# SFG's Training Log



## SFGiants (Oct 1, 2014)

Back with the team so I might as well log up the progress, don't ask for video's I will not put on a mask during team training.

Don't ask where I train either!

Monday

Safety Squat Bar Chain Suspended GM's (Strict form with extra wide stance and arced back)

295x5
295x5
305x5

Bent Over Rows

185x8
185x8
195x8

Lat Pulldowns With Double C-Cup Handles

125x10
125x10
125x10
125x10


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 1, 2014)

Subbed in to follow along.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 1, 2014)

Tuesday

Bench With Straight Weight

295x2
305x2
315x3

Floor Press Close Grip

225x5
225x5
225x5

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

35'sx8
35'sx8
45'sx8
45'sx8


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 1, 2014)

Definitely be following.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 2, 2014)

I follow..


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 2, 2014)

IN.

10char


----------



## DF (Oct 2, 2014)

No gimp mask? Awwww

I'm in!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 2, 2014)

Sf what gym u train at? Social security number?  Blood type? Thanks.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm in too. 

Hey could you post up your addy so I could send you a Christmas card.


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 2, 2014)

Sweet I'm in brother! Good luck on ur journey!.......Seriously though, no mask??? Maybe one just for Halloween?


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't care about anything besides the stupid fuking grand slam by the giants.  Wtf.  Fuk you sf.  Lol.  We're enemies until this game is over.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 2, 2014)

Im in and looking forward to this.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 2, 2014)

Cool bro, happy to follow.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2014)

Is your shoulder 100%?


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll be following along SFG. Also, could you please let us all know what team you train with and where it's located.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 2, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Is your shoulder 100%?



No, even with surgery if I had it done it wouldn't be.

I am changing my squat grip to thumb on top and pinky on the bottom, this should help a lot.

Nobody that does this long enough will ever be 100% just have to find ways to do this if you can.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 2, 2014)

Dragged the sled a few laps tonight.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm in brother!


----------



## snake (Oct 2, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Nobody that does this long enough will ever be 100% just have to find ways to do this if you can.



Amen brother! If you push hard enough something's going to give! I'm in the  same injury boat my friend so I'll paddle along with you. Remember there isn't much meaner then a hurt dog.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 2, 2014)

What happened to your shoulder? You don't have to tell us which shoulder u hurt though lol.


----------



## bronco (Oct 3, 2014)

In for this as well


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 3, 2014)

Like it will be tuning in from time to time.  Thanks.

How about a rear video of your bent over rows?  Only a small percentage would recognize you from that angle.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 3, 2014)

Squats 

375x2
405x2
405x2
415x2

Paused Squats

325x2
325x2
325x2


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 3, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Squats
> 
> 375x2
> 405x2
> ...



Paused Squats are the Devil...


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 3, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Paused Squats are the Devil...



Yeah they are great and suck at the same time, the last set was torture lol.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 5, 2014)

glad to hear you're back in your home gym and kicking ass man.  i'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 5, 2014)

Deadlift

505x1
505x1
505x1

Feeling like a wreck today so pulls is all we did besides some rolling and stretching.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Deadlift
> 
> 505x1
> 505x1
> ...



Shoulder bothering you?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 6, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Shoulder bothering you?



No, I had to adjust training days to my program and found out today I have to change the program a bit as squats and deadlifts are too damn close together now.

Before I would squat on a Monday and pull or gm on a Friday but now it's squat Thursday and pull Sunday and that one day dose really matter.

Going to just combine squat and pull in one day, squat 2 weeks pull 1 and repeat.

I knew I was in trouble today when 455 felt too damn heavy while I had just pull 495x3 not to long ago.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 6, 2014)

Squat heavy pull light, pull heavy squat light. That how the lillibridges do it. 

I like that your not afraid to change days around when it's not working for you.


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 6, 2014)

Ok heres a dumb question what are GM,s


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 6, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Ok heres a dumb question what are GM,s



Good Mornings


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 6, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Squat heavy pull light, pull heavy squat light.




I used to do that for leg day. it really was great for strength



And I'm definitely in on this log


----------



## TheBlob (Oct 6, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Good Mornings



Ohhhhh lmao wow... Ok got it.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 8, 2014)

Bench

305x1
325x1 PR
345x1 PR
355x1 PR

Close Grip Floor Press

205x8
205x8
205x8

Dumbbell Press

45's x8
45's x8
45's x8


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 8, 2014)

snake said:


> Amen brother! If you push hard enough something's going to give! I'm in the  same injury boat my friend so I'll paddle along with you. Remember there isn't much meaner then a hurt dog.


lol it is always, what am i gonna screw up next, shoulder is a touch better but elbows and wrists are suckin. livin on the ice packs


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 8, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> lol it is always, what am i gonna screw up next, shoulder is a touch better but elbows and wrists are suckin. livin on the ice packs



I strained my left hip and on the week it became 100% I strained the right side lol.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 8, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Bench
> 
> 305x1
> 325x1 PR
> ...





Congrats on the PRs Brother.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 8, 2014)

Def in! Good to see you back and looking forward to some AC/DC + gimp mask combo vids.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I strained my left hip and on the week it became 100% I strained the right side lol.



Damn, Mate! That sucks hard!!


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 8, 2014)

Kicking ass. Nice work. 

As for injuries. We all have the go big or go home, kill it attitude. We need to remember that training smart and knowing when to check the ego will get you further in the long run. An injury will set you back from that pr a lot longer than just saying I've had a good day in the gym already and end it on a good note. We all have those days where we want to hit just one more heavy single and end up missing or getting hurt.  Always leave the gym with your head held high and being excited for next weeks heavy day.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 9, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Kicking ass. Nice work.
> 
> As for injuries. We all have the go big or go home, kill it attitude. We need to remember that training smart and knowing when to check the ego will get you further in the long run. An injury will set you back from that pr a lot longer than just saying I've had a good day in the gym already and end it on a good note. We all have those days where we want to hit just one more heavy single and end up missing or getting hurt.  Always leave the gym with your head held high and being excited for next weeks heavy day.



Agreed, I try not to test my strength to often and rotate 3's , 2's and 1's with the 1's at times staying at 95%.

Really don't need to test strength more then once ever six weeks IMO as your not going to get a bigger number every week on your total it takes time to get stronger.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 10, 2014)

Apparently I have a stained glute lol that I thought was a hip.

Squats got shut down after a 415 single followed by a lot of f'd up pain.

One of our lifters is in week 9 of 13 of Chiropractic school and showed me some stretches and says I maybe g2g to squat next week or the next.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 10, 2014)

That's kinda good news right? At least you'll be able to stretch it out and squat. 

God damn it your gonna be squating more than me too.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice PR's on the bench! Let that glute heal. No need for more setbacks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 10, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Apparently I have a stained glute lol that I thought was a hip.
> 
> Squats got shut down after a 415 single followed by a lot of f'd up pain.
> 
> One of our lifters is in week 9 of 13 of Chiropractic school and showed me some stretches and says I maybe g2g to squat next week or the next.


Tell your boyfriend it's a marathon not a sprint and to stop pounding so hard.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 10, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> That's kinda good news right? At least you'll be able to stretch it out and squat.
> 
> God damn it your gonna be squating more than me too.



Yeah it is good to have Tony on the team he is going to work with me more Saturday.

Having him gave me an idea of what is going on and how to fix it while I was blaming the hip the whole time.

I do need to get my damn squat up it pisses me off it's 100lbs lees the my pull and only 100lbs over my bench.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 10, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Yeah it is good to have Tony on the team he is going to work with me more Saturday.
> 
> Having him gave me an idea of what is going on and how to fix it while I was blaming the hip the whole time.
> 
> I do need to get my damn squat up it pisses me off it's 100lbs lees the my pull and only 100lbs over my bench.




Hey hey hey now there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## snake (Oct 10, 2014)

Damn injuries! We can take slow gains but injuries suck! They make us feel, shall I say it...mortal. Ask you chrio buddy about his thoughts on suspension. I have a pair of gravity boots and man they do wonders. Your issue with the glutes could have something to do with your ilium. Don't take my dumb ass word for it but ask your buddy; just a thought.

Hope your back on track soon my friend!


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 10, 2014)

t have thought about gravity boots aka the tieter hang up i could see my self stuck like a fish on the scales being weighed


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 15, 2014)

Floor Press

315x1 PR
335x1 PR
295x5

Close Grip Floor Press

185x8
205x8
215x8
225x8

Decline Dumbbells

35's x 20
35's x 20
45's x 20
45's x 15

Chinese Food LOTS!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 15, 2014)

snake said:


> Damn injuries! We can take slow gains but injuries suck! They make us feel, shall I say it...mortal. Ask you chrio buddy about his thoughts on suspension. I have a pair of gravity boots and man they do wonders. Your issue with the glutes could have something to do with your ilium. Don't take my dumb ass word for it but ask your buddy; just a thought.
> 
> Hope your back on track soon my friend!



x2 on suspension. My Missus had an inversion table for her back problems and I took to using it a couple of times per week. Did wonders for back pain.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 22, 2014)

I really need to get my CNS use to heavy bench lol, the weight shakes like a bitch but it blows up fast.

2 Board Bench

345x3 Shit set too loose
345x3 Better set but very hard
345x2 Easiest, fastest and lightest set I should have done 3 but told hand off ahead of time 2 only

Pause Bench 5 Count

275x1
275x1
275x1

Panora Tri Pulldowns

80x8
80x8
80x8
80x8

Lots of Mexican!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 22, 2014)

Typo correction on the pulldowns, it's sets of 8 not 3 lol.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 22, 2014)

SFG, what are Panora Tri Pulldowns? I tried looking them up, but couldn't find anything that showed the actual exercise.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 22, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> SFG, what are Panora Tri Pulldowns? I tried looking them up, but couldn't find anything that showed the actual exercise.



When using a rope instead of pulling straight down you pull down while pulling the rope apart.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 22, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> When using a rope instead of pulling straight down you pull down while pulling the rope apart.



Those wreck your tris at the bottom. 
I know you have shoulder trouble but can you do BW dips? They will bring your bench up quick.  I don't know how you feel about Mark Bells stuff but I have a sling shot for shocking my CNS. Its less hassle than rev band work. 

Nice job on the triples , I need to start doing some board work myself.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 22, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Those wreck your tris at the bottom.
> I know you have shoulder trouble but can you do BW dips? They will bring your bench up quick.  I don't know how you feel about Mark Bells stuff but I have a sling shot for shocking my CNS. Its less hassle than rev band work.
> 
> Nice job on the triples , I need to start doing some board work myself.



Dips are a no go a that pisses me off as I used to do weighted dips and chins but them days are gone.

We got slingshots and the other brand at The Ram at the gym.

Going to do some board work then start using chains.

It totally funny bro as you can literally heard the plate clanking together as I shake, we laugh about it because we know what it is and just need more time under the heavier weight.

I need to work back harder with rows and such as this will bring up all the lifts, going to have a back day just for that lol.


----------



## snake (Oct 22, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> When using a rope instead of pulling straight down you pull down while pulling the rope apart.



Elbows back and light weight works for me. If I do it right, I damn near get a tricep charlie-horse! Another thing I noticed with them and also its reverse exercise for the bi's; the first set is the best set in regards to the "Feel". 

Hay and that weight shaking isn't you, it's the weight in fear of you!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 22, 2014)

Is there a way to inject tren directly into your cns? Cus that could probably help.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 22, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Is there a way to inject tren directly into your cns? Cus that could probably help.



Hell yeah!!!!!

I'm in.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 23, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Is there a way to inject tren directly into your cns? Cus that could probably help.



Tren Enemas, FTW.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 23, 2014)

^^^ lol ...


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 24, 2014)

Safety Squat Bar Squats

380x2
380x2
380x2

All were to depth but the last rep on last set it was an inch high (Who gives shit 5 out of 6 is great work)

14.5'' Box Camber Bar Squats with a pause on the box

205x5
205x5
205x5

Abs

4 sets

Mojo Burger and a real PWO Shake (Vanilla)


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice to see the comeback is moving along.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 25, 2014)

Upper Accessory Day

Some Rows with Hex Deadlift Bar
Some Lat Pulldowns
Some Tri Pulldowns

Not really going to worry about weight with accessories just do what needs to be done correctly.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 26, 2014)

Safety Squat Bar Speed Squats with 90lbs of Chains Off A 14'' Box

220x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
220x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
220x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
220x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
220x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
220x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
220x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
220x2 plus 90lb Of Chains

Speed Pulls vs Doubled Short Mini's

225x1
225x1
225x1
225x1
225x1
275x1


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2014)

Bench Off A 2 Board

355x2
355x2
365x2
375x2

3 Count Pause Bench

295x1
295x1
295x1

Close Grip Floor Press

185x12
185x12
185x12


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 29, 2014)

Planning on a meet in March!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 29, 2014)

sfgiants said:


> planning on a meet in march!



great news!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 29, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Planning on a meet in March!



Excellent!!! I can't wait to see your progress brother.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome SFG!!!!!! Kill it man, i will continue to check in on your progress....


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm a f'n asshole

Squats

425x1 I sunk it then got forward and twisted but got the lift I took too big a jump I think but also aggravated the hip a little
385x3 because I'm an asshole and had to dropped the weight tonight

GHR

8
8
8
8


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 1, 2014)

Barbell Rows With Hex Bar

5 sets

High Rows

4 sets


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 1, 2014)

Sfg you should drive your ass up here in April and enter the meet I'm doing. Joysey ain't far from here. Steel will pick u up on the way.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 1, 2014)

A wise man once told me its a marathon not a sprint. 

Just be careful brother I know you have your eyes on a number but use your head getting there.


----------



## snake (Nov 1, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> A wise man once told me its a marathon not a sprint.



I heard that before from someone...now who was that?

Nice you have your eye on a competition SFG; it give purpose to your training.
Some advice I give to my young men, "It's not always the stronger or faster guy that wins, it's usually the healthiest". Stay healthy my friend!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah it's weight I can double maybe triple but I had just put on a new pair of wraps and these need a break in period they are the Littlebridge wraps and are stiff so it slowed me to the whole at the end and messed me all up.

I learned from that single about them wraps and on the drop sets somked the reps with a faster decent.

If nobody has tried these wraps well let me tell you Ernie Littlebridge Sr is correct there is a learning curve to them.

These wraps kick the crap out of the Inzer Grippers.

I just got new wrist warps that also beat the crap out of the Inzer Grippers the Rhino Anacondas.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 2, 2014)

Camber Bar Speed Squats vs Double Monster Minis Off a 14.5'' Box

205x2
205x2
205x2
205x2
205x2
Raise Box to 15'' Parallel
205x2
185x2
185x2

Speed Pulls vs Doubled Short Minis

225x1
225x1
225x1
225x1
225x1
225x1


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 2, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Yeah it's weight I can double maybe triple but I had just put on a new pair of wraps and these need a break in period they are the Littlebridge wraps and are stiff so it slowed me to the whole at the end and messed me all up.
> 
> I learned from that single about them wraps and on the drop sets somked the reps with a faster decent.
> 
> ...



I'm looking to get some new wrist wraps, I've got a cheap pair 4m modells that i only use for deads....
What would you recommend that i can use for deads, bench, and military presses


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 2, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I'm looking to get some new wrist wraps, I've got a cheap pair 4m modells that i only use for deads....
> What would you recommend that i can use for deads, bench, and military presses



ANACONDA 24 Inch

http://www.ironrebel.com/anaconda-24-inch-61-cm-wrist-wraps/


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 3, 2014)

these are my fav's http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?m=PD&cid=481&pid=3018


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 5, 2014)

Floor Press

315x1 94%
315x1 94%
325x1 97%
285x5 85%

I felt like I had 345 which would have been a 10lb PR but that was not the plan the plan was to actually stay at 315 and work on a faster decent, volume is what I need and better speed not PR's every week. Coming up is fast as hell going down is slow but it's getting faster.

Seated Shoulder Press Off Pins

185x5
185x5
185x5
165x8


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 7, 2014)

ME Deadlift vs Doubled Short Minis

315x1
405x1
425 miss 
remove bands
455x5
455x5

GHR

8
8
8

Standing Cable Abs

15
12 ab pumps during set and after LOL.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 8, 2014)

T-Bar Rows

4 sets

Dumbbell Rows

3 sets

Skull Crushers

4 sets

Pulldown Tri's

3 sets


----------



## snake (Nov 10, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Skull Crushers
> 
> 4 sets



Great movement but the fast track to tendinitis for me. Some people can do them without a problem; I guess you are one of the lucky ones.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 10, 2014)

snake said:


> Great movement but the fast track to tendinitis for me. Some people can do them without a problem; I guess you are one of the lucky ones.



I only get tendinitis from squatting with my thumb under the bar so I squat thumb on top and pinky under.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 10, 2014)

No DE squat today because we are changing days again.

Tuesday: ME Lower 
Thursday: ME Upper 
Saturday: DE Lower 
Sunday: Back and whatever was missed on Thursday


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 12, 2014)

Apparently I tore my left lat pulling last week but it seems nothing to worry about just some purple skin, I'm playing it smart.

ME Squat Buffalo Bar vs 90lbs of chains

325x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
335x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
345x2 plus 90lb Of Chains

For those that don't know the chains add about 90lbs at the top but less at the bottom

Camber Bar Box Squats with a long pause on the box

14''5 Box 
205x8
15'' Box
205x8
205x8
205x8


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 12, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Apparently I tore my left lat pulling last week but it seems nothing to worry about just some purple skin, I'm playing it smart.
> 
> ME Squat Buffalo Bar vs 90lbs of chains
> 
> ...


damn sfg ,seems like your always tearing something. get better soon


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 12, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> damn sfg ,seems like your always tearing something. get better soon



Thanks brother, sucks being old lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 14, 2014)

ME Bench Off A 1 Board

335x3 
335x3
340X3

Pause Bench 3 Count

295x1
295x1
295x1

Incline Bench

185x8
185x6
185x5


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 15, 2014)

Got some volume in today, Mate.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 15, 2014)

Surprised you got the bench in with the torn lat. Nice job


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 15, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Got some volume in today, Mate.



I died out on incline, haven't done them in years!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 15, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Surprised you got the bench in with the torn lat. Nice job



Was happy as a punk in a dick tree, meet still on!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 15, 2014)

DE Lower 14'' Box With 90lb Of Chains And Camber Bar (This is SPEED Work)

185x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
185x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
185x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
185x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
185x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
185x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
185x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
185x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
185x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
185x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
185x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
*205x2 plus 90lb Of Chains*

Chain Suspended GM's

245x5
245x5
245x5
245x5


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 15, 2014)

GM's Suck!!!!! 


Nice job on the speed work man.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 15, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> GM's Suck!!!!!
> 
> 
> Nice job on the speed work man.



GM's are so heavy after that DE session a good 60lbs lighter but same feel lol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 16, 2014)

Not even a torn late kept you out the gym?! Good ahit man your dedication to this sport is amazing. Keep lifting that heavy ass shit SFG. I'm in on this!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 16, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Not even a torn late kept you out the gym?! Good ahit man your dedication to this sport is amazing. Keep lifting that heavy ass shit SFG. I'm in on this!



POB and Steeler saw a pic of the tear, it's not a small one lol.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 16, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Not even a torn late kept you out the gym?! Good ahit man your dedication to this sport is amazing. Keep lifting that heavy ass shit SFG. I'm in on this!


sfg is not normal lol kinda like super powerlifter


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 16, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> POB and Steeler saw a pic of the tear, it's not a small one lol.



Dude I don't doubt it. Good job keeping your wits about you and not letting it get you out the game.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 16, 2014)

T-Bar Rows

5 sets

Dumbbell Rows

4 sets

Swiss Bar Bench Off A 3 Board

215x8
235x8
245x8

Tricep Pulldowns

4 sets


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 17, 2014)

Beast mode for sure.  Good stuff


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 17, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> POB and Steeler saw a pic of the tear, it's not a small one lol.



Yea that's for sure. If something like that happens to my it'll be over. Cuz we all know I'm a sissy.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 19, 2014)

ME Squat With Camber Bar plus 90lb Of Chains

365x1 plus 90lb Of Chains
385x1 plus 90lb Of Chains
405x1 plus 90lb Of Chains
425x  MISS plus 90lb Of Chains

Plus 90lb of Chains means there is 405 including the bar plus 90lb of chain = almost 495 at the top.

15'' Box Squat With Camber Bar

225x5
225x5
225x5

Cable Abs

4 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 21, 2014)

ME Bench Off 1 Board

335x2
345x2
355x2
365x2

Incline Bench

185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 21, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> ME Bench Off 1 Board
> 
> 335x2
> 345x2
> ...


Thats some heavy benching. Do youe even torn lat?... Sf, I made a 3 board; used it today and it felt pretty good. I have extra materials to make either a 1 board or a 2 board. Which do you recommend? 


SFGiants said:


> ME Bench Off 1 Board
> 
> 335x2
> 345x2
> ...


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 21, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> Thats some heavy benching. Do youe even torn lat?... Sf, I made a 3 board; used it today and it felt pretty good. I have extra materials to make either a 1 board or a 2 board. Which do you recommend?



Make both bro buy more wood if needed, the 3 boards is excellent for close grip tricep work!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 21, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> DE Lower 14'' Box With 90lb Of Chains And Camber Bar (This is SPEED Work)
> 
> 185x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
> 185x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
> ...



I miss calculated last weeks DE Work by 20lb less then I should have I forgot about the 10's we put on to make the bar 45lb.

I should start off with 205 plus 90lbs of chains tomorrow and end with 215 to 225.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 22, 2014)

DE Squats Off 14''5 Box With 90lb Of Chains And Camber Bar

205x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
205x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
205x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
205x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
205x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
205x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
205x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
205x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
205x2 plus 90lb Of Chains
205x2 plus 90lb Of Chains

Speed Pulls With 70lb Of Chains


225x2 plus 70lb Of Chains
275x2 plus 70lb Of Chains To Heavy For Speed Today Need A Deload
225x2 plus 70lb Of Chains
225x2 plus 70lb Of Chains
225x2 plus 70lb Of Chains
225x2 plus 70lb Of Chains
225x2 plus 70lb Of Chains
225x2 plus 70lb Of Chains
225x2 plus 70lb Of Chains

Time to deload with light weight until next Saturday!


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 22, 2014)

Damn brother. Nice work. 

I wish I could come out there and squat with you at your gym.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 23, 2014)

Off day for deload


----------



## snake (Nov 24, 2014)

The days off are just as important as the days in. Train hard and rest hard.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 27, 2014)

Deload turned into a rest week until Saturday!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 27, 2014)

This is how my team rolls, we always train on Thanksgiving at 9:30am!

Just because I'm on deload don't mean I'm not showing up to help!


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 27, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> This is how my team rolls, we always train on Thanksgiving at 9:30am!
> 
> Just because I'm on deload don't mean I'm not showing up to help!





Dude you're not kidding me. Your just going to check out he hot chick on your team.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Dude you're not kidding me. Your just going to check out he hot chick on your team.


Total smokeshow. I am in love


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 29, 2014)

Back at it hard tomorrow morning!

Waffle maker "check"
Coffee "check"
Caffeine "check"
Ephedrine "check"


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 29, 2014)

DE Squats Off 14''5 Box With Camber Bar And 90lbs Of Chains

225x2 Plus 90lbs Of Chains
225x2 Plus 90lbs Of Chains
225x2 Plus 90lbs Of Chains
*275*x2 Plus 90lbs Of Chains
*275*x2 Plus 90lbs Of Chains
*275*x2 Plus 90lbs Of Chains
*275*x2 Plus 90lbs Of Chains
*275*x2 Plus 90lbs Of Chains

Paused Deadlifts

225x3
315x3
315x3
315x3

Squats Off 14''5 Box With Camber Bar

185x8
185x8


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice work, Mate!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 29, 2014)

There's no way a box gym is letting me bring in 90lbs of chains to clank from the bars lol. I need a real gym like whatever one you go to  Nice work bro. You are too a strong summa-a -bitch lol

I saw you said you haven't done incline for years except for just recently? I kinda stopped doing flat and have been concentrating more on the incline. Do you do them now for more upper chest development? I know you are a PLer of course SFG but not sure why the inclines? I don't read much of you guys doing incline.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 30, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> There's no way a box gym is letting me bring in 90lbs of chains to clank from the bars lol. I need a real gym like whatever one you go to  Nice work bro. You are too a strong summa-a -bitch lol
> 
> I saw you said you haven't done incline for years except for just recently? I kinda stopped doing flat and have been concentrating more on the incline. *Do you do them now for more upper chest development?* I know you are a PLer of course SFG but not sure why the inclines? I don't read much of you guys doing incline.



I do them to hit the shoulders anything else is a bonus.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 30, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I do them to hit the shoulders anything else is a bonus.



Ahhh ok. I can see that then


----------



## snake (Nov 30, 2014)

You sure love those chains! Do you think they are better than rack pulls? If so, I'd like to hear your thoughts. My legs can't handle a full DL after squats on the same day and LDing on another day is not an option.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 30, 2014)

snake said:


> You sure love those chains! Do you think they are better than rack pulls? If so, I'd like to hear your thoughts. My legs can't handle a full DL after squats on the same day and LDing on another day is not an option.



I don't like rack pulls bro, people set them too high you need to be below the knees or it don't transfer over to the deadlift also if your not set up and pulling on blocks or a rack exactly as your floor pull it is not going to transfer over.

http://www.andyboltonstrength.org/2011/05/26/pin-pulls-block-pull-and-mat-pulls/


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 30, 2014)

I used to love rack pulls. Now that I've been setting up with better form on DL I hate rack pulls. I dunno what the **** it is but I have such a hard time with them now.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 30, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I used to love rack pulls. Now that I've been setting up with better form on DL I hate rack pulls. I dunno what the **** it is but I have such a hard time with them now.



It removes one of the most import parts leg drive and becomes all lower back.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 30, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> It removes one of the most import parts leg drive and becomes all lower back.



I don't like them cuz it take the bar flex away.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 30, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> It removes one of the most import parts leg drive and becomes all lower back.



Yes it does. I have 2 herniated lumbar disks. I've pulled over 600 without issue. I can't do rack pull over 405 without popping something in my back.  It takes the whole "fall back/leg drive" portion of the lift out of the equation. I can generally pull off of low 4" blocks without issue. 

I stay away from them.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 30, 2014)

Bent Over Rows

5 working sets

High Row Pulldowns

4 sets

Close Grip 3 Board Bench

315x5
315x5
315x5
315x5

Tricep Pulldowns

3 sets


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 30, 2014)

SFG, you do too much shit I've never heard of or seen lol. What the hell are high row pulldowns?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 30, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> SFG, you do too much shit I've never heard of or seen lol. What the hell are high row pulldowns?



I think he means the hammer strength or the cable machine that pulls down from a top angle down?? I use that and the lower one that pulls up as well on back day.


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 30, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I think he means the hammer strength or the cable machine that pulls down from a top angle down?? I use that and the lower one that pulls up as well on back day.



Right on, that makes sense.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 30, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I think he means the hammer strength or the cable machine that pulls down from a top angle down?? I use that and the lower one that pulls up as well on back day.



Correct, we have a cable pulley.


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 30, 2014)

SFG, do you do your bent rows at more of a 90 or 45 degree angle?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 1, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> SFG, do you do your bent rows at more of a 90 or 45 degree angle?



45 or they aren't bent over but rather upright.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 3, 2014)

ME Deadlift

455x1 plus 50lbs of chains (Nose Bleed)
475x1 plus 50lbs of chains (Nose Bleed)
495 miss plus 50lbs of chains
475x4 no chains

Chain Suspended GM's With Camber Bar

225x5
275x5
275x5
285x5


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 5, 2014)

Bench Off 1 Board

355x1
375x1
385 miss
315x5

Pause Bench

315x1
315x1
315x1

Incline Bench

195x8
205x8
205x8


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 5, 2014)

serious benching


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 5, 2014)

That 375 was a close one. Looked like the back came loose and shoulder popped out when you hit the board.  Way to fight it.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> That 375 was a close one. Looked like the back came loose and shoulder popped out when you hit the board.  Way to fight it.



Yeah I got loose and kinda dumped it on the board then fought it up I felt If I stayed tight I would get 385 and did stay tight just couldn't press it.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 5, 2014)

By the way the 455 and 475 pull with 90 in chains both lead to a good nose bled with blood all over the floor, what you see is the bleach on the ground cleaning up the 1st bleed lol.

A couple teammates acted like pussies about it lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 6, 2014)

Speed Squats Off A 14.5'' Box Plus 80lbs Of Chains And The Buffalo Bar

235x2 plus 80 in chains
285x2 plus 80 in chains (Too Slow)
255x2 plus 80 in chains
255x2 plus 80 in chains
255x2 plus 80 in chains
255x2 plus 80 in chains
255x2 plus 80 in chains
265x2 plus 80 in chains (Bumped Weight)

Paused Deadlifts

275x3
275x3
295x3
315x3
315x3


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice squats, Mate. FAWK paused deads


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 7, 2014)

Suspended Barbell Rows

135x8
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

High Cable Rows

The cable actually adds about 30 pounds of tension for some odd reason but I'm just counting the actually plate weight

90x8
140x8
140x8
140x8

Close Grip Bench Off 3 Board

315x5
315x5
315x5
315x5

Hammer Curls 

3 sets


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 7, 2014)

What's a suspended bb row? You are setting down at the bottom like a pendlay row?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 7, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's a suspended bb row? You are setting down at the bottom like a pendlay row?



I wanted to take the back out of it form taking it off the floor and one way we do this is off boxes but today I said **** it I will suspend them off the adjustable safety straps on my mono and it worked better then boxes as I was able to possision myself better and move the bar right where I wanted it.

Really sucks to do them off the floor a day after paused deadlifts and the same week I pulled for a max.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 10, 2014)

ME Squats With Buffalo Bar And 80lbs Of Chains

We did not squat to a full max but damn near we focused on technique and decent speed and I'm very please with the results

355x2 Plus 80lbs Of Chains
375x2 Plus 80lbs Of Chains
375x2 Plus 80lbs Of Chains
385x2 Plus 80lbs Of Chains

Suspended Zercher Squats

225x5
245x5
255x5
265x5
275x5


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 10, 2014)

SFG what kind of warm do you do beforehand and is there any between switching exercises or you're already warmed up?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 10, 2014)

Hip swings front to back and side to side this link is just side to side http://www.curlsandwhey.com/videos/frontal-plane-hip-swings/

Hip Circle https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZSDOdsWitU

Then I get under the bar and start loading plates.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 10, 2014)

Ill be trying some of that tmrw. Thanks bro!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 12, 2014)

ME Bench vs 80lbs Of Chains

275x3 plus 80lbs of chains
275x3 plus 80lbs of chains
285x3 plus 80lbs of chains

Incline Bench

205x8
205x8
225x5
225x4

T-Bar Rows

105x12
140x8
175x8
175x8


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 12, 2014)

Putting in work SFG. I like it!


----------



## StoliFTW (Dec 12, 2014)

The chains make you a real man


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 12, 2014)

It is a great log SFG.  Really can see the progress within.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 12, 2014)

sf fukkin g!!  good man


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 12, 2014)

My coach just got on my ass for not hitting triceps last night, he said I need to hit it all Bench, Shoulders, Lats and Tri's!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 12, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> My coach just got on my ass for not hitting triceps last night, he said I need to hit it all Bench, Shoulders, Lats and Tri's!




I know you know that we know your coach is right....


----------



## stonetag (Dec 13, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> My coach just got on my ass for not hitting triceps last night, he said I need to hit it all Bench, Shoulders, Lats and Tri's!


A little snap of the whip eh bro?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 13, 2014)

stonetag said:


> A little snap of the whip eh bro?



You know your respected and looked apon as a good lifter when he dose things like that because he ignores most once he gives up on them, not having anything said to you is not good it's the worst case scenario.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 13, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> You know your respected and looked apon as a good lifter when he dose things like that because he ignores most once he gives up on them, not having anything siad to you is not good it's the worst case scenario.





That's why you stay on my shit all the time.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 13, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> That's why you stay on my shit all the time.



It's Powerlifting so non of it comes with a hug or kiss, one must have thick skin in this sport because those that care and know will say it as it is we don't sugar coat shit!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 13, 2014)

DE Speed Squats off a 14'' Box, Buffalo Bar and 80lbs of Chains

255x2 plus 80lbs of chains
255x2 plus 80lbs of chains
255x2 plus 80lbs of chains
255x2 plus 80lbs of chains
10lb Jump
265x2 plus 80lbs of chains
265x2 plus 80lbs of chains
265x2 plus 80lbs of chains
265x2 plus 80lbs of chains
265x2 plus 80lbs of chains
265x2 plus 80lbs of chains

Not So Speed Pulls

315x1 plus 50lbs in chains
315x1 plus 50lbs in chains
315x1 plus 50lbs in chains
315x1 plus 50lbs in chains
315x1 plus 50lbs in chains
315x1 plus 50lbs in chains

Spud Abs

3 sets or 4 can't remember and don't give a shit


----------



## Joliver (Dec 14, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I know you know that we know your coach is right....



And you know, I know you know that we know your coach is right....


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 17, 2014)

ME Squats With Camber Bar and 110lbs of Chains

345x1 plus 110lbs of chains
385x1 plus 110lbs of chains
405x1 plus 110lbs of chains (25lb chain PR)

Paused Squats With Camber Bar

345x1 plus 110lbs of chains
345x1 plus 110lbs of chains

Paused Deadlifts

315x3
325x3
335x3

Spud Abs

3 Sets


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2014)

Nice squatting...

Those paused deads SUCK!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 19, 2014)

ME Bench

Floor Press with 90lbs of Chains

225x2 Plus 90lbs of Chains
235x2 Plus 90lbs of Chains
245x2 Plus 90lbs of Chains

Although I had more in me I had to stop because on the 1st rep off 245 I tore my pec a very minor tear, felt it on the second rep also.

I did go up to 255 but had them take it not long after hand off by what I felt.

High Cable Rows

140x8
140x8
140x8

Tricep Cable Pulldowns

3 sets

Light Dumbbell Press

3 sets

Back on the floor press to gage the tear

135, didn't count reps and pause at the bottom real long on last rep to get a stretch

Switched over to light dumbbells incline flys to get a stretch, did very short flys from bottom of stretch.

Average Band Facepulls

3 sets


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 19, 2014)

Tears suck man. I hope your okay.


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 19, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> ME Bench
> 
> Floor Press with 90lbs of Chains
> 
> ...


damn sfg stop breaking yourself (you pay for every bump and bruise when you are old) sorry you are hurt


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 19, 2014)

You are definitely Hardcore man.   These workouts are amazing.  Keep that tear from getting worse...... I cant wait to see how your meet goes!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 19, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> You are definitely Hardcore man.   These workouts are amazing.  Keep that tear from getting worse...... I cant wait to see how your meet goes!!





Me too. I wanna go to it to support him and well honestly to see his hot team mate squat. Hehehehehe


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 19, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Me too. I wanna go to it to support him and well honestly to see his hot team mate squat. Hehehehehe



price some tickets!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 19, 2014)

Might just be a strain which would be great!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 19, 2014)

Let's hope it's just a strain and you heal up quick.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 19, 2014)

Got a teammate with a 479 meet raw bench that's going to help fix my bench up!


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 19, 2014)

One thing I just learned is that pulling the bar out of the rack helps load my lats and is super important in my set up.


----------



## snake (Dec 20, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Got a teammate with a 479 meet raw bench that's going to help fix my bench up!



Nice, I can't wait to see what a healthy SFG can do!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 20, 2014)

SSB DE Squats off 14'' Box

240x2 plus 80lbs in chains
240x2 plus 80lbs in chains
240x2 plus 80lbs in chains
240x2 plus 80lbs in chains
20lb jump
260x2 plus 80lbs in chains
260x2 plus 80lbs in chains
260x2 plus 80lbs in chains
260x2 plus 80lbs in chains
10lb jump
270x2 plus 80lbs in chains
270x2 plus 80lbs in chains

SSB Suspended GM's

240x5
260x5
270x5

Spud Abs

3 sets


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 20, 2014)

BoxSquats4Life!!!!! 

Gotta love that pressure the Ssb puts on your chest.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 21, 2014)

Barbell Rows

4 sets

Skull Crushers

4 sets

Barbell Only Overhead Press

3 Sets

Hammer Curls

3 Sets


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 24, 2014)

Some sort of virus keeping me out of the gym until Saturday.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 25, 2014)

Feel better SFG.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2014)

Light Work

Barbell Rows

175x8
185x8
205x8
205x8

Fat Bar Close Grip Floor Press

175x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

Suspended  Seated Overhead Press

135x8
145x8
155x8
155x8

Hammer Curls

30's x8
30's x8
30's x8


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 28, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Some sort of virus keeping me out of the gym until Saturday.



I woke up with the flu Friday. Still feel like ass. Spent 2 days in bed. Lost 4 pounds.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 28, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Some sort of virus keeping me out of the gym until Saturday.


Double post.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> I woke up with the flu Friday. Still feel like ass. Spent 2 days in bed. Lost 4 pounds.



I'm on a tren cycle so not much weight loss for me.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2014)

By the way I do not suggest keeping tren going during a flu but I still have my sights on a meet and well we true powerlifters rather super strong are not are ****ing not your normal thinking types.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 28, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> By the way I do not suggest keeping tren going during a flu but I still have my sights on a meet and well we true powerlifters rather super strong are not are ****ing not your normal thinking types.



Tren > Flu


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 28, 2014)

Your a tough SOB SFG.  Way to get back in there.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 29, 2014)

I swear I was thinking that if I was on some tren I probably would have gained a few pounds during my flu.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 29, 2014)

I think I'll pick up some more tren I've been sick for a week too.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 30, 2014)

We have a minor setback with the shoulder as it is very frozen from scar tissue and the Sports Doc don't want me to lift until after my 1st 2 or 3 treatments to gauge the process of the treatments, 1st treatment was today next one Wednesday.

He said it's so bad it's shutting my body down from functioning proper during some lifts like the Bench and that I have used up all the compensation I have left.

The good news is it shouldn't take long to get functioning properly and the better news is we know know what the **** is going on with the shoulder and bicep.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 31, 2014)

ME Lower

Lots of GHR and some Reverse Hyper


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 31, 2014)

You are one badass Mfer Sfg.  Not much sets you back!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 2, 2015)

ME Bench (Playing it smart)

275x5
305x5
305x3

Fat Bar Close Grip Floor Press

215x5
235x5
255x5

Barbell Rows

135x12
135x12
135x12

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

2 sets

Facepulls

3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 2, 2015)

My team trained on Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years did yours?

I was in bed with the flu on Xmas though.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 3, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> My team trained on Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years did yours?
> 
> I was in bed with the flu on Xmas though.



No team, but my ass was in the gym as it should be.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 3, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> My team trained on Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Years did yours?
> 
> I was in bed with the flu on Xmas though.



Nope rather be with my kids.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 3, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Nope rather be with my kids.





Me too.....


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 3, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Nope rather be with my kids.



Mine are grown up already, Xmas was mainly for the dog shit you not she had a shit ton of presents.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 3, 2015)

I yelled at my wife a little cus she forgot to get our dogs something this xmas.


----------



## snake (Jan 3, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Nope rather be with my kids.



I'm lucky; outfitted at home so I could do both.

FSG,

Hope you made the corner on the Flu. I get the shot every years because I can't take the chance. Had it once real good. If I could have crawled my way to the gun cabinet and been able to load one of my guns, I would have shot myself. I'm a real pussy when I'm sick!

That flu can set you back months brother, between missing workouts, being dehydrated, not recovering and the list goes on and on! Smart to play it safe, shit can come apart real fast when you're not firing on all cylinders.With injury,the price you pay for the weight you move is not the same as the 17 y.o. doing 135 for 10 reps.

Take care and Happy New Year!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 3, 2015)

DE Lower

SSB off 14'' Box

240x2 plus 70 in chains
240x2 plus 70 in chains
240x2 plus 70 in chains
20lb jump
260x2 plus 70 in chains
260x2 plus 70 in chains
260x2 plus 70 in chains
20lb jump
280x2 plus 70 in chains
280x2 plus 70 in chains

Suspended GM's

240x5
250x5
260x5
270x5

I was spent after these didn't have a full throttle today but I kicked out the Squats in a proper timely manner but was a bit slower getting the GM's done, not an issue I got work in but we need to add Reverse Hypers and or GHR's in on Saturdays.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 5, 2015)

High Cable Rows
Tri Pulldowns
Dumbbell Shoulder Press
Hammer Curls
Dumbbell Rear Delts


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 5, 2015)

Great job so far bud! Keep up the progress and good luck on your success!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 7, 2015)

ME Lower

Deadlift

485x1
505x1
515x1
525 miss off the floor

What we saw tonight is my off the floor strength don't match my lockout it's very much weaker this was evident with the 515 then miss off the floor with 525.

I will be hammering a lot of Stiff Legged Deficit Pulls for quite sometime from this point on.

Suspended Zercher Squat 

235x5
235x5
255x5
265x5

GHR with 17.5lb chains on neck

3 to 4 sets of 8 I lost count on the sets

Spud Abs

2 sets


----------



## snake (Jan 7, 2015)

Hay SFG, Any chance you could of hit the 525 if you went there from 505? Not a big jump at all but you may have numbers programmed in. Another thing, Some time you have to walk away and not over think it, sometimes the weight is just a pound too much and that's how we find out. Good you left it all out there brother, it will be there next time.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 7, 2015)

snake said:


> Hay SFG, Any chance you could of hit the 525 if you went there from 505? Not a big jump at all but you may have numbers programmed in. Another thing, Some time you have to walk away and not over think it, sometimes the weight is just a pound too much and that's how we find out. Good you left it all out there brother, it will be there next time.



No bro 20lb would have been too big a jump.

Over thinking is not what is going on here but quite the opposite I know that the bar is much slower below the knees and once past the bar speed increase a lot making my lockout stronger then my off the floor strength and I know what assistant and ME work to do to fix this, I couldn't have kept it any simpler then that.

When I pulled the 515 2 people with Pro Totals told me I have a lot more in me and to make a 10lb jump after I missed it they said once I fix that weakness to where my off the floor strength balances with my lockout strength better I easily have 550 in me.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 7, 2015)

U think maybe that's from all the chains u guys use sfg?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 7, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> U think maybe that's from all the chains u guys use sfg?



No it's from not doing stiff legged and deficits in a real long time bro.

Speed pulls help also.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 9, 2015)

ME Upper

Still need to watch myself while getting the rotator cuff worked on and all the scar tissue.

Bench

275x3
305x3
315x3
275x5

Close Grip Bench

275x5
275x5
275x5

Barbell Rows

225x5
225x5
225x5

Dumbbell Overhead Press

3 sets


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 9, 2015)

Only 3 sets of 5 assory work?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 9, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Only 3 sets of 5 assory work?



yes it's called not burning out.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 9, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> yes it's called not burning out.




Do you try to ramp it up? Like next week do an extra set or some more reps ? I just got started back up again on my cruise and I did 2 sets the first week and 3 the next up to 5 then I add weight and go back down to 3 sets and start over.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 9, 2015)

sorry boss double post


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 9, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Do you try to ramp it up? Like next week do an extra set or some more reps ? I just got started back up again on my cruise and I did 2 sets the first week and 3 the next up to 5 then I add weight and go back down to 3 sets and start over.



For the main movement I just try to get in 3 to 4 working sets at 90% and above but with the rotator cuff being worked on I play it by feel.

Most the time I ramp up the weight but at times I will so 3 sets of the same weight.

We don't do the same stuff each week so it's easy to just ramp up by feel.

With assistant work it is also by feel I either do 5's or 8's sometimes even higher but I don't over do myself to where it starts effecting the rest of the training cycle. Sometime 2 sets of 5 or 8 and others 4 but on average 3 sets works best.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 9, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Do you try to ramp it up? Like next week do an extra set or some more reps ? I just got started back up again on my cruise and I did 2 sets the first week and 3 the next up to 5 then I add weight and go back down to 3 sets and start over.



I do think the best way to gauge your assistant work is to start at a heavy five and stick to them with 3 sets until they are 3 sets of 8 then add 10 to 20 pounds.

If your ramping the assistant work as I also then it's just by feel.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 10, 2015)

DE Squats off 14'' Box (Speed Squats)

240x2 plus 90 in chains
240x2 plus 90 in chains
240x2 plus 90 in chains
20lb jump
260x2 plus 90 in chains
260x2 plus 90 in chains
20lb jump
280x2 plus 90 in chains
280x2 plus 90 in chains
280x2 plus 90 in chains
10lb jump
290x2 plus 90 in chains
290x2 plus 90 in chains

Stiff Legged Deadlifts at a deficit

225x8
275x8
275x5
275x5

Once we do 3 sets of 8 then we will move up in weight

Stretching as I got real tight today and had nerve issue in the left leg during the Stiff Legged sets (Not a big issue)


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice workout man. Any particular goals in mind? Or are you just going as far as you can?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 11, 2015)

ERandICU-RN said:


> Nice workout man. Any particular goals in mind? Or are you just going as far as you can?



Had to change the meet from March to June because of the work I'm getting on my shoulder and bicep.

I need to beat these numbers Raw

529 Squat
400 Bench
539 Deadlift

1503 Total

The goal is to beat my 2011 single ply squat, bench and total

Single ply numbers from 2011

Squat 529
Bench 440
Deadlift 534

Total 1503

My other goal is to Total Elite Raw


----------



## snake (Jan 11, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Had to change the meet from March to June because of the work I'm getting on my shoulder and bicep.
> 
> I need to beat these numbers Raw
> 
> ...



What weight class are we talking here SFG? Raw classic or modern because that changes things. I took the leap from single ply to now just starting raw classic; two different animals.

Just start leaning forward more on your squat and you'll be alright.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 11, 2015)

snake said:


> What weight class are we talking here SFG? Raw classic or modern because that changes things. I took the leap from single ply to now just starting raw classic; two different animals.
> 
> Just start leaning forward more on your squat and you'll be alright.



242 or 259


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 12, 2015)

Light Day

Fat Bar Floor Press

165x8
165x8
165x8
165x8

High Cable Rows

140x8
140x8
140x8

Seated Overhead Dumbbell Press

3 sets

Dumbbell Rear Delts

3 sets

Hammer Curls

2 sets


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 12, 2015)

Geez man, be careful, I'm guessing you mean "bicep and shoulder work" means surgically or therapy wise. Don't need any problems with those kinda numbers. Way to power through though. Like really.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 12, 2015)

ERandICU-RN said:


> Geez man, be careful, I'm guessing you mean "bicep and shoulder work" means surgically or therapy wise. Don't need any problems with those kinda numbers. Way to power through though. Like really.



Removing scar tissue and resetting the muscles in the arm, shoulder, neck and back.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 13, 2015)

keep killing it sfg ..u the man


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 14, 2015)

ME Lower

1st time doing ME off a box in 3 plus years, I expected weaker and worse then what happened but last single was damn ugly which is fine it shows what I need to do more often.

SSB Box Squat off 14'' box plus chains

350x1 plus 105 in chains
400x1 plus 105 in chains PR
360x2 plus 105 in chains, I use the method of drop set as I would in a free squat and was off by 10lbs.

Stiff Legged Deadlifts with a deficit

Next time I do these I will add 20lb

275x8
275x8
275x8

Reverse Hyper 

3 sets, we got 70lbs stronger on these already


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 14, 2015)

SSB Box squats fukk yea!!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 14, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> SSB Box squats fukk yea!!!!



#Steelsdickgothardbecauseheheardboxsquats


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 15, 2015)

Got legs tom, I might try the box thanks to you. Sounds intense, never tried it before.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 15, 2015)

* with chains


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 16, 2015)

ME Bench

315x2
315x2
325x2
325x2

Close Grip Fat Bar Floor Press

215x8
235x8
245x8

T-Bar Rows

175x8
210x8
210x8

Dumbbell Overhead Press

3 sets

Band Facepulls

3 set


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 16, 2015)

Keep at it SFG.  Making progress.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 16, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> ME Bench
> 
> 315x2
> 315x2
> ...



Nice jump in close grip man


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 17, 2015)

(Speed Squats) Camber Bar DE Squat off 14'' box and chains

275x2+105lbs in chains
275x2+105lbs in chains
275x2+105lbs in chains
275x2+105lbs in chains
275x2+105lbs in chains
20lb jump
295x2+105lbs in chains
295x2+105lbs in chains
20 jump
315x2+105lbs in chains

GHR

8+20LB in chains
8+27.5LB in chains
8+35LB in chains

Stiff Legged Deadlifts at a deficit

295x5
295x5
295x5

Reverse Hyper

2 sets


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 17, 2015)

How those deficit deads feeling sfg?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 17, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> How those deficit deads feeling sfg?



They ****ing suck all this shit dose bro!

That's how Powerlifting is we do shit that we hate that is hard and sucks, the fun is on the platform!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 17, 2015)

Yea I'm starting to realize that man. Haha. I can not fukkin wait to get on the platform.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 19, 2015)

Light Weight

High Cable Rows

90x20
90x20
90x15

T-Bar Rows

140x15
140x15

Cable Pulldown Triceps

4 sets

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

2 sets

Band Facepulls

2 sets

Hammer Curls

2 sets


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 19, 2015)

and sf just keeps getting more powerful


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 20, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Light Weight
> 
> High Cable Rows
> 
> ...



Man, I thought you injured yourself until I read the amount of reps you did. I remember a few days ago, your high cable rows were 130 or 140. Good job man


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 21, 2015)

Putting in work brother.  Good job.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 21, 2015)

heavydeads83 said:


> Putting in work brother.  Good job.



I'm surprised I get so much in with all the treatments I'm going through, they are literally loosening up my whole upper body and sometimes it's hard to stay tight.

Good thing is I have gained major range of motion back in the left shoulder!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 21, 2015)

Sounds like good progress, Brother!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 21, 2015)

ME Lower with a Buffalo Bar

410x1
440x1
450x miss in the hole I dipped back down but kept perfect form so it was just to heavy
380x4 the forth rep was very hard or I would have gone for 5

Pause  Squat with Buffalo Bar

370x1
380x1

Spud Abs

3 sets

What we learned today, our Squat strength is much weaker in the hole then what we lockout with contrast so we will add more straight weight work in and pauses we will not neglect contrast but must work our weak points. I will also add straight weight squats in as a 2nd movement for reps.

Plain and simple the bar is slower at the bottom and speeds up at the top, we will will fix this because we know how to do so!


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 22, 2015)

We?  You train with a mouse in your pocket?  I thought I was the only one.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 23, 2015)

Think I aggravated a nerve tonight in the shoulder I'm getting treatment on, at least it was a light weight night but this shit hurts lol.

Barbell Rows

135x12
135x12
165x12
165x12
185x8
185x8
185x8
205x8

Tri Pulldowns

3 set of 20

Hammer Curls

2 sets

I didn't know what to do after Barbell Rows as I wanted another back movements but things were not going well with the left shoulder and arm tonight.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 23, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Think I aggravated a nerve tonight in the shoulder I'm getting treatment on, at least it was a light weight night but this shit hurts lol.
> 
> Barbell Rows
> 
> ...



Sometimes you just have to listen to your body and shut it down for the day.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 23, 2015)

What were your highest maxes for b/s/d?

Raw only of course; also bodyweight with each top max.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 23, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Sometimes you just have to listen to your body and shut it down for the day.



Yeah I'm almost certain I hit a nerve.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 23, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Yeah I'm almost certain I hit a nerve.



Damn man, you are fighter .........! Hows it feeling now?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 23, 2015)

AlphaD said:


> Damn man, you are fighter .........! Hows it feeling now?



Feels good bro.

You have to figure I go in and train getting tight then go in for treatments with them breaking it all loose so at least last night was one of them back the F off nights lol.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 24, 2015)

damn man you have had a run of bad luck


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 24, 2015)

DE Lower

Buffalo Bar Speed Squats no box no contrast

250x2
250x2
250x2
250x2
10lb jump
260x2
260x2
260x2
260x2

Speed Pulls vs top end of a short monster mini and 1.5'' deficit

315x1
315x1
315x1
315x1
315x1
315x1

GHR 

8 plus 25 in chains
8 plus 25 in chains

Revers Hyper

2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 26, 2015)

Took light day off as I wanna be loose for my treatment tomorrow and needs the rest.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 28, 2015)

ME Lower

Deadlift with a 1.5'' deficit

455x2
475x2
485x2

On the 485 the 1st rep was the ugliest on the toes bullshit ever lol but I recovered at the knees.

SSB Low Box Squats 13.5'' Inch Box

220x5
240x5
260x5
280x5
290x5

Spud Abs

3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 30, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench

325x2
330x1 I got help on the 2nd rep because I ain't strong enough today to get it on my own
295x3
295x3
300x3

Swiss Bar Floorpress (Tricep Movement)

125x8
175x8
185x8
195x7

Dumbbell Shoulderpress

4 sets of 12

Average Band Facepulls

3 sets of 8


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 31, 2015)

DE Lower

SSB 14'' Box no contrast

290x2
290x2
10lb jump
300x2
300x2
10lb jump
310x2
310x2
10lb jump
320x2
320x2
320x2
10lb jump
330x2

3.5'' Deficit Deadlifts

295x8
295x8
295x8
10lb jump
305x5


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 31, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> DE Lower
> 
> SSB 14'' Box no contrast
> 
> ...



SF, if you were doing this workout by yourself, how long would it take you? Are you using a long rest period?


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 1, 2015)

ERandICU-RN said:


> SF, if you were doing this workout by yourself, how long would it take you? Are you using a long rest period?



No clue on the time but the rest periods are short, there was 3 of us going non stop one after the other.

Took a longer break after squats and longer rests when deadlifting because I was spent from the squats.

The squats is speed work the bar has to move with speed off the box and people in the group have to move fast to keep it going.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok cool. Lately on legs, Ive been taking longer rest periods simply Bc I'm out of breath, but I'm not hurting as bad the next day. I know it's Bc more aerobic excercise is occurring, but I'm not sure on whether or not feeling the lactic burn dictates growth/strength. 

Anyway, didn't mean to turn it to being about me, as its ur log, but just wanted to let you know that reading your log inspires me. Sorry for all the questions I ask you, I just see your progress and it's awesome. Keep it up man, and thanks for being faithful with your logging.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 2, 2015)

Back Work

Barbell Rows

135x10
185x8
Belt and straps
225x8
225x8
225x8
235x6

Close Grip High Rows

110x15
110x15
110x15
120x10

Close Grip Tricep Pulldowns

50x15
70x12
80x10
80x10
50x15


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 4, 2015)

ME Lower

SSB Squat off a 14'' box

380x1
400x1
420x1

Buffalo Bar Free Squats

320x5
330x5
340x5

GHR

8
8
8


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 6, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench

315x1
335x1
345x1
355 got help finishing the lift halfway up because I was not strong enough to get it on my own tonight, we will fix this!

Close Grip 3 Board

315x5
315x5
315x5

T-Bar Rows

140x20
140x20

Dumbbell Overhead Press

3 sets

Dumbbell Rear Delts

3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm running Test only at 750mg week

I ran 8 weeks of Test and Var then 8 weeks of Test and Tren A a 16 week cycle.

I have been off the cycle about 6 weeks now and on the Test only with only losing 5lbs on my bench, I may still have the 355 or more but took 355 down much slower then I did 345 but I will say I lost about 5lb.

Point is if you do gear correctly you can keep all or most of your gains in strength with 1 rep maxes.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 7, 2015)

Was running out of gas and leaking oil today lol!

DE Free Squats with Buffalo Bar

280x2
280x2
280x2
280x2
Add 20bls
300x2
300x2
300x2
300x2

3.5'' Deficit Stiff Legged Pulls

315x5
315x5
315x5

FOOD and REST!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 7, 2015)

I had another one of those days today too sf. Felt weak and slow


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 8, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Was running out of gas and leaking oil today lol!
> 
> DE Free Squats with Buffalo Bar
> 
> ...





ECKSRATED said:


> I had another one of those days today too sf. Felt weak and slow





When was the last time you guys took a deload week?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 8, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> When was the last time you guys took a deload week?


I think 8th grade. Lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 8, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> When was the last time you guys took a deload week?



Been a few weeks but will have some time off in 2 weeks when some teammates compete also 2 weeks after that a teammate with compete at the Arnold, so time off will come then if I last lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 9, 2015)

Too beat up to train today and may just do accessories on Tuesday.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 11, 2015)

ME Lower

SSB Free Squats

400x2
410x2
420x2 1st rep was a tad high

SSB paused squats

350x1
350x1
350x1
350x1
350x1

1st 2 sets weren't paused long enough causing me to get called on by a teammate to get that shit right.

Reverse Hyper

3 sets


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 11, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> ME Lower
> 
> SSB Free Squats
> 
> ...



The beauty of training with a team....you get your ass reamed when you don't do shit right the first time


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 12, 2015)

I switch to the Iron Rebel Rhino knee wraps last night from the Sling Shot Littlebritches.

For me I like the Rhino's better as they have much less stopping power and more rebound I can get more revolutions out of them also.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Feb 12, 2015)

Did they have you on any wrap type things when ur rotator cuff hurt? Mine is starting to hurt during BP and delts. If so got any to recommend?


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 12, 2015)

ERandICU-RN said:


> Did they have you on any wrap type things when ur rotator cuff hurt? Mine is starting to hurt during BP and delts. If so got any to recommend?



No just deep tissue and rehab stuff, basically stretching and strengthening.

Give the a rest!


----------



## snake (Feb 13, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> I switch to the Iron Rebel Rhino knee wraps last night from the Sling Shot Littlebritches.
> 
> For me I like the Rhino's better as they have much less stopping power and more rebound I can get more revolutions out of them also.



I liked a rebound rather than a dead stop. It maybe over thought for some but I liked my suit and knee wraps to rebound at the same place and time. I felt my equipment should sync. 

You still going Raw brother? Give me your thoughts on wraps for training raw since raw is new to me.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 13, 2015)

snake said:


> I liked a rebound rather than a dead stop. It maybe over thought for some but I liked my suit and knee wraps to rebound at the same place and time. I felt my equipment should sync.
> 
> You still going Raw brother? Give me your thoughts on wraps for training raw since raw is new to me.



It's individual but rule of thumb is the faster you decent like a dive bomber the more stopping you want and the slower decenter like myself rebound is best.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 13, 2015)

ME Upper

Deload, just did some back stuff.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 14, 2015)

DE Lower

Deload

Reverse Hyper

3 sets

GHR

3 sets


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 15, 2015)

how is the tear healing?


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 15, 2015)

ken Sass said:


> how is the tear healing?



I don't have a tear bro.

My shoulder was frozen hahad and have to undo that.

I did tear the lat a few months back but I stay 100% training with that.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 18, 2015)

ME Lower

Deadlift

465x3
475x3
485x3
Drop Set
445x5

Bow Bar Suspended GM's

235x5
235x5
235x5
Add 20lbs
255x5
255x5

The Bow Bar is another version of the Buffalo Bar with a smaller diameter and a longer arc.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 18, 2015)

Putting in work


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 20, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench Off Manpon

365x1
375x1
385 miss
Drop Sets
335x5
335x5

Close Grip Bench Off 3 Board

315x5
315x5
315x4

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

3 sets

Dumbbell Rear Delts

3 sets


----------



## snake (Feb 20, 2015)

Two drop sets of 335x5 after some singles tells me you didn't miss that 385 by much. Keep chugging away brother.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 20, 2015)

snake said:


> Two drop sets of 335x5 after some singles tells me you didn't miss that 385 by much. Keep chugging away brother.



I missed it pretty good bro and is why 2 drop sets, it's punishment.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 20, 2015)

you would have got the 385 if you would have skipped 375. Don't be afraid of the number brother you can do it. I know you can.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 20, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> you would have got the 385 if you would have skipped 375. Don't be afraid of the number brother you can do it. I know you can.



I think your correct!

Should have been

345x1
365x1
385x1


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 20, 2015)

I





SFGiants said:


> I think your correct!
> 
> Should have been
> 
> ...




Or even 
315 x3
365x1
385x1. 
I skip the 20 pound jumps when Im going for a new max number. But I do them when it's just a workout.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2015)

DE Lower

14'' Box Bow Bar 

235x2 plus light bands
235x2 plus light bands
10lb jump
245x2 plus light bands
245x2 plus light bands
10lb jump
255x2 plus light bands
10lb jump
265x2 plus light bands
10lb jump
275x2 plus light bands
10lb jump
285x2 plus light bands  

Speed Pulls

275x1 plus 35lb in chains
275x1 plus 50lb in chains
275x1 plus 50lb in chains
275x1 plus 65lb in chains
275x1 plus 65lb in chains
275x1 plus 65lb in chains
275x1 plus 65lb in chains
275x1 plus 65lb in chains
275x1 plus 65lb in chains


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 21, 2015)

Damn SFG, that's a day of work right there. You have any meets in the horizon or is it all training at this point?


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2015)

Docd187123 said:


> Damn SFG, that's a day of work right there. You have any meets in the horizon or is it all training at this point?



Training at this point.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I
> 
> 
> Or even
> ...



Talked to the coach last night and he says I did it proper, I barely got 375.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 21, 2015)

Nice workout, SFG.


----------



## snake (Feb 22, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> I missed it pretty good bro and is why 2 drop sets, it's punishment.



I'm sure knowing you missed it was punishment enough. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 23, 2015)

Back Stuff

T-Bar Rows

175x10
210x8
220x8
225x8

Pullups with a negative

2
2
2
2

Average Band Facepulls

8
8
8


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 25, 2015)

ME Lower

Tonight I under estimated the Bully Camber Bar and got humbled by it, I soon will own the ****er!

Bully Camber Bar 14'' Box Squats

385x1
335x3
345x3
355x3 After I missed the 1st rep on the 1st try but got real pissed off and back under the bar and smoked it, 1st try I barely got off the box.

Stiff Legged Deficit Deadlifts

315x5
315x5
315x5


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 25, 2015)

> ME Lower
> 
> Tonight I under estimated the Bully Camber Bar and got humble by it, I soon will own the ****er!
> 
> ...





I stopped where I did tonight because I was in a bit of discomfort and pain I have a very tight piriformis and strained hamstring but I'm working through it plus I have the people that worked on my shoulder working on this now. 

I have been working through it for a while but now I'm getting professional help on it.

No excusess not being a pussy just need to know when to say when and call it a day.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 27, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench off 2 board vs doubled minis

305x1
315x1
325 got a tad help on
drop sets
275x5
275x5

Swiss Bar Close Grip Bench Full Range

175x8
205x8
215x8
215x6

I will hit back and shoulders Sunday.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 28, 2015)

DE Lower

14'' Box Bow Bar vs Light Band (We set them up this week with a much wider base giving much more tension)

235x2
235x2
235x2
235x2
235x2
235x2
235x2
235x2

Speed Pulls vs Doubled Short Minis

275x1
275x1
275x1
275x1
275x1
275x1
Dropped the weight and made a form adjustment thanks to my teammates
225x1
225x1
225x1
225x1

I had to fix leaning over the bar to far, I may or may not take a strength hit but in the long run the better leverage will get me a batter pull.

Spud Abs

4 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 2, 2015)

Sunday Training

All my rehab/prehab stuff

Barbell Rows

225x8
225x8
225x8

Pullups with a negative

3
3
3
3 no negatives set was ****ing hard

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

3 sets

Average Band Facepulls

3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 4, 2015)

ME Lower

Bully Camber Bar Squat Plus Chains

365x1 plus 105lb of chains
385x1 plus 105lb of chains
405x1 plus 105lb of chains
Drop Set
355x3 plus 105lb of chains

GHR

8 plus 25lb chain
8 plus 25lb chain
8 plus 25lb chain
8 plus 25lb chain

Spud Abs

4 sets


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 4, 2015)

Those cambered at squats look sick man. I wish I had one of those bars.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 6, 2015)

ME Upper

I'm trying to work on staying tight on the bench but also get better bar speed bringing it down, it seems the bar speed is happening but it also seems I speed up faster at the bottom.

I don't know why it's faster at the bottom and I do not feel any part of my body getting loose or see anything get loose in the video that I won't show on here lol!

Bench Off 1 Board Plus Chains

305x1 plus 80lbs in chains
315x1 plus 80lbs in chains
325 miss
Drops Set
275x5 plus 80lbs in chains

Pause Bench

305x1
305x1
305x1 this on was kinds shitty

High Cable Rows

140x5
140x5
140x5
110x8
110x8
90x12
90x12
90x12


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 8, 2015)

Saturday

Helped teammate at the Arnold

Sunday

Prehab Rehab stuff


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 8, 2015)

Good on ya for being a good teammate.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 11, 2015)

These types of days are hard to post because it shatters the pride and puts the ego to a side.

Not for real good teammates I wouldn't know why this was happening but apparently the weekend travel to the Arnold and training the next day back home don't go well with me as I literally had no strength at all, I had to back off to really light weight just to get work in tonight.

ME Lower

Deadlift

405x1 had me shaking 
455x1 had me shaking even more
505 miss off the floor, you gotta be ****ing kidding me right! Shaking like a bitch.
505 miss barley above the floor, you gotta be ****ing kidding me right! Shaking like a bitch.

315x5 
315x5
335x5 1st rep nearly backed me out, gota to be ****ing kidding me with this shit!

Squats

285x5
295x5
305x5

Spud Abs

4 sets

I did stick it out and get some work in but this shit is just bullshit


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 11, 2015)

My guess is the airplane ride and the cold weather had you breathing in your chest. Get your air back in your belly, get back on the horse next week and forget about this shit, it over.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 11, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> These types of days are hard to post because it shatters the pride and puts the ego to a side.
> 
> Not for real good teammates I wouldn't know why this was happening but apparently the weekend travel to the Arnold and training the next day back home don't go well with me as I literally had no strength at all, I had to back off to really light weight just to get work in tonight.
> 
> ...


takes a big man to swallow that pride and say i was off. much respect.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2015)

Travel always ****s me up for a few days. And everyone I know.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 11, 2015)

You still hit it hard SFG, even after the travel.  Most would have said, I dont feel like going to the gym today.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 11, 2015)

Respect, Brother. That's still good work and good on ya' for staying disciplined.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 11, 2015)

Seems the older we get the more "rehab" is in the picture..lol


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 13, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench with chains

285x1 plus 95in chains
295x1 plus 95in chains
305 missed as I still got me head up my ass

Drop sets no chains

275x5
285x5
295x4

Reverse Grip Swiss Bar

180x8
220x8
220x8
230x6

Tricep Pulldowns

4 sets


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Mar 13, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> ME Upper
> 
> Bench with chains
> 
> ...



Good to see your still grinding it out man. Sorry I haven't been on, I blew another disc and had to have a third surgery....had to get off my supplements. So I'm gonna just be going low and fast for at least 6 months. You're still an encouragement tho!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 13, 2015)

ERandICU-RN said:


> Good to see your still grinding it out man. Sorry I haven't been on, I blew another disc and had to have a third surgery....had to get off my supplements. So I'm gonna just be going low and fast for at least 6 months. You're still an encouragement tho!



Sorry to hear about the disc and thanks, kinda going through it right now with bench but will pull my shit together soon.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 13, 2015)

Dude what I see is you hit 385,395,and missed 405. I mean with the weight of the chains the numbers look better. 

I still think the 10 pound jumps are too small. You would have hit the last one if you skip the middle one.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 13, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Dude what I see is you hit 385,395,and missed 405. I mean with the weight of the chains the numbers look better.
> 
> I still think the 10 pound jumps are too small. You would have hit the last one if you skip the middle one.



It's technical issues at the bottom that is making me take these jump to work on fixing them.

1st set was way harder then the 2nd and the 2nd showed I had much more in me but I keep getting loose at the bottom, I just need to retrain myself to stay tight all the way through the lift.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 14, 2015)

DE Lower

Squat with Bow Bar vs Light Bands off a 14'' Box

195x2
20lb jump
215x2
215x2
215x2
20lb jump
235x2
235x2
235x2
20lb jump
255x2

Speed Pulls, I had to drop the weight as it started getting slower each time with 315 although the 1st set went up fast.

315x1
315x1
315x1
315x1
295x1
285x1
275x1
275x1
275x1
275x1


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2015)

Sunday Training

This was very hard after yesterdays squats vs bands, I need to condition my CNS to handle bands much better in recovery.

T- Bar Rows

140x12
175x12
210x8
210x8
210x8

Pullups

5
5
4

Seated Barbell Overhead Shoulder Lockouts

135x8
135x8
135x8
155x8

Dumbbell Rear Delts

3 sets


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 16, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> It's technical issues at the bottom that is making me take these jump to work on fixing them.
> 
> 1st set was way harder then the 2nd and the 2nd showed I had much more in me but I keep getting loose at the bottom, I just need to retrain myself to stay tight all the way through the lift.


What is coming loose at the bottom? Hips or back?


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2015)

Back, I'm not staying patient and tight all the way through the lift.

PM coming!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 18, 2015)

ME Lower

Squat off a 14'' box plus chains with the bow bar

I felt something click on Saturday with my squats and needed to see if it carried over to ME from DE and it sure as shit did, my squats are getting stronger!

375x1 plus 115lb in chains
395x1 plus 115lb in chains
415x1 plus 115lb in chains

Free Squat with Bow Bar

335x5
345x5
345x5

3.5'' Stiff Legged Deficits

275x8
275x8

Spud Abs

90x 8
110x6
110x6


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice workout, Brother! Getting back to good!


----------



## stonetag (Mar 18, 2015)

Its so hard to not shy away from certain movements because of injuries, even though you believe that you're capable of performing it, just human instinct I guess. Keep up the fight my man!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 19, 2015)

Meet date set for end of June!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 19, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Meet date set for end of June!



It's fukkin on!!!!! Good shit SFG. God willing you stay healthy till then and kill it on the platform.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 19, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> It's fukkin on!!!!! Good shit SFG. God willing you stay healthy till then and kill it on the platform.



Thanks brother, obviously and I won't fake it my training log says it all that I will not be putting up numbers like these stronger ****s but they are my numbers and I work really damn hard for them.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 19, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Thanks brother, obviously and I won't fake it my training log says it all that I will not be putting up numbers like these stronger ****s but they are my numbers and I work really damn hard for them.



You have nothing to justify SFG. You put in work day in day out, injuries or no injuries. You're competing against yourself as much as you are against anyone else. You do work hard for your numbers so at the end of the day when you get the white lights they're YOUR NUMBERS and no one else's. Rock on mofo keep doing what you do


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 19, 2015)

SFG! What great news brother! You have worked so freakin hard and we see it in this log the work you put in.  I cant wait to see this culminate for you on the platform brother!


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 19, 2015)

sfgiants said:


> meet date set for end of june!



fuuuukkkkkkk yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 20, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench off 1 board vs doubled minis

275x1
305x1
no board
245x5

Bench Pauses

285x1
295x1
305x1

Dumbbell Rows

85x8
85x8
85x8

Swiss Bar Tris

220x8
220x8

We are still getting loose at the bottom of heavy bench so these are things I will do to correct it asap:

1. Not go up in weight when it happens, repeat same weight or drop 20lbs if needed
2. Pauses, light for 5x5 2x a week if I can
3. More lat work
4. Not be a pussy
5. Don't stress over it just let it come back into place

Powerlifting is about fixing shit and this shit will get fixed!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 21, 2015)

DE Lower

Bully Camber Bar Speed Squats off a 15'' Box

265x2
265x2
265x2
20lb jump
285x2
10lb jump
295x2
295x2
295x2
10lb jump
305x2

Speed Pulls vs Chains

225x1 plus 50lb in chains
225x1 plus 50lb in chains
225x1 plus 50lb in chains
20lb jump
245x1 plus 50lb in chains
245x1 plus 50lb in chains
245x1 plus 50lb in chains


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 25, 2015)

ME Lower

Not the most energetic day but all and all a really good day

Bow Bar vs Monster Mini Bands

355x1
375x1 smoked the shit out of this one
395x1
415x1 stopped here so that I don't keep going til I miss I need to get stronger not set myself backwards missing lifts often

Bow Bar no bands

355x5
360x5 yes I used chips
365x5 cranked the shit out of my knee wraps for this set

Spud Abs

110lbs x6
110lbs x6
110lbs x8 somehow felt easier on this set


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2015)

Throwing some good weight around Brother & good approach to not push it until you missed the lift when you're still on the mend. 

Great workout!


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 25, 2015)

Great idea man. I'm glad you left your ego at the door.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 27, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench with chains

255x1 plus 90lbs in chains
265x1 plus 90lbs in chains
Drop set
225x5 plus 90lbs in chains

Paused Bench

275x5
275x5

Bench is improving already

Barbell Rows

135x20
185x10
185x8
185x8

Skull Crushers

110x8
110x8
110x8


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 27, 2015)

Well I can't believe I'm saying this but, speed bench!

Yeah I think in order to really improve my bench mechanics with this newly freed up looser then ever shoulder pauses and speed bench is going to be important.

Speed bench will help me really dial in the machines but I'm not going to start off traditional just my main grip until things fall into place much better.

I'm only posting this because I have been very outspoken how I hate benching 2x a week but guess what I'm ****ing going to do what it takes to get readjusted to the lift.

Bottom line is there is a feeling to the lift I lost and want back!

By the way don't expect much weight on the bar with me doing speed bench.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 27, 2015)

I like benching twice a week. 

I was speed benching for a while last year and the one thing I can say  is that it helps on ME day for sure. The heavy weight will start flying off your chest. The speed is crazy.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 27, 2015)

DE benching is huge imo.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 27, 2015)

i bench twice a week, once for reps 6543 and once with bands


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 28, 2015)

DE Lower

Speed Squats with Bully Camber Bar vs Doubled Mini Bands off a 15'' box

245x2
245x2
245x2
245x2
245x2
245x2
245x2
245x2

Speed Pull plus chains

225x1 plus 50lbs in chains
225x1 plus 50lbs in chains
add 10lbs
235x1 plus 50lbs in chains
235x1 plus 50lbs in chains
add 10lbs
245x1 plus 50lbs in chains
245x1 plus 50lbs in chains
245x1 plus 50lbs in chains
add 10lbs
255x1 plus 50lbs in chains
255x1 plus 50lbs in chains


----------



## snake (Mar 28, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Well I can't believe I'm saying this but, speed bench!
> 
> 
> I'm only posting this because I have been very outspoken how I hate benching 2x a week but guess what I'm ****ing going to do what it takes to get readjusted to the lift.



I'll keep the light on for you if you ever want to return to the one bench a week school of thought. But you're right, you do what it takes. If we were told eating Brillo Pads would put 20 lbs. on our PR's, there wouldn't be a clean pot in the place.

Glad you have a meet to lock in on Brother; give it hell!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 30, 2015)

DE Upper

Speed Bench, we must crawl before we walk and then the speed will come

135x3
135x3
add 20lbs
155x3
155x3
add 10lbs
165x3
165x3
165x3
165x3
165x3
Last 2 sets were best and fastest

Pullups

5
5
5

High Cable Rows

90x15
90x15
90x15


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 30, 2015)

Busting ass, as always.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like we are on similar programs brother!


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Mar 31, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> DE Upper
> 
> Speed Bench, we must crawl before we walk and then the speed will come
> 
> ...



How fast was this done over my man?


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 31, 2015)

ERandICU-RN said:


> How fast was this done over my man?



None fast lol!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 31, 2015)

Speed work helps me a lot in my opinion. I've always been decent at just powering through but lacked explosion and fast twitch type stuff. I honestly think the older you get the more speed work helps.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 31, 2015)

Big Worm said:


> Speed work helps me a lot in my opinion. I've always been decent at just powering through but lacked explosion and fast twitch type stuff. I honestly think the older you get the more speed work helps.



It's doing wonders for my squat!


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 1, 2015)

Big Worm said:


> Speed work helps me a lot in my opinion. I've always been decent at just powering through but lacked explosion and fast twitch type stuff. I honestly think the older you get the more speed work helps.


well speed work must be great for me lol


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 1, 2015)

ME Lower

Deadlift with chains

455x1 plus 50lbs in chains
475x1 plus 50lbs in chains
495x1 plus 50lbs in chains (20lb PR)
Drop sets no chains
405x5
405x5

Bully Camber Bar Suspended GM's

155x8
175x8
185x8


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 3, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench vs Mini Band

275x1
295x1
305x1 shitty at the bottom
305x1 much better

I didn't dump 1 lift tonight so we are headed in the right direction

Bench Pauses No Band

255x5
265x5

Barbell Rows

135x20
135x20
135x20

Fat Bar Close Grip Floor Press

165x20
185x15


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 3, 2015)

Close grip floor presses, that's fukkin hard core tri work right there.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 3, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Close grip floor presses, that's fukkin hard core tri work right there.



I was so spent from deadlifts on Tuesday I didn't bench pass 305 and used high reps on some accessories lol.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 4, 2015)

DE Lower

Speed Squats off 15'' box with SSB vs Monster Mini's

220x2
220x2
220x2
220x2
jump 20lbs
240x2
240x2
jump 20lbs
260x2
jump 10lbs
270x2

Speed Pulls

275x1
40lb jump
315x1
315x1
20lb jump
335x1
335x1
335x1


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 6, 2015)

DE Upper

Speed Bench vs Mini Band

145x3
145x3
145x3
145x3
145x3
145x3
145x3
145x3
145x3

Pullup with 10lbs on dip belt

3
3
3

Tricep Pulldowns

12
12
12

Hammer Curls

8
8
8


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 8, 2015)

ME Lower

Squat Straight Bar and Straight Weight

425x1
445x1
465x1 High
465x1 High
465x1 High
465x1 Good

The 465 was not a max lift (got more in me) but it is a 10lb PR at 20lbs lighter and 25lb stronger then the 440 I got while 450 smashed my ass about 9 weeks or so ago.

Deadlift with a 2.25" Deficit

405x3
405x3
405x3

Spuds Abs

3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 9, 2015)

No motivation Tuesday or today fighting allergies for 3 weeks now means time for rest.

I'll comeback jacked and ready to go.

You really have to know yourself well in this sport because aas use and ephedrine makes it hard to tell you need to back off.

You have to understand our intensity level can't and won't go on without rest or deloading. 

If you fail to pay attention to vital stuff like this prepare for injury!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 10, 2015)

Smart move listening to your body, Mate. Get 'em when the time is right.


----------



## snake (Apr 10, 2015)

Hay brother, I like the squat. Keep the train moving. Nothing is as good as setting a PR, walking out from under the bar and going, "Hell yea I got more in me". Let me ask, wouldn't a young buck have tried another set when the wise old owl leaves something on the table for the next workout? With age comes wisdom!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 10, 2015)

snake said:


> Hay brother, I like the squat. Keep the train moving. Nothing is as good as setting a PR, walking out from under the bar and going, "Hell yea I got more in me". Let me ask, wouldn't a young buck have tried another set when the wise old owl leaves something on the table for the next workout? With age comes wisdom!



Thanks and yes the inexperienced would have added weight after the 1st high 465 calling it a PR.

Was a day to leave it on a positive note not push it further after 5 lifts at and above 90%.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Apr 14, 2015)

Dang sf, I hope you are feeling better! Your progress is always so good.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 14, 2015)

ERandICU-RN said:


> Dang sf, I hope you are feeling better! Your progress is always so good.



Feeling great brother just needed to rest the CNS.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Apr 14, 2015)

Good to here man. I can't always get on anymore Bc of catchup with school, but when I can, I come straight to your thread lol. I didn't see any post for a while and was nervous! Glad to hear everything's better


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 15, 2015)

ME Lower

Squat Straight Bar Straight Weight

445x1
465x1
485x1 20lb PR

I don't expect anymore Competition Squats PR's until the meet.

485 was near or possibly at max weight.

All squats smash to depth with 2x to 3x the decent speed of last week all blowing up out of the hole.

Paused Squats

375x1
375x1
375x1

Deadlift against short light band

135x5
225x5
225x5
225x5

Spud Abs

3 sets


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice work on that pr homie


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 15, 2015)

Forgot to add the Paused Squats


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 15, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Forgot to add the Paused Squats



Pause squats.... *shudder*

I love them...and I hate them.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 15, 2015)

Puase squats SUCK!!

Nice job man.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Apr 15, 2015)

I was gonna ask you in a pm, but for some reason it wouldn't let me. How long do you pause for? With squats being what sent me to the operating table, I'm thinking I can sub this in for heavy squats until I'm healed when I'm able to return to the gym


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2015)

ERandICU-RN said:


> I was gonna ask you in a pm, but for some reason it wouldn't let me. How long do you pause for? With squats being what sent me to the operating table, I'm thinking I can sub this in for heavy squats until I'm healed when I'm able to return to the gym


What did you tear?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 15, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> What did you tear?



Think he had a hernia Pillar


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 15, 2015)

ERandICU-RN said:


> I was gonna ask you in a pm, but for some reason it wouldn't let me. How long do you pause for? With squats being what sent me to the operating table, I'm thinking I can sub this in for heavy squats until I'm healed when I'm able to return to the gym



They are done in different ways of reps of 1 to 5 and pauses of 1 to 5 counts.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 16, 2015)

Overlooking my log it has taken me 12 weeks to put on 45lbs to my squat and 9 weeks to put 20lbs on my deadlift.

Knowing your weakness and how to attack it is a must!


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Apr 16, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> What did you tear?




I re herniated an l4-L5 and had to have a microdiscectomy. It was cutting off circulation to my left leg.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2015)

ERandICU-RN said:


> I re herniated an l4-L5 and had to have a microdiscectomy. It was cutting off circulation to my left leg.


Wow... most guys I work with that have lumbar spine injuries I try and work doubles and singles on the squats and deads to avoid fatigue during a set and coming out of position.  Once the technical lifts are done I have them focus on building the musculature around the lumbar spine and glutes to support the spine. Reverse hypers, hyperextensions, good mornings with moderate weight and suspended, as well as deficit deadlifts with 60% or less for repetitions.  Keeping your abs strong is important as well so lots of abdominal work and planks.  Kinda ghey but I also do this yoga thing... name is like pointing dog or something. On all fours, kick back right leg and extend left arm at same time. Then do left leg right arm and so on.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 16, 2015)

Bird dogs are what POB is referring to.  Also look into McGill crunches (sometimes called curl-ups) and something called stir the pot.  These are all things Dr. Stuart McGill advocates and he worked with a guy I know here to rehabilitate an otherwise career ending back injury, and he's back to squatting over a grand.  Suitcase carries will also help to strengthen the core/lumbar but will put a bit more stress on that back since it requires weight.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 17, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench vs doubled mini bands

275x1
275x1
275x1

Don't wanna talk about my ****ing bench

Barbell Rows

195x8
195x8
195x8
195x8

Decline Skull Crushers (Elbows Where On Fire)

95x8
95x12
115x8
115x8

Dumbbell Rear Delt Fly's

3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 18, 2015)

DE Lower

Speed Squats Off a 15'' Box and SSB

290x2
290x2
290x2
290x2
290x2
300x2
300x2
300x2

Speed Pulls

315x1
315x1
315x1
315x1
315x1
315x1

Spud Abs Heavy Sets

3 sets


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 18, 2015)

Death by SSB. Haha


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 19, 2015)

DE Upper

Speed Bench

135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3
135x3

Progress with bench

Pullups

4 plus 10lbs
4 plus 10lbs
4 plus 10lbs

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

3 sets

need to hit shoulders again more often at least once a week


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 20, 2015)

I just read this from Brain Brian Carroll​ and find this to be possible the smartest way to go about your meet attempts.

"1. Selecting your warm-up weights and attempts

When I’m competing, I sometimes see what a disaster this can be if done wrong. But it’s never clearer than when I am actually watching a meet. I don’t know if it’s ego, a lack of planning, or just unrealistic expectations; but I can’t tell you how many times I have seen people grinding out warm-ups, and then struggling just to hit their opener. If you watch these people all day, you would think they had at 12 attempts. It’s painful to watch. If it’s your first meet (and I would argue for most meets) you should build confidence with your attempts. Work backwards from your 3rd attempt, which shouldn’t be a swing for the fences attempt. Generally speaking, I will pick 85% of that for my first attempt, and about 95% of it for my second attempt. It may hurt your ego to do it this way, but you will have a much better meet and not look like a fool who bit off more than he could chew."

So for me I just squatted a good 485 last week and knowing my meet is in late June and how the bar felt that 500 is the most realistic goal at the moment for my 3rd which makes my 1st 424 and 2nd 475.

The closer i get to the meet I will see where I'm at again without attempting 500 but atleast hitting 485 again. I will not try to attempt lifts in the gym that I have set as a meet goal I find it stupid to do so.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 22, 2015)

ME Lower

Deadlift

465x1
495x1
515x1

435x3
435x3

Paused Deadlifts

315x3
315x3
315x3

Spud Abs

4 sets


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 22, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> ME Lower
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> ...



Still waiting to do curls with you in the monolift while wearing singlets but that's some damn work on pulling. Nice job brother.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 24, 2015)

ME Upper 

Fixing Bench

315x1
335x1
345x1

I stopped at 345 with more in the tank but needing to leave training tonight for the 1st time in a long time feeling good about the direction of my bench, I will do straight weight again next week with bigger jumps and more weight.

Paused Bench

255x5

I need to go heavier on these next time!

Swiss Bar Tricep Bench

175x8
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

Dumbbell Shoulder Press (piss weak at these)

3 sets

Average Band Facepulls

3 sets

Will hit back on Sunday after speed bench


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Apr 24, 2015)

What was you weight for dumbbell shoulder press(like each dumbbell)? Or don't want to talk about it? I'm just curious because I've always sucked at them too.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 24, 2015)

ERandICU-RN said:


> What was you weight for dumbbell shoulder press(like each dumbbell)? Or don't want to talk about it? I'm just curious because I've always sucked at them too.



45's for 12 best I got since shoulder fix is 60's for 8


----------



## snake (Apr 24, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> I just read this from Brain Brian Carroll​ and find this to be possible the smartest way to go about your meet attempts.
> 
> "1. Selecting your warm-up weights and attempts
> 
> ...



Sorry I didn't see the earlier but I couldn't agree any more with this. Maybe I leave some on the table but I'll be back to pick it up in the next meet. I'm big on writing everything down and sticking to it. My week before this last meet, I did everything including my second attempt, yes including my second attempt. 

Brother, you'll have that 500. Stay healthy and you'll crush it.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 25, 2015)

DE Lower

SSB Speed Squats off a 15'' box vs light bands

240x2
240x2
240x2
240x2
240x2
240x2
20lb jump
260x2
260x2

Speed Pulls vs doubled light bands

225x1
225x1
225x1
add 50lbs
275x1
275x1
275x1
remove 50lbs egomaniac 
225x1
225x1
225x1


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 26, 2015)

DE Upper

Speed Bench

135x3
135x3
20lb jump
155x3
155x3
10lb jump
165x3
165x3
165x3
165x3
165x3

T-Bar Rows

185x12
210x8
210x8
210x8

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

3 sets

Much improvement with my bench


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Apr 27, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> DE Upper
> 
> Speed Bench
> 
> ...



30lbs from last week, I'd say that's a pretty damn good improvement. Anymore weight on the shoulder presses? Or are you holding at 45?


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 27, 2015)

ERandICU-RN said:


> 30lbs from last week, I'd say that's a pretty damn good improvement. Anymore weight on the shoulder presses? Or are you holding at 45?



Used 40's....................


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 27, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Used 40's....................


Of high life? It's the champagne of beers you know...


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 29, 2015)

ME Lower

Bully Camber Bar Squats

425x1
460x1 someone miss loaded one side and 3 of us took the lift
475x1 this one was cut a little high

Bully Camber Bar Suspended GM's

245x5
245x5
295x5
295x5

Spud Abs 

3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (May 1, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench

315x1
335x1
345x1 ugly and not as good as last week but got it

Paused Bench

295x3 heaviest I have repped for pauses and if I felt better today I would have gone for 5

Barbell Rows

185x8
195x8
205x8

Pullups plus 10lbs

3
3

Dumbbell Shoulder Press

45x12
45x12
45x12

I wanna go heavier with the dumbbells but it's hard to kick them up with my bum shoulder, need to switch to barbell for awhile.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 1, 2015)

BB OHP is one of my favorite lifts. 


Nice work this week man. Your bench is coming along nicely.


----------



## SFGiants (May 1, 2015)

Prehab and Conditioning

Starting to hit the Prowler again

Did easy today which wasn't so damn easy

Here is what I follow for the Prowler

http://www.jimwendler.com/2012/10/3-prowler-workouts/


----------



## NbleSavage (May 1, 2015)

"Prowler" & "Easy"...these words...used together that way...cannot...comprehend...


----------



## SFGiants (May 2, 2015)

DE Lower

SSB off 15'' box

220x2 plus 130 in chains
220x2 plus 130 in chains
220x2 plus 130 in chains
220x2 plus 130 in chains
220x2 plus 130 in chains
220x2 plus 130 in chains
220x2 plus 130 in chains
add 20lbs
240x2 plus 130 in chains

Speed pulls vs doubled light bands

225x1
225x1
225x1
225x1
225x1
add 50lbs
275x1
275x1
275x1
275x1

Spud Abs

3 sets


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 2, 2015)

Thanks for the prowler link buddy. Much appreciated. I'm gonna try it out soon


----------



## ERandICU-RN (May 3, 2015)

I for one will NOT be doing that doc


----------



## SFGiants (May 4, 2015)

DE Upper

Speed Bench

135x3
135x3
135x3
50lb jump
185x3
185x3
185x3
185x3
185x3
185x3

Swiss Bar Tricep Bench

175x8
175x8
175x8
175x8

Tricep pulldowns

3 sets

Hammer Curls

3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (May 5, 2015)

Prehab and Prowler work today.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (May 5, 2015)

Good shit SFG, you are faithful as hell with this log! This prowler thing must be a new thing


----------



## SFGiants (May 6, 2015)

ME Lower

Have had a few very stressful days making ME Squats feel havier then it should but my teammates kept my head in the game

Bow Bar Squats off 15'' box

355x1 plus 115lb in chains
375x1 plus 115lb in chains
395x1 plus 115lb in chains

Suspended GM's with SSB

240x5
290x5
290x5
310x5

3'' Deficit Stiff Legged Deadlifts

315x8
315x8 

Spud Abs

2 sets


----------



## NbleSavage (May 6, 2015)

Having a solid team to keep you focused when you're not feeling it is invaluable. Good Man for pushing through.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 7, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Prehab and Prowler work today.



prowler?  you ain't fukking around dude. that shit sucks!


----------



## SFGiants (May 8, 2015)

ME Upper

Great progress tonight

Bench

335x1
335x1
335x1

3 Board Bench for Tri's

305x8
315x8
325x6

Barbell Rows

225x12
245x8
245x8

Shoulders will get hit on Sunday with Speed Bench


----------



## SFGiants (May 8, 2015)

Prehab and Prowler


----------



## SFGiants (May 9, 2015)

DE Lower

SSB off 16'' box and chains

260x2 plus 130 in chain
260x2 plus 130 in chain
260x2 plus 130 in chain
260x2 plus 130 in chain
Plus 20lbs
280x2 plus 130 in chain
280x2 plus 130 in chain
280x2 plus 130 in chain
Plus 20lbs
300x2 plus 130 in chain

Speed pulls

275x1
Plus 20lbs
295x1
Plus 20lbs
315x1
315x1
315x1
Plus 10lbs
335x1

Suspended GM's with SSB

260x8
260x8

Spud Abs

3 sets


----------



## NbleSavage (May 9, 2015)

What are Spud abs?


----------



## SFGiants (May 9, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> What are Spud abs?


----------



## SFGiants (May 10, 2015)

DE Upper

Speed Bench vs mini band

145x3
145x3
145x3
145x3
145x3
145x3

Pullups plus 10lbs on dip belt

5
4
4

Seated Barbell Shoulder lockouts (damn my shoulders are weak)

95x8
135x8
135x8
155x8

Average Band Facepulls

8
8
8


----------



## ERandICU-RN (May 11, 2015)

Bruh, u came up on them shoulders huh?? Good shit


----------



## SFGiants (May 12, 2015)

Prehab and Prowler work today.


----------



## SFGiants (May 13, 2015)

Deload Lower

SSB Suspended GM's

320x5
320x5
add 10lbs
330x5

Stiff Legged Deadlifts

315x8
add 10lbs
325x8
325x8

Spud Abs

2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (May 14, 2015)

Prehab and Prowler


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2015)

Deload Upper

Swiss Bar Tricep Work

175x8
185x8
195x8
205x8

Barbell Rows

225x8
245x8
245x8

Barbell Shoulder Press

135x8
135x8
155x8

Average Band Facepulls

8
8
8


----------



## Tren4Life (May 15, 2015)

Did you ever try those band pull downs. I try to get 100 in one set then add more bands and start over.


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Did you ever try those band pull downs. I try to get 100 in one set then add more bands and start over.



Do them also done them like reverse band bench but pulling the bar down.


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2015)

6 weeks out

Using Brian Carroll's theory this is how it may go

Squat I wanna hit 501
Bench I wanna hit 352
Deadlift I wanna hit 523

So attempts will go like this

435 474 501
303 336 352
457 501 523


----------



## Assassin32 (May 15, 2015)

Nice work SFG. Just catching up on your log. Seems like your bench has gotten a lot better since you added speed work. You think it's helping a lot? I've never tried speed benching.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 15, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> 6 weeks out
> 
> Using Brian Carroll's theory this is how it may go
> 
> ...



Rip that sh1t up, Brother!!!


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Nice work SFG. Just catching up on your log. Seems like your bench has gotten a lot better since you added speed work. You think it's helping a lot? I've never tried speed benching.



Yeah it has but what sucks is before I started shoulder treatments I was on the verge of working up to a 400lb bench at the meet but had to step backwards for a bit.


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2015)

Prehab and Prowler


----------



## ERandICU-RN (May 16, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> 6 weeks out
> 
> Using Brian Carroll's theory this is how it may go
> 
> ...



Over what period of time?


----------



## SFGiants (May 16, 2015)

ERandICU-RN said:


> Over what period of time?



I don't understand, those are hopeful meet projected number.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (May 16, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> I don't understand, those are hopeful meet projected number.



Oh my bad brotha, I read that completely wrong. I was just waking up after 8 night shifts


----------



## NbleSavage (May 16, 2015)

My Mate's first meet is coming up in three weeks. This is sound advice and I will share it with him.


----------



## SFGiants (May 16, 2015)

DE Lower

Starting to do 3 weeks waves with speed squats

Bow Bar off a 16''box vs light bands 50% bar weight

235x2
235x2
235x2
235x2
235x2
235x2
235x2
235x2
235x2
235x2
235x2
add 50lbs
285x2 this was very fast

Speed Pulls vs doubled light bands

275x1
275x1
275x1
275x1
275x1
275x1

GHR 

8 plus 25lbs in chain
8 plus 25lbs in chain


----------



## SFGiants (May 17, 2015)

DE Upper

Speed Bench

135x3
135x3
135x3
155x3
155x3
155x3

Barbell Rows

225x8
225x8
225x8

Tricep Pulldowns

3 sets

Hammer Curls

3 sets

Standing Dumbbell Rear Delts

3 sets


----------



## StoliFTW (May 18, 2015)

when you say vs. bands, do you mean with bands? I.e "Speed Pulls vs doubled light bands"? probably a stupid question.. I admit im stupid


----------



## SFGiants (May 18, 2015)

StoliFTW said:


> when you say vs. bands, do you mean with bands? I.e "Speed Pulls vs doubled light bands"? probably a stupid question.. I admit im stupid



Going against them for resistance.


----------



## SFGiants (May 19, 2015)

Tomorrow is deadlift opener and second, I already know what they are so just going to hit each once and then move onto accessories.

Warn up

2 plates x3
3 plates x1
4 plates x1
455x1 (Opener 457)
505x1 (2nd 501)

In the meet I'm thinking warm ups to be:

315x1
405x1


----------



## SFGiants (May 20, 2015)

ME Lower

Deadlift Opener and 2nd was smoked possibly the fastest I have gotten 505 up I felt like I could have repped it.

455x1 (Opener 457)
505x1 (2nd 501)

Deadlift Pauses

315x3
345x3
365x3
365x3

GHR

5 plus 45lbs in chains
5 plus 45lbs in chains

Spud Abs

3 sets


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 20, 2015)

Awwwww shit. The time is near if you're working openers SFG. Can't wait for you to tear this shit up. 

PS. Don't forget those all important reverse band curls in the mono :32 (16):


----------



## SFGiants (May 20, 2015)

Prehab and Prowler


----------



## SFGiants (May 22, 2015)

ME Upper

305x1 press command
335x1 very long pause because asshole forgot about a press command
335x1

Those are an Opener and 2nd

Barbell Rows

245x8
245x8
245x8
255x8

Swiss Bar Bench For Tricep Work

215x6
215x6
215x6


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 22, 2015)

Lol... I forgot to give a command once.... once...


----------



## SFGiants (May 23, 2015)

Prehab and Prowler


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 23, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Lol... I forgot to give a command once.... once...



Lol I was benching with UHC and the Chinese Mexican. The CM was doing his double pause benches with 355. UHC was calling commands and I was giving handies. 

Urack the bar and he goes down.....and stays there for what seems like 5 seconds. I look at UHC and he's texting on his phone lol. Oops.


----------



## SFGiants (May 23, 2015)

DE Lower 2nd week of 3 week wave 55% bar weight

Speed Squats with Bow Bar off a 16'' box vs light bands 

265x2
265x2
265x2
265x2
265x2
265x2
265x2
265x2
265x2
265x2

Speed Pulls

275x1 plus 50lbs in chains
275x1 plus 50lbs in chains
275x1 plus 50lbs in chains
275x1 plus 50lbs in chains
275x1 plus 50lbs in chains
275x1 plus 50lbs in chains

GHR

12
12
12


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 23, 2015)

SFG,  not telling you what to do bro but if you're ripping 505 off of the floor why not open with it so you can go bigger on your 3rd attempt without making a huge jump?  just a thought man.


----------



## SFGiants (May 23, 2015)

heavydeads83 said:


> SFG,  not telling you what to do bro but if you're ripping 505 off of the floor why not open with it so you can go bigger on your 3rd attempt without making a huge jump?  just a thought man.



Rule of thumb is to take what you can hit as a max in the gym then set a realistic PR for your 3rd.

So being able to hit 515 I made 529 as the PR, in reality 535 is my best but that was 3 years ago pre bullshit.

So now take that 3rd and base your opener with 85%ish and your 2nd 95%ish off the 529.

So it goes like this

457 smoked
501 smoked
529 grinder

If you do this for all lifts and only grind out 1 attempt of each lift you will preserve much needed energy for the meet.

It's basically like a ME day with 3 lifts at 90% and above but the opener maybe lower then 90%, 2 of mine are 88% 1 89%. 

Brian Carroll loves the 85% 95% then go for it method but for me 85% can lead to too big a jump so I play with that number.


----------



## SFGiants (May 23, 2015)

You don't wanna be that guy in a meet that can't even get the bar off the ground, at least miss at the f'n knees!


----------



## Joliver (May 24, 2015)

Lift selection can be difficult. I do it differently than most. I take a strategic approach to the opener that many disagree with, but here are my thoughts on the methods. 

One method:
First: 200 (easy)
Second: 300 (moderate)
Third: 400 (grinder)

Average loading: 300lbs
Max load: 400lbs

Other method (person of equal strength)
First: 350 (moderate)
Second: 375 (difficult)
Third: 400 (grinder)

Average loading: 375lbs
Max loading: 400lbs

This is an obviously exaggerated example of lift selection, but look at the work done per attempt.  The first lifter gets on the board easily. And even though both guys are 400lb lifters, the first lifter has achieved a successful lift with much more energy conserved for the PR attempts. The second guy has been working his ass off on high percentage sub-PR attempts that may compromise his PR attack.  

Spacing all of your lifts within striking distance of your PR isn't always the best plan.  

Rule #1--get on the board. 

A grinder on your first attempt is a bad sign. Kind of leaves you nowhere to go.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 24, 2015)

There was a kid at my meet that I talked to for a minute. I asked how he did and he said he missed his opener. I asked what happened. He said I had a plan to just take my first attempt and hit a pr then skip the next two attempts. He missed the lift. Then said "i was gonna set some serious records today too" i just laughed. Fukkin dork


----------



## SFGiants (May 24, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> There was a kid at my meet that I talked to for a minute. I asked how he did and he said he missed his opener. I asked what happened. He said I had a plan to just take my first attempt and hit a pr then skip the next two attempts. He missed the lift. Then said "i was gonna set some serious records today too" i just laughed. Fukkin dork



For real records this is why they have a 4th attempt but you must get your 3rd to get a 4th.

One of my teammates a few weeks back got an All Time Word Record on the 2nd and then beat it again on the 3rd, passed on the 4th as the 3rd was all that was left.

Teammate Also got All Time Word Record for Total the other was Squat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> For real records this is why they have a 4th attempt but you must get your 3rd to get a 4th.
> 
> One of my teammates a few weeks back got an All Time Word Record on the 2nd and then beat it again on the 3rd, passed on the 4th as the 3rd was all that was left.
> 
> Teammate Also got All Time Word Record for Total the other was Squat.


Also for new guys reading 4th attempts don't count towards your total for the meet.

My personal philosophy is that if you can hit a 4th attempt then you opened too low. Just open higher and make the record a 3rd attempt.  I would also rather just miss a record by not doing a 4th and have more gas in the tank and go for broke on 3rd pull and put up a higher total. Then come back for the record later on.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2015)

joliver said:


> Lift selection can be difficult. I do it differently than most. I take a strategic approach to the opener that many disagree with, but here are my thoughts on the methods.
> 
> One method:
> First: 200 (easy)
> ...


Jol can you c&p this as its own thread please?


----------



## SFGiants (May 24, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Also for new guys reading 4th attempts don't count towards your total for the meet.
> 
> My personal philosophy is that if you can hit a 4th attempt then you opened too low. Just open higher and make the record a 3rd attempt.  I would also rather just miss a record by not doing a 4th and have more gas in the tank and go for broke on 3rd pull and put up a higher total. Then come back for the record later on.



Yeah I am at a point where PR should be 3rd and set up as easy as possible to obtain and if you miss it comeback and get it next time you might be much stronger and it's now your 2nd, that is what happened with my teammate the All Time World Record was something this person had been getting in the gym often. We don't make our 3rds on what we always hit in the gym we go for broke within reason, was a 10lb difference from 2nd and 3rd attempts.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 24, 2015)

I'm new to this stuff but doesn't it all come down to how the bar is moving that day?


----------



## SFGiants (May 24, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm new to this stuff but doesn't it all come down to how the bar is moving that day?



Yes and no, your opener should almost always be a known the other attempts you gauge off how that went.

No Raw lifter should bomb out IMO unless injury, openers should be SMOKED!


----------



## SFGiants (May 24, 2015)

Injury, sick or stupid cut but one shouldn't bomb out Raw.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm new to this stuff but doesn't it all come down to how the bar is moving that day?


Not for openers but sometimes you just have one of those days where you are on fire and your second attempts move like lightening allowing for a bigger jump on the 3rd attempt.


----------



## Joliver (May 24, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm new to this stuff but doesn't it all come down to how the bar is moving that day?



This is true. But, you need to be experienced and be in good counsel before you start shooting from the hip.  3 lifts can't determine a trend for the day, and it's hard to judge from the warm-ups. Toss in some mib or halo and you have potentially made your performance unpredictable. 

I've left lots of pounds on the table....and I've bombed out.  Guess which sucks worse....


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 24, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Rule of thumb is to take what you can hit as a max in the gym then set a realistic PR for your 3rd.
> 
> So being able to hit 515 I made 529 as the PR, in reality 535 is my best but that was 3 years ago pre bullshit.
> 
> ...



I know that man.  I guess I just misunderstood you on how easy the 2nd one went.


----------



## SFGiants (May 25, 2015)

Speed Bench

135x3 
135x3
155x3
155x3
165x3
165x3

Dumbbell Press (I haven't been able to do these for years)

65'sx8
65'sx8 
65'sx8
70'sx8
They got easier as I went along

Grapplers 

4 sets
Much weaker on the left side so I will do these for a few weeks


----------



## SFGiants (May 26, 2015)

Prehab and Prowler


----------



## SFGiants (May 27, 2015)

ME Lower

SSB vs MM off a 16'' Box

400x1
420x1
440x1
450x1

Remove Box and Bands

360x5
360x5
360x5

Spud Abs

3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (May 28, 2015)

Prehab Work

Decided not to do the Prowler today and cut it back to 2 days a week from 3 until after the meet. 1 week out I won't even touch it.


----------



## SFGiants (May 29, 2015)

ME Upper

Very pleased with bench progress

Bench 

90%, 95% and 97% of current max and I don't think I'll go higher then 95% until the meet after tonight it's just all about working on consistency with the technique that had went to shit on me.

315x1
325x1
335x1

V-Handle Cable Rows

90x20
140x12
160x12
180x8
180x8

Fat Bar Close Grip Floor Press

215x8
215x8
215x8

Hammer Curls

3 sets


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 29, 2015)

What's your bodyweight at?


----------



## SFGiants (May 29, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's your bodyweight at?



255..........................


----------



## NbleSavage (May 29, 2015)

Solid benching, Bro.


----------



## SFGiants (May 29, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Solid benching, Bro.



Took a huge step back on bench because of all the treatments to fix up the shoulder but that's done and it's rebuilding time after the meet.


----------



## snake (May 30, 2015)

Lean into it brother. You'll find greatness though the trials.


----------



## SFGiants (May 30, 2015)

Prehab and Prowler


----------



## SFGiants (May 30, 2015)

DE Lower 3rd week of 3 week wave 60% bar weight

Speed Squats with Bow Bar off a 16'' box vs light bands

285x2
285x2
285x2
285x2
285x2
285x2
285x2
285x2

Speed Pulls

315x1
315x1
315x1
315x1
315x1
315x1
20lb jump
335x1
10lb jump
345x1


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 1, 2015)

DE Upper

Speed Bench

185x2
185x2
185x2
185x2
185x2

Dumbbell Press

70x8
80x8
85x8

Incline Dumbbell Press

60x12
70x10
70x10

Grapplers 

3 sets of 12


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 1, 2015)

Prehab and Prowler


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jun 2, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> DE Upper
> 
> Speed Bench
> 
> ...




When doing the speed bench, are you doing anything between sets like cardio or something?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 2, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> When doing the speed bench, are you doing anything between sets like cardio or something?



Usually you only wait around 30sec in between speed sets so there's not much time to do anything between sets.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 2, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> When doing the speed bench, are you doing anything between sets like cardio or something?



Cardio, WTF is that?

Speed work is cardio so are sets of 8 and higher also the Prowler.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jun 2, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Cardio, WTF is that?



Oops, my bad, forgot that I was talking to a PL...lol

Heard one the other day...do you know what cardio is to a PL?  It's that shuffle they do to and from the refrigerator during commercial breaks.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jun 2, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Speed work is cardio so are sets of 8 and higher also the Prowler.



Then the question becomes, how much time are you taking between sets?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 2, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Then the question becomes, how much time are you taking between sets?




60 sec max.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 2, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Then the question becomes, how much time are you taking between sets?


I usually have my guys do 30 seconds between sets. After 4 or 5 sets take one full minute then back to 30 seconds.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 2, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Then the question becomes, how much time are you taking between sets?



It depends on how many people are in the group, 1 to 2 minutes.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 3, 2015)

ME Lower

Walked Out Bow Bar Squat (**** WALKING OUT SQUATS)

435x3 
435x3
435x3 

2.25" Deficit Deadlifts

365x5 
365x5 
365x5 

Spud Abs

2 sets


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 3, 2015)

I need a mono!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 3, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> ME Lower
> 
> Walked Out Bow Bar Squat (**** WALKING OUT SQUATS)
> 
> ...



Only squatted using a mono 4-5 times in my life and it was glorious...I felt spoiled.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 4, 2015)

Prehab Work, Hella sore from yesterday.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 5, 2015)

ME Upper

Close Grip Fat Bar Floor Press

275x3
295x3
305x3

V Handle Cable Rows

180x8
180x8
200x8
200x8

Incline Dumbbell Press

70's

8
8
8

Average Band Facepulls 

3 sets of 10

Hammer Curls

2 sets of 8


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 5, 2015)

Can't wait to see your numbers buddy. You've made great progress so far. When's the meet? A few weeks?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 5, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Can't wait to see your numbers buddy. You've made great progress so far. When's the meet? A few weeks?



June 26th

My bench went backwards because of my shoulder and getting all the work done on it but I should still get at least 350.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 6, 2015)

Prehab and Prowler


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 6, 2015)

DE Lower

Speed Squats with Bully Camber Bar off 16" Box

Week 1 of 3 50%

245x2 plus 115lbs in chains
245x2 plus 115lbs in chains
245x2 plus 115lbs in chains
245x2 plus 115lbs in chains
245x2 plus 115lbs in chains
245x2 plus 115lbs in chains
245x2 plus 115lbs in chains
245x2 plus 115lbs in chains
245x2 plus 115lbs in chains
245x2 plus 115lbs in chains
245x2 plus 115lbs in chains
245x2 plus 115lbs in chains

Speed Pulls

315x1
335x1
335x1
335x1
335x1
335x1


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 6, 2015)

3 weeks out. Your prob about done with heavy work right?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 6, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> 3 weeks out. Your prob about done with heavy work right?



Opener and 2nd attempt weight only but hammer accessories.

Won't get much stronger in 3 weeks but can get weaker if accessories or not taken seriously.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 7, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Close Grip Floor Press vs Quadded Micro Mini's 

135x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

Incline Dumbbell Press

70'sx8 
70'sx8
70'sx8 

Neutral Grip Pull ups

8
8
6

Dumbbell Rear Delts 

3 sets


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 7, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Sunday Upper
> 
> Close Grip Floor Press vs Quadded Micro Mini's
> 
> ...



I did something similar today with floor press, never got above 225 Lbs but an amazing chest workout. Floor presses are a phenomenal assistance exercise.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 8, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> I did something similar today with floor press, never got above 225 Lbs but an amazing chest workout. Floor presses are a phenomenal assistance exercise.



Excellent for tri's with a close grip!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 10, 2015)

ME Lower 

Competition Squat

445x1
475x1
445x2

Stiff Legged Deadlift

315x8
335x8
335x8

Spud Abs

2 set and ****ing ab pumps


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 11, 2015)

Prehab and Prowler


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 11, 2015)

Getting close brother! It's almost time.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Excellent for tri's with a close grip!


And chains!!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 12, 2015)

ME Bench

305x1

Stopped Benching because of tendinitis flare up

Cable Rows Close Netraul Grip

180x8
180x8
180x8
180x8

Tri Pull downs

4 sets

Dumbbell Shoulder Press 

4 sets 

Dumbbell Rear Delts 

3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 13, 2015)

Training

Prehab & DE Lower

Speed Squat off 16" Box & Bully Camber Bar 55% of max

265x2 plus 115 in chains
265x2 plus 115 in chains
265x2 plus 115 in chains
265x2 plus 115 in chains
265x2 plus 115 in chains
265x2 plus 115 in chains
265x2 plus 115 in chains
265x2 plus 115 in chains
265x2 plus 115 in chains
265x2 plus 115 in chains

Tendinitis shut me down after squats, going to play it smart last training week next week.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 14, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Tendinitis shut me down after squats, going to play it smart last training week next week.



Smart move. You two weeks out?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Making sure we don't puss off the tendinitis 

Straight Bar Cable Rows

180x10
200x6
200x6
200x6
180x10

Tri Pull downs

90x8
90x8
90x8

Seated Dumbbell Press

60'sx12 
80'sx8 
80'sx8 
Pissing off the tendinitis 

Hammer Curls

3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 17, 2015)

ME Upper, Last Training Week

Suspended GM's with SSB

260x5
280x5
300x5
310x5
320x5

Fat Bar Zercher Squats set low

215x5
225x5
235x5
235x5

Stiff Legged Deadlifts

315x8
315x8
315x8


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2015)

The tendinitis is tennis elbow?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> The tendinitis is tennis elbow?



Yes and getting better without benching and straight bar squatting.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Yes and getting better without benching and straight bar squatting.


Someone in your gym has to have some floss.  Wrap that bitch up. Cures tennis elbow in 2 minutes.  I used to get it frequently, not anymore. Floss my elbows once per week and I am good.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 17, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> ME Upper, Last Training Week
> 
> Suspended GM's with SSB
> 
> ...




Dude 320x5 is sick !!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 17, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Dude 320x5 is sick !!!



That's, best west 5 sets 5 at 355 but that was then my best now is 1 set of 5 at 330


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Someone in your gym has to have some floss.  Wrap that bitch up. Cures tennis elbow in 2 minutes.  I used to get it frequently, not anymore. Floss my elbows once per week and I am good.



Yeah some do have it I'll by some asap.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 17, 2015)

Prehab and Prowler


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 17, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> That's, best west 5 sets 5 at 355 but that was then my best now is 1 set of 5 at 330



That's some damn serious weight for GMs!! Nice work!!


----------



## stonetag (Jun 17, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> That's some damn serious weight for GMs!! Nice work!!



Agree! that is some poundage.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Someone in your gym has to have some floss.  Wrap that bitch up. Cures tennis elbow in 2 minutes.  I used to get it frequently, not anymore. Floss my elbows once per week and I am good.



Holy shit talk about compression, just did both forearms!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 17, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Holy shit talk about compression, just did both forearms!


Taking it off is like busting a nut!  I usually just put it on and do some pushups.

Feel better?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 17, 2015)

I use floss for everything from joints, to knots in my legs, forearms and upper arms. I got the red banded floss. Good stuff.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 17, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Taking it off is like busting a nut!  I usually just put it on and do some pushups.
> 
> Feel better?



Yeah feels good, put it on stretched the forearm and twisted it a bit then did a Jesse Burdick thing and hand from a pullup bar or rack and twist around a bit.

We are lucky to have Jesse just 30 minutes away, many don't know but it's he that is behind a lot of stuff like this. He is the one running the meet!

Jesse is the one that came up with the name Voodoo when him and Starrett were coming up with this stuff.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 18, 2015)

Soon after the meet I am going to do all my DE squat work and half my ME squat work in a loose pair of double ply briefs.

If your going to do this as for the propose I am then get Metal Pro Briefs they are from the best brand of briefs hands down and out of all brands the weakest.

Metal Pro Briefs will give great support be easy to break in and are considered a learners pair.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 19, 2015)

ME Upper

Seated Cable Rows with Butterfly Handle

180x8 
210x8
230x8
250x8

Skull Crushers

115x8
135x8
135x8
115x8

Scrape The Rack Shoulder Press

135x8
155x8
135x8
135x8

Dumbbell Rear Delts 

3 sets


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 19, 2015)

Whenever I see SFG doing the "Scrape the Rack" press, I always think of Dave Chappelle as Rick James doing "F#ck yo' couch!"

F#ck yo' rack!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 19, 2015)

Prehab and Prowler


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 20, 2015)

You should breeze through the meet with the extra work capacity you will have from all the prowler work you've been doing.


----------



## snake (Jun 20, 2015)

SFG, Do you shut it down right before the meet?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 20, 2015)

snake said:


> SFG, Do you shut it down right before the meet?



Today and tomorrow are my last 2 training days then the week off but prehab still goes on.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 20, 2015)

DE Lower

Speed Squats @ 50% off a 16" Box

245x2 plus 80lb in chains
245x2 plus 80lb in chains
245x2 plus 80lb in chains
245x2 plus 80lb in chains
245x2 plus 80lb in chains
245x2 plus 80lb in chains

Speed Pulls

315x1
315x1
315x1


----------



## snake (Jun 21, 2015)

You have all your attempts locked in or just openers?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 21, 2015)

snake said:


> You have all your attempts locked in or just openers?



I do but you can only control your openers then the meet determines the rest.

Trust me I have been at this for about 7 years I also have some of the best at this as friends, I have a very good understanding of how to meet prep brother.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 21, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Last training day till the meet

Butterfly Seated Cable Rows

180x8
230x8
230x8

Skull Crushers 

115x8
115x8
115x8

Slight Incline Dumbbell Press

70'sx10 
70'sx10

Dumbbell Rear Delts

2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 25, 2015)

This week has been just prehab work, Friday weight in (260 right now) and lift on Saturday.

I will take the week after off then 2 weeks of easing back into it then full speed.

So it should be 4 weeks before I put the metal to the petal after the meet.

People that don't take time off or ease back into it set themselves back and or get injured, you need to recover you need your CNS to be fresh again.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 25, 2015)

Wise Man re: occasional time off.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 25, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Wise Man re: occasional time off.



Brain Carroll talks about taking 3 to 4 weeks off of hardcore training after every meet but he is at another level then most.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 25, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Brain Carroll talks about taking 3 to 4 weeks off of hardcore training after every meet but he is at another level then most.




I'm lazy I like time off.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 25, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm lazy I like time off.



Those SB squats sure looked restful, Bro


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 26, 2015)

Bloated as **** and off to weigh-ins in a few, no need for this guy to cut weight this meet just smash weight!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 26, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Bloated as **** and off to weigh-ins in a few, no need for this guy to cut weight this meet just smash weight!




Keep us posted !!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 26, 2015)

Kill it brother.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 26, 2015)

Good luck SFG. May your lights be white, and halo be good.


----------



## snake (Jun 26, 2015)

Wishing you all you deserve. Kill it brother.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jun 26, 2015)

Good Luck Bro


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 26, 2015)

Get you head out of your ass and lift !!! 


Pussy!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 26, 2015)

weighed in @ 258


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 27, 2015)

Time to take those panties off and put on the singlet SFG. No room for excuses at this point. Put up or shut up and I'm expecting the put up you fukking pussy! :32 (10):


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 27, 2015)

Kill it bro. All the hard work you put it will show. Beast Mode SFG


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 27, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> weighed in @ 258



Fattyyyyyyyy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 27, 2015)

Good luck man. You know what to do. Stay safe. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 27, 2015)

Don't be a pussy today. 

Attack the bahhhhhh!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 27, 2015)

Squat 
446
474
501


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 27, 2015)

Bench
308
341
363


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 28, 2015)

Deadlift
468
507
534

Total 
****ING 1399


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 28, 2015)

You hit all 9. Great fukkin job man. 


Proud of your old ass


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice job SFG. How you feeling now lol?


----------



## snake (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice job!

9 for 9 is a good day. Anything left in the tank on any of the 3 lifts or did you blow your goo on all of them?
Heal up, this shit takes it out of us old guys.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice work! Congrats on the total.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 28, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> You hit all 9. Great fukkin job man.
> 
> 
> Proud of your old ass



Brian Carroll approach but because he is double ply he can make bigger jumps so I adjusted for me.

I took a number that I felt would be very hard to get or not get based off my training had my 1st at about 88% of the second 95% then roll the dice on the 3rd.

I jumped higher on Bench 2nd and 3rd then I had planned also with the deadlift.



DocDePanda187123 said:


> Nice job SFG. How you feeling now lol?



One of my teammates got the number of the truck that hit me it was 1399 LOL.



snake said:


> Nice job!
> 
> 9 for 9 is a good day. Anything left in the tank on any of the 3 lifts or did you blow your goo on all of them?
> Heal up, this shit takes it out of us old guys.



Gave it all on my 3rds but possibly had a little more on the pull around 5 pounds.

My nose bleed out on my 3rd squat and pull.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 28, 2015)

Keep it up and goodluck!!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 30, 2015)

Prehab and Prowler


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 30, 2015)

Dude just take a fukkin week off. You got nothin to prove. Relax a little bit and enjoy the summer.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 30, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Dude just take a fukkin week off. You got nothin to prove. Relax a little bit and enjoy the summer.



Prowler had no weight on it just for blood flow and recovery bro, all week is just blood flow work and prehab.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 9, 2015)

Prehab work


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 10, 2015)

ME Upper 

Reverse light band Bench

325x3
345x3
355x3
365x3 

Same set up close grip

235x12
255x10
275x8

Barbell Rows

225x8
225x8
225x8

Dumbell Side Delts

8
8
8


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Back to work! What's next on your list of goals SF?


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 10, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Back to work! What's next on your list of goals SF?



Meet in November and to add I hope at least 50lbs to my total.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 10, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Meet in November and to add I hope at least 50lbs to my total.



So about 5months to put 50lbs? Better get to stepping and as Pillar would say "attack the bahhhhhh"


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 10, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> So about 5months to put 50lbs? Better get to stepping and as Pillar would say "attack the bahhhhhh"



Yeah, my teammates think I should be able to easily do it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 10, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> So about 5months to put 50lbs? Better get to stepping and as Pillar would say "attack the bahhhhhh"



Pillar has never told anyone to attack the bahhhh. He couldn't say bahhh unless he was trying to imitate a lamb.

SFG, you got 50lbs all day by November.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah I nevah said attack the baahhh. Evah...


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 11, 2015)

RE Lower

Free Squat Bow Bar

260x8 plus 80lb in chain
260x8 plus 80lb in chain
260x8 plus 80lb in chain
260x8 plus 80lb in chain

Speed Pull

315x1 
315x1 plus 25lb in chain
315x1 plus 40lb in chain
335x1 plus 40lb in chain
355x1 plus 40lb in chain
365x1 plus 40lb in chain

Lot of work on learning Sumo


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2015)

Sumo huh... you are going gay too? Lot of that going around


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 11, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sumo huh... you are going gay too? Lot of that going around



Just for an accessory to carry over to squat and conventional, switch them up with Zercher Squats and GM's.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 12, 2015)

Forgot to post Prehab work yesterday.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jul 12, 2015)

Impressive SFG


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 12, 2015)

DE Upper 

Speed Bench vs Doubled Mini's 

Comp Grip

135x3
135x3
135x3

Extreme Close Grip

115x3
115x3
115x3

Skull Crushers

115x8
115x8
115x8
115x8

T-Bar Rows

140x20
140x20
140x20 

Dumbell Shoulder Press 

30'sx20 
35'sx20 
35'sx20

Dumbell Side Delts

3 sets


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 12, 2015)

Sumo is taking over.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 15, 2015)

ME Lower

Deadlift 

465x2 plus 50lb chain
465x2 plus 50lb chain
485x2 plus 50lb chain
495x2 plus 50lb chain (1 rep PR)

Paused Deadlifts

315x3
335x3
355x3
355x3

Spud Abs

3 sets


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 15, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Sumo is taking over.



It's been taking off since the whole gay marriage thing...


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 16, 2015)

Yesterday, Prehab, Prowler and Inversion Table.

ME Bench in 2.5 hours


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 17, 2015)

ME Upper

Sling Shot Bench with Fat Bar

345x3
345x3
355x3
365x2 

Barbell Rows

185x15
185x15
185x15

Tricep Pulldowns Butterfly Handles

3 set of 12

Dumbbell Shoulders Front

2 sets of 20

Dumbbell Shoulders Side

2 sets of 15

Facepulls 

3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 18, 2015)

RE Lower

Bow Bar Free Squat At 50% Plus Chains

250x8 plus 80lb in chains
250x8 plus 80lb in chains
250x8 plus 80lb in chains
250x8 plus 80lb in chains

Speed Pulls at 65%

365x1 
365x1 
365x1 
365x1 

Learning Sumo

50% off 4 mats

275x3
275x3
275x3
275x3
275x3


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 20, 2015)

RE Upper

Band Pull Aparts
3 set

Shoulder Horn
3 sets

Dumbbell Press Warn Ups
3 sets

Working Sets

Incline Dumbbell Bench
55'sx12
55'sx12
60'sx12 

Extreme Close Grip Floor Press with Fat Bar
165x10 
165x10
175x10

Butterfly Handle High Rows
135x10
135x10
145x10

Dumbell Delt Side Raises
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 22, 2015)

ME Lower

Warm up
Kettle bell squats
Hip circle

Main movement 

Looking for a max in new loose metal breifs

SSB off a 15.5" box

460×1
510×1
530×1
Calling max 540

Suspended Zercher Squats set very low
225x5
245x5 
245x5 
255x5 
255x5

Reverse Hyper
210x8
210x8
210x8

Decline Abs
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 24, 2015)

ME Upper

Warm ups
Shoulder Horn
Band Pull Aparts
Dumbbell Press
Lat Pullovers

Reverse Average Band Extreme Close Grip Bench
335x3
345x3
355x3
365x3 
375x3
385x3

Dumbbell Rows 
100'sx8
100'sx8
100'sx8
100'sx8

Tricep Pulldowns 
4 sets of 12

Band Facepulls 
4 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 25, 2015)

DE Lower

Warm ups
Kettle Bell Squats
Hip Circle 

Speedy Squats In Loose Metal Pro Breifs SSB 15.5" Box & Chains

50% Of Max
275x2 plus 105lb in chains
275x2 plus 105lb in chains
275x2 plus 105lb in chains
275x2 plus 105lb in chains
275x2 plus 105lb in chains
275x2 plus 105lb in chains
275x2 plus 105lb in chains
275x2 plus 105lb in chains
275x2 plus 105lb in chains
275x2 plus 105lb in chains
275x2 plus 105lb in chains
275x2 plus 105lb in chains

Speed Pulls vs Chains

50% Of Max
275x1 plus 80lb in chain
275x1 plus 80lb in chain
275x1 plus 80lb in chain
275x1 plus 80lb in chain
275x1 plus 80lb in chain
275x1 plus 80lb in chain

Learning Sumo
275x3 off 3 mats
275x3 off 3 mats
275x3 off 3 mats
275x3 off 3 mats
275x3 off 3 mats


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 27, 2015)

Light Upper

Warm Ups
Band Pull Aparts
Shoulder Horn
Dumbell Press
Dumbbell Lat Pullovers

Working Sets

Incline Dumbbell Press
60'sx12
70'sx12
70'sx12 

Lat Pulldowns 
135x8 (EGO CHECK)
90x20
90x20
90x20

Exterme Close Grip Floor Press
135x20 
135x20
145x20
Same thing but heavier and fatigued
225x8 
225x6  (WOW, arms burnt out)

Dumbell Shoulder Side Raises
20'sx15 
25'sx15
25'sx15
Well those weak bitches are getting stronger, sucks to have  to overcome years of shoulder bullshitness


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 29, 2015)

ME Lower 

Warm Ups 
Reverse Hyper (Light)
Dumbell Squats 
Hip Circle 

Working Sets
Bow Bar Free Squat
415x2
435x2 
445x2
455x2
465x2

Reverse Hyper
250x10
250x10
250x10


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 29, 2015)

My team just got much better, %^^*& ^**&&*(( just joined up he has been a main coach at Super Training for many years!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 29, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> My team just got much better, %^^*& ^**&&*(( just joined up he has been a main coach at Super Training for many years!



Tell me it's Silent Mike...


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 29, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Tell me it's Silent Mike...



No, he is actually a newer member I'm talking an original and it's not Hoss either.

I don't consider Silent Mike a Powerlifter.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 29, 2015)

That's great news!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 30, 2015)

ME Upper

Warm Ups
Band Pull Aparts
Shoulder Horn
Dumbell Press
Dumbbell Lat Pullovers

Working Sets

Bench
325x2
325x1
305x2
305x2

Tendinitis troubles

Barbell Rows 
225x8 
225x8 
225x8 
225x8 

Lesson learned never do back to back ME days as I had nothing in me at all today

Hammer Curls
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 1, 2015)

DE Lower 

Lots of glute activation work

Need to get looked at by our chiropractor sports doc having glute and low back issues.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 2, 2015)

Light Upper

Warm Ups
Band Pull Aparts
Shoulder Horn
Dumbell Press
Dumbbell Lat Pullovers

Working Sets

Incline Dumbbell Press
70'sx12 
70'sx12
70'sx12

Cable Lat Pulldowns 
95x20
95x20
95x15

Standing Cable Tricep Pullovers 
4 sets

Dumbell Shoulder Side Raises
25'sx15
25'sx15
25'sx15

Facepulls 
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 3, 2015)

Training set back for a few weeks or less I hope.

I have to get a knot worked out of my ass to stop the back pain which will take a few weeks.

Told to only go 50% intensity in training which translates to me 75% to 80%  then acessories on lower body days upper body no change.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 4, 2015)

Prehab work


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 4, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Prehab work



Damn it. Your up early. Or is it late hahaha


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 4, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Training set back for a few weeks or less I hope.
> 
> I have to get a knot worked out of my ass to stop the back pain which will take a few weeks.
> 
> Told to only go 50% intensity in training which translates to me 75% to 80%  then acessories on lower body days upper body no change.



Let your body heal, Brother. No sense in prolonging the injury. I completely understand that 'pull' once you're in the gym and you get a good sweat going and the rest of your crew is working heavy doubles & triples but let 'em know you're supposed to be taking things easy so they can help you stay in-check when you get tempted.

Hope things get back to good quickly for you.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 4, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Let your body heal, Brother. No sense in prolonging the injury. I completely understand that 'pull' once you're in the gym and you get a good sweat going and the rest of your crew is working heavy doubles & triples but let 'em know you're supposed to be taking things easy so they can help you stay in-check when you get tempted.
> 
> Hope things get back to good quickly for you.



Looking to pull tonight for 5's.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 4, 2015)

Good luck. Injuries suck. Give yourself time to heal and rehab properly.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 4, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Good luck. Injuries suck. Give yourself time to heal and rehab properly.



I'm not injured I have a knot in my right ass that needs rubbing out and will take sometime to get right, damn all that totally sounds homo :32 (16):.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 4, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> I'm not injured I have a knot in my right ass that needs rubbing out and will take sometime to get right, damn all that totally sounds homo :32 (16):.



Extremely homo. If you're not injured, quit being a pussy and get back to work :32 (16):


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 5, 2015)

ME Lower 

Warm Ups
Sled
Reverse Hyper (Light)
Dumbell Squats 

Working Sets

Marcus Wild called me on wanting to go over 50% as suggest by Dr Ho

Deadlift bullshit crossfit
225x10
50%
275x10
275x10
275x10

Good thing he called him on it because even crossfit barks

Reverse Hyper
210x10
260x10
260x10
260x10

Spud Abs 
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 6, 2015)

Prehab, sled and Inversion Table


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 7, 2015)

ME Upper

Warm Ups
Band Pull Aparts
Shoulder Horn
Dumbell Press
Dumbbell Lat Pullovers

Working Sets

Bench
305x1
90%
325x1
325x1
325x1
325x1

Barbell Rows 
275x5
285x8 miss counted 
295x5
295x5

Skull Crushers 
115x12
135x8 
135x8 
135x8


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 8, 2015)

DE Lower 

Warm Ups 
Sled
Reverse Hyper (Light)
Dumbell Squats 

Working Sets

Speed Squats 50% SSB off 15.5" Box in loose briefs
270x2 
270x2
270x2 
270x2
270x2 
270x2
270x2 
270x2

Speed Pulls 50% and Stiff Legged
One for speed 8 Stiff
275x1x8
275x1x8
275x1x8
275x1x8

Learning Sumo
275x3 off 2 mats
275x3 off 2 mats
275x3 off 2 mats
275x3 off 2 mats 
275x3 off 2 mats


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 9, 2015)

DE Upper

Warm Ups
Band Pull Aparts
Shoulder Horn
Dumbell Press
Dumbbell Lat Pullovers

Working Sets

Speed Bench
Close Grip 140x3 plus 65lb in chains
Close Grip 140x3 plus 65lb in chains
Close Grip 140x3 plus 65lb in chains
Medium Grip 170x3 plus 65lb in chains
Medium Grip 170x3 plus 65lb in chains
Medium Grip 170x3 plus 65lb in chains
Comp Grip 170x3 plus 65lb in chains
Comp Grip 170x3 plus 65lb in chains
Comp Grip 170x3 plus 65lb in chains

Slingshot Close Grip Floor Press
225x15 
225x15 
225x15

Cable Lat Pulldowns Butterfly Handle
90x20
115x15
115x15

Dumbell Shoulder Press
60'sx12
60'sx12
60'sx12


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 9, 2015)

Does the sling shot work well on floor press's ?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 10, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Does the sling shot work well on floor press's ?



Very well but not sure without a hand off, works good off boards also.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 10, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Very well but not sure without a hand off, works good off boards also.



Thanks man. I have to do a 1rm this week and I think I'll try an overload with it afterwards.


----------



## Milo (Aug 10, 2015)

Which Slingshot do you use SFG? And do you recommend to use it if someone's new to powerlifting?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 10, 2015)

Milo said:


> Which Slingshot do you use SFG? And do you recommend to use it if someone's new to powerlifting?



Start with the Red one work up to the yellow then black.

I just started using one again I use the yellow, been 3 years since I used one.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 10, 2015)

I used to break a lot of windows with a slingshot when I was little.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 12, 2015)

ME Lower 

Warm Ups
Reverse Hyper (Light)
Dumbell Squats 
Hip Circle 

Working Sets

Still only allowed to go 50%

SSB Squats
240x8
250x8 
260x8

Stiff Legged Deadlifts 
275x10
275x10 
275x10

Reverse Hyper
260x8
260x8
260x8


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 14, 2015)

ME Upper

Warm Ups
Band Pull Aparts
Shoulder Horn
Dumbell Press
Dumbbell Lat Pullovers

Working Sets

Bench
315x1
92.5%
335x1
335x1
335x1
335x1
335x1

Dumbbell  Rows 
100'sx10
100'sx10 
100'sx10

Swiss Bar Bench (Tri's)
175x8
175x8 
175x8 

Nothing left in me today


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 15, 2015)

DE Lower 

Warm Ups 
Abs
Reverse Hyper (Light)
Dumbell Squats 

Working Sets

Speed Squats 50% Bow Bar off 15" Box 
235x2 
235x2
235x2 
235x2
235x2 
235x2
235x2 
235x2

Stiff Legged Deficit Deadlifts On 2 Mats
275x8
275x8
275x8

Learning Sumo
275x3 off 1 mats
275x3 off 1 mats
275x3 off 1 mats
275x3 off 1 mats 
275x3 off 1 mats


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 18, 2015)

Took Sunday off to rest the body as recovery from training and treatments get rough.

Today was prehab

Tuesday should be sled work only


----------



## Milo (Aug 19, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> DE Upper
> 
> Warm Ups
> Band Pull Aparts
> ...



When you speed bench, does this mean you're pumping out reps as fast as you can, or just during it during a portion of the lift? And is it the exact same form as a normal rep?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 20, 2015)

Milo said:


> When you speed bench, does this mean you're pumping out reps as fast as you can, or just during it during a portion of the lift? And is it the exact same form as a normal rep?


Exploding off the chest fast.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 21, 2015)

ME Upper

Warm Ups
Band Pull Aparts
Shoulder Horn
Dumbell Press
Dumbbell Lat Pullovers

Working Sets

Been Strickland working on technical shit with Bench and it's really paying off now but not time  to change things up yet and let the technical part become 2nd nature. 

Bench
90%
315x1
315x1
315x1
315x1
92.5%
335x1

Close Grip Cambered Bench Bar
195x8
195x8
205x8 
205x8 

Cambered Bench Bar Rows
215x8  (Ego check)
175x8
175x8
175x8


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 21, 2015)

What u been changing up sf? 

I'm trying to get.more of an arch on bench and tried it today and feel pretty damn good.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 21, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> What u been changing up sf?
> 
> I'm trying to get.more of an arch on bench and tried it today and feel pretty damn good.



I been shouldering the bar off the rack and out making my decent pathetic to say the least.

Working on taking and getting the bar out to and with my lats, tonight was the fastest smoothest decent I have even had.

Thing is I only have issues at 90% and above when it starts getting heavy so none of the light weight work was helping I had to and still have to work on it at a challenging weight but not 100%.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 21, 2015)

That's good to hear man. How's that new teammate from St been? Helping out alot?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 21, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> That's good to hear man. How's that new teammate from St been? Helping out alot?



Yeah he is very helpful.

People think they know the sport very well with just 2 to 4 years or less under their belt but when a true professional is asked how long it took them to just understand the sport just for themselves not others just themselves it's always 10 to 13 years.

So most of us have to work with what and who we got for the most part and some are lucky enough to know big name coaches and lifters to get what we can when we can off them.

This guy has been at it longer then all my teammates but 1 so he is a great addition.

One of the things that have excelled Mark Bell and Jesse Burdick is who they mentor off, people like Ed Coan. 

This guys would have people of the well known stay weeks to months at a time and this guy has been exposed to all of them.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 22, 2015)

DE Lower 

Warm Ups
sled
Abs
Hyper
Dumbbell Squats 
Hip Circle 

Working Sets

Speed Squats 55% Bully Camber Bar off 15.5" Box Loose Briefs
300x3 plus 90lbs in chain
300x3 plus 90lbs in chain
300x3 plus 90lbs in chain
300x3 plus 90lbs in chain
300x3 plus 90lbs in chain
300x3 plus 90lbs in chain
300x3 plus 90lbs in chain
300x3 plus 90lbs in chain

Learning Sumo
275x3
275x3
275x3
275x3
275x3
Graduated!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 24, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Warm Ups
Sled
Band Pull Aparts
Shoulder Horn
Dumbell Press
Dumbbell Lat Pullovers

Working Sets

Incline Dumbbell Bench
80'sx12
80'sx12
80'sx12
Not only got stronger in weight but with more reps also

Exterme Close Grip Floor Press 
135x15 plus 50lbs in chain
155x15 plus 50lbs in chain
165x13 plus 50lbs in chain (bitched up on this set and stopped at 13)

Light T-Bar Rows
2 sets of 20

Dumbbell Shoulder Side Raises 
2 sets of 15


Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
2 sets of 15
I felt these is a way that was great  but also told me to do them much more often


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 26, 2015)

ME Lower 

Warm Ups
Sled
abs
Hyper
Dumbbell Squats 
Hip Circle 

Working Sets

Allowed to go 75% today

Deadlift 
Conventional 
405x6
405x6
405x6
Sumo (don't know max so not sure on true % and don't give a shit)
315x5
315x5

GHR
8 plus 25 in chain
8 plus 25 in chain


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2015)

ME Upper

Warm Ups
Band Pull Aparts
Shoulder Horn
Dumbbell Press
Dumbbell Lat Pullovers

Working Sets

Bench
275x1 plus 55 in chain
295x1 plus 55 in chain
315x1 plus 55 in chain
315x1 plus 55 in chain

Bench Pauses
255x3 plus 55 in chain
255x3 plus 55 in chain

Cambered Bench Bar Rows
175x8
185x8
195x8
195x8 
145x15 
145x15
145x15


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 29, 2015)

DE Lower 

Warm Ups
sled
Hyper
Dumbbell Squats 

Working Sets

Speed Squats Bully Camber Bar off 15.5" Box Loose Briefs
300x3 plus 80lbs in chain
300x3 plus 80lbs in chain
10lb jump
310x3 plus 80lbs in chain 
310x3 plus 80lbs in chain
310x3 plus 80lbs in chain 
10lb jump
320x3 plus 80lbs in chain
320x3 plus 80lbs in chain 
320x3 plus 80lbs in chain

Speed Pulls
365x1
385x1
385x1
385x1

Sumo ****s
305x6 
295x8 

We're done, surprised I got what I did in seeming ME Upper was last night.


----------



## StoliFTW (Aug 30, 2015)

Do you keep your chains @ the gym? Bought a set and they're a bitch to carry. Broke my duffle bag shoulder strap.   On that note need a new duffle bag..


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 30, 2015)

StoliFTW said:


> Do you keep your chains @ the gym? Bought a set and they're a bitch to carry. Broke my duffle bag shoulder strap.   On that note need a new duffle bag..



Yeah, we have a private gym.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 30, 2015)

StoliFTW said:


> Do you keep your chains @ the gym? Bought a set and they're a bitch to carry. Broke my duffle bag shoulder strap.   On that note need a new duffle bag..



Get a cooler with wheels and put your chains in them. Wheel them into the gym.


----------



## StoliFTW (Aug 30, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Get a cooler with wheels and put your chains in them. Wheel them into the gym.



True. I'd be the cool kid with a cooler!


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Yeah, we have a private gym.



Lucky. I get bitched at for even taking a gym bag onto the floor. Also got an ear full on how "the chalk corrodes the bars!!!!"


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 30, 2015)

Milo said:


> Lucky. I get bitched at for even taking a gym bag onto the floor. Also got an ear full on how "the chalk corrodes the bars!!!!"



Tell them the sweat off people's hands corrodes the bar a lot more then chalk and if anything, chalk protects the bars.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 30, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Tell them the sweat off people's hands corrodes the bar a lot more then chalk and if anything, chalk protects the bars.


Also it's a safety issue. When a bar smashes me in the face or falls off my back because no chalk allowed I will come for the gym owner...


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 30, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Also it's a safety issue. When a bar smashes me in the face or falls off my back because no chalk allowed I will come for the gym owner...



I'm  allowed to use all the chalk I want at my gym.


----------



## Milo (Aug 30, 2015)

All good points. We'll see how they turn out hah.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 31, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Warm Ups
Band Pull Aparts
Rotator Cuff Stuff
Dumbbell Press
Dumbbell Lat Pullovers

Working Sets

Incline Dumbbell Bench
70'sx12
85'sx12
85'sx10
70'sx20 

Cambered Bench Bar Skull Crushers 
85x12 
105x12
125x8
125x8
125x8

Lots of Bench Reverse Band Lat Pulldows (working the downward movement only of the bench). 
Doing this to help me stay tighter

Dumbbell Shoulder Side Raises 
2 sets of 15

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
2 sets of 15


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 2, 2015)

ME Lower 

Warm Ups
Sled
abs
Hyper
Dumbbell Squats 

Working Sets

Allowed to go 75% today

Camber Bully Bar Squats
385x3
385x3
385x4
385x6

Suspended Zercher Squats Set Very Low (Bar and arms no harness bullshit)
225x8 
225x8 
235x8
245x8 

Reverse Hyper
3 sets heavy


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 2, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Get a cooler with wheels and put your chains in them. Wheel them into the gym.



I did that for a long time!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 2, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> I did that for a long time!



I actually took the idea from you when I got tired of dragging milk crates filled with chains in the gym.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 2, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Yeah, we have a private gym.[/QUOTEI sure miss going to the ma and pa gym I used to go to, you could bring in anything you wanted to assist in your training. Now with Golds anything and everything you want to bring is a no-no. I asked if I could bring in a tractor tire to replace the motorcycle tire (pretty fuking small anyway) that they have, or just in addition to theirs and they had a fit when I showed them a pic of me flipping it. "that's just too big".... WTF ever pussies.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 2, 2015)

stonetag said:


> SFGiants said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, we have a private gym.[/QUOTEI sure miss going to the ma and pa gym I used to go to, you could bring in anything you wanted to assist in your training. Now with Golds anything and everything you want to bring is a no-no. I asked if I could bring in a tractor tire to replace the motorcycle tire (pretty fuking small anyway) that they have, or just in addition to theirs and they had a fit when I showed them a pic of me flipping it. "that's just too big".... WTF ever pussies.
> ...


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2015)

Yep. My gym is installing even more cardio shit now so I'm looking into crossfit gyms. I hate crossfit but some of them have some good equipment and this one is where a lot of PL meets are held.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 4, 2015)

ME Upper

Warm Ups
Band Pull Aparts
Rotator Stuff
Dumbbell Press
Dumbbell Lat Pullovers

Working Sets

Bench ( Getting a lot better just need more time getting the bar out to my lats )
325x1 off  1 board
345x1 off  1 board
355x1 off  1 board
355x1 off  1 board
355x1 off  1 board
355x1 off  1 board
355x1 off  1 board

Dumbbell Rows 
110x10
115x8
115x8
115x8

Extreme Close Grip Floor Press 
225x10 plus 40 in chain
245x8plus 40 in chain
245x7 missed 8 at the top plus 40 in chain


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 4, 2015)

Getting strong, SFG. Keep at it.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 5, 2015)

DE Lower 

Warm Ups
sled
Hyper
Dumbell Squats 

Working Sets

Speed Squats Bully Camber Bar off 15.5" Box Loose Briefs
300x3 plus 75lbs in chain
300x3 plus 75lbs in chain
20lb jump 
320x3 plus 75lbs in chain 
320x3 plus 75lbs in chain
320x3 plus 75lbs in chain 
320x3 plus 75lbs in chain

Stiff Legged Deadlifts 
315x10
Add 50
365x8 
Add 20
385x6

Band Pull Through
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 7, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Keeping it light tonight

Warm Ups
Band Pull Aparts
Rotator Cuff Stuff
Dumbbell Press
Dumbbell Lat Pullovers

Working Sets

Incline Bench
135x15
185x12
185x12
185x12

T-Bar Rows
140x25 
175x20 
195x20 
195x20

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 12, 2015)

DE Lower 

Warm Ups
sled
Hyper
Abs
Dumbbell Squats 

Working Sets

Raw Speed Squats Bow Bar off 15.5" 
285x3
285x3
10lb jump 
295x3
295x3 
10lb jump 
305x3
305x3

Speed Pulls
365x1 
365x1 
365x1 
365x1 
365x1 
365x1 

Got abs in as warm up

Great start getting head right, pretty much calling this past week a deload week.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 13, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Warm Ups
Band Pull Aparts
Rotator Cuff Stuff
Dumbbell Press
Dumbbell Lat Pullovers

Working Sets

Incline Bench
135x8
185x8
205x8
205x8
155x12

Dumbbell Side Delts
3 sets

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3 sets 

That ends deloadish week!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 16, 2015)

ME Lower 

Warm Ups
Sled
abs
Hyper
Dumbbell Squats 
Hip Circle 

Working Sets

Deadlift 85%
455x2 
455x2 
455x2
455x2
455x2
455x2 
455x2

Sumo Pulls
315x5
365x3 
385x3
385x3
405x2 

Sumo is work in progress


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 18, 2015)

ME Upper

Warm Ups
Band Pull Aparts
Rotator Stuff
Dumbbell Press
Dumbbell Lat Pullovers

Working Sets

Bench 
275x1 plus 65 in chain
305x1 plus 65 in chain
315x1 plus 65 in chain
325 miss plus 65 in chain

Extreme Close Grip 3 board 
275x5 plus 65 in chain
275x5 plus 65 in chain
275x5 plus 65 in chain

Dumbbell Rows
110x8
110x8
110x8
110x8


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 18, 2015)

U working that 3-board close grip for tris, yea?


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 19, 2015)

DE Lower 

Warm Ups
sled
Hyper 
Dumbbell Squats 

Working Sets

Raw Pause Squats 53% weight 17% Contrast 
265x3 plus 85 in chain
265x3 plus 85 in chain
265x3 plus 85 in chain 
265x3 plus 85 in chain
265x3 plus 85 in chain 
265x3 plus 85 in chain 

Speed Pulls vs Doubled Light Bands
315x1 
315x1 
315x1 
315x1 
315x1 
315x1 

Stiff Legged Deadlifts vs Doubled  Light Bands
315x5
315x5


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 20, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Warm Ups
Band Pull Aparts
Rotator Cuff Stuff
Dumbbell Press
Dumbbell Lat Pullovers

Working Sets

Incline Bench
135x8
185x8
205x8
225x8
185x8 

Seated Barbell Overhead Lockouts
135x8 
135x8 
185x8 
185x8
155x8 

T-Bar Rows 
140x25 
140x25 
140x20 

Dumbbell Rear Delts
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 23, 2015)

ME Lower 

Warm Ups
Sled
abs
Hyper
Dumbbell Squats 

Working Sets

Squat Bully Camber Bar Loose Briefs
430x1 plus 80 in chain
460x1 plus 80 in chain
470x1 plus 80 in chain

Sumo Pulls
405x3 
405x2 
315x5
315x5
365x3 

Sumo's and I are not getting along  to well yet.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 25, 2015)

ME Upper

Warm Ups
Band Pull Aparts
Rotator Stuff

Working Sets

Bench 
315x2 85%
325x2 90%
335x2 93%

Extreme Close Grip 3 board 
315x5
315x5
315x5
315x5

Dumbbell Rows
115x10
115x10
115x10


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 26, 2015)

DE Lower

SSB Speed Squats 15" Box Loose Briefs 
265x3 plus 105 in chain
265x3 plus 105 in chain
315x3 plus 105 in chain 
315x3 plus 105 in chain
315x3 plus 105 in chain 
315x3 plus 105 in chain 

Stiff Legged Deadlifts 
275x5 plus 35 in chain
275x5 plus 35 in chain
275x5 plus 60 in chain
275x5 plus 60 in chain
275x5 plus 60 in chain

Standing Cable Abs
4 sets

Reverse Hyper 
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 26, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> U working that 3-board close grip for tris, yea?



Yes!,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 27, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Incline Bench
185x8
225x8
225x8
225x8

Close Grip Floor Press vs Quadded  Micro Mini's 
185x8 
185x8
185x8
185x8

T-Bar Rows 
175x12
175x12
175x12

Dumbbell Rear Delts
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 30, 2015)

ME Lower 

Yoke Bar Squats
330x1 plus 110 in chain
380x1 plus 110 in chain
400x1 plus 110 in chain
420x got smashed plus 110 in chain

Sumo Pulls (very bad at these but gotta keep trying)
315x5
315x5
315x5
315x5

Stiffleggeds Deadlifts 
365x5 
365x5 
365x5


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 30, 2015)

Some bloody heavy SLDLs, Mate.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 2, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench 
295x1 plus 50 in chain
315x1 plus 50 in chain
325x1 plus 50 in chain

Close Grip Floor Press
225x8 plus 40 in chain
225x8 plus 40 in chain
225x8 plus 40 in chain

T-Bar Rows
280x6
280x6
280x6

Band Facepulls 
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 3, 2015)

DE Lower

Pause Squats Loose Briefs 
270x3 plus 110 in chain
270x3 plus 110 in chain
270x3 plus 110 in chain 
270x3 plus 110 in chain
270x3 plus 110 in chain 

Got shut down with extremely ****ed up back pumps, spent the rest of the time unlocking my back

Shit happens


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 5, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Incline Bench
135x8 
185x8
205x8
Working Sets 
225x6
225x6
225x6
225x6

Extreme Close Grip Floor Press Swiss Bar
175x10 
185x10 
195x10 

High Cable Rows with Butterfly Handle 
90x15
135x10 
135x10 
135x10 

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 7, 2015)

ME Lower 

Deadlift
455x2
495x2
515x2 20lb PR
Blew my wad but stronger

Straight Bar Zercher Squats Set Low
275x5 
275x5 
275x5

Stiffleggeds Deadlifts 3.5" Deficit 
275x8
275x8 
275x8

Standing Cable Abs
3 sets


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice PR on deads! Anytime you're working over the 500Lb watermark you're having a good workout IMO.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 9, 2015)

ME Upper

Close Grip Floor Press 
315x1 
335x1
355x1 
245x10 
255x10

T-Bar Rows
245x8
245x8
246x8

Tricep Cable Pulldowns Butterfly Handle 
3 set of 15

Band Facepulls 
3 sets

Dumbbell Rear Delts 
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 10, 2015)

DE Lower
SSB Speed Squats 15.5" Box Loose Briefs 
240x3 plus 75 in chain
290x3 plus 75 in chain
290x3 plus 75 in chain 
310x3 plus 75 in chain
310x3 plus 75 in chain 
340x3 plus 75 in chain 

Speed Pulls vs Doubled Light Bands
225x1 
275x1
275x1
275x1
275x1

Stiffleggeds Deadlifts vs Doubled Light Bands Paused At The Bottom 
225x8
225x8 
225x8 

Standing Cable Abs Butterfly Handle 
3 sets


----------



## stonetag (Oct 10, 2015)

Dedicated son of a gun you are brother.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 11, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Dumbbell  Bench
55'sx12
70'sx12
80'sx12
85'sx10

High Rep Cable Tricep Pulldowns Butterfly Handle 
3 set

High Rep Cable Lat Pulldowns  Butterfly Handle 
3 sets
Long Bar
2 sets

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3 sets 

High Rep Band Tricep Pulldowns 
3 sets

Dumbbell Hammer Rows 
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 14, 2015)

ME Lower 

Deload

Sled

GHR
4 sets

Reverse Hyper 
4 sets

Kettle Bell Squats 
4 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2015)

ME Upper

Deload 

V-Handle High Cable Rows 
135x12 
135x12 
135x12 
135x12 
160x8 
160x8 
160x8 

Tricep Cable Pulldowns V-Handle 
70x12
70x12
70x12
70x12
95x8
95x8
95x8

Band Facepulls 
3 sets of 12

Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3 sets 8

Dumbbell Hammer Curls 
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2015)

DE Lower

Bully Camber Bar Paused Squats
245x3 plus 75 in chain
265x3 plus 75 in chain
295x3 plus 75 in chain
305x3 plus 75 in chain
305x3 plus 75 in chain
305x3 plus 75 in chain

Speed Pulls
315x3 plus 50 in chain
315x3 plus 50 in chain
315x3 plus 50 in chain
315x3 plus 50 in chain
335x3 plus 50 in chain
365x3 plus 50 in chain

Suspended Bully Camber Bar GM's
245x8
245x8
245x8


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 18, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Dumbbell  Bench
55'sx12
85'sx10
85'sx10
85'sx10

Swiss Bar Close Grip Floor Press 
125x12 plus 50lbs in chains 
145x10 plus 50lbs in chains 
155x10 plus 50lbs in chains 

Cable Lat Pulldowns 
140x10 
140x10 
140x10 

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3 sets

Dumbbell Hammer Rows 
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 21, 2015)

ME Lower 

Bow Bar Squats vs Light Band
415x1
415x1
415x1

Stiffleggeds Deadlifts 
315x5
315x5
315x5
315x5

GM'S
195x15
205x15


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 23, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench
315x1
345x1
365x1 

3 Board Close Grip
315x5 
315x5
325x5
325x5

T - Bar Rows
245x15 
210x12
210x12

Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 24, 2015)

DE Lower

Bow Bar Speed Squats Loose Briefs 15" Box 10% Contrast 
325x3 plus 55 in chain
325x3 plus 55 in chain
325x3 plus 55 in chain 
345x3 plus 55 in chain
365x3 plus 55 in chain 
375x3 plus 55 in chain 

Low Suspended Zercher Squats With Arms
225x5 plus 45 in chain 
245x5 plus 45 in chain
245x5 plus 45 in chain
245x5 plus 45 in chain

Average Band GM's 
12
12
12


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 25, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Standing Overhead Shoulder Lockouts Scraped Against The Rack
135x12 
185x8 
205x6 
185x8 
155x12

Extreme Close Grip Floor Press 
185x15
185x15
185x15

Cable Lat Pulldowns With Butterfly Handle 
125x15
125x15
125x15

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3 sets

Dumbbell Hammer Rows 
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 28, 2015)

ME Lower 

SSB 15" Box Squats In Loose Briefs 
495x1
530x1
560x1

Suspended SSB GM's
310x5
310x5
330x5 
350x5

GHR
12
12
12


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice progress SFG. You're getting strong as hell dude.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 30, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench vs Doubled Mini's Off 2 Board
275x1
295x1
315x1 

3 Board Close Grip vs Doubled Mini's 
225x5 
245x5
255x5
255x5

Standing Dumbbell Shoulder Press 
40'sx12
45'sx12
45'sx12

T - Bar Rows
210x12
210x12
175x20


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 31, 2015)

DE Lower

SSB Squat Pauses
265x3 plus 95lbs in chain
265x3 plus 95lbs in chain
265x3 plus 95lbs in chain
265x3 plus 95lbs in chain
265x3 plus 95lbs in chain
Add 30lbs
295x3 plus 95lbs in chain

Speed Pulls vs Doubled Light Band 
275x3 
275x3
275x3 
275x3
275x3 
Add 20bls
295x3

Average Band GM's 
15
15
15


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 1, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Seated Overhead Shoulder Lockouts Scraped Against The Rack
135x12
135x12
135x12
135x12

Extreme Close Grip Floor Press 
135x15
155x15
165x15
165x15

Cable Lat Pulldowns With Long Bar
90x20
90x20
90x20

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3 sets

Dumbbell Hammer Rows 
2 sets

Didn't have my best strength today but it's no excuse not to get my shit in.


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 1, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Sunday Upper
> 
> Seated Overhead Shoulder Lockouts Scraped Against The Rack
> 135x12
> ...



Doesn't extreme close-grip pressing kill your wrists? How close are your hands?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 1, 2015)

No, my tris are strong enough to handle it and I don't ever touch the smooth part of the bar.


----------



## Assassin32 (Nov 1, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> No, my tris are strong enough to handle it and I don't ever touch the smooth part of the bar.



Gotcha. When you said extreme close-up, I thought maybe you had your hands real close together.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 1, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Gotcha. When you said extreme close-up, I thought maybe you had your hands real close together.



That will destroy wrists, thumbs right on the outside is as close as one should get IMO.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 4, 2015)

ME Lower 

Deadlift with 1.5" Deficit 
485x1
505x1
515x1

Stiffleggeds Deadlifts 
365x5 
365x5 
375x5 
385x5

Sumo Pulls
245x12 
245x12 

Spud Abs
3 set


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 6, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench 
285x1 plus 60lb in chain
305x1 plus 60lb in chain
325x1 plus 60lb in chain

Steep Incline Bench 
185x8
205x8
205x6
205x6

Swiss Bar Floor Press
215x8
215x8
215x8

T - Bar Rows
140x10
165x10
175x10
205x10 should have went lighter


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 11, 2015)

ME Lower 

Deload

Sled
4 plates 1 trip
6 plated 1 trip
8 plates 1.5 trips

GHR
12
12
12

Spud Abs
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 13, 2015)

ME Upper

Deload

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Cable Lat Pulldowns High Rep V Handle 
3 sets 

Cable Tri Pulldowns High Rep V Handle 
3 sets

Dumbbell Shoulder Side Laterals 
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 14, 2015)

DE Lower

SSB Speed Squat Loose  Briefs 15" Box
350x3 plus 110bs in chain
350x3 plus 110bs in chain
350x3 plus 110bs in chain
350x3 plus 110bs in chain
350x3 plus 110bs in chain
350x3 plus 110bs in chain

1.5" Deficit Deadlifts 
405x4 
375x5
375x5
375x5

Cable Abs
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 15, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Incline Bench 
185x6
225x6 
235x6
245x5 

Extreme Close Grip Floor Press 
185x12 plus 40lb in chain
185x12 plus 40lb in chain
185x12 plus 40lb in chain

Bent Over Rows With Camber Bench Bar 
125x15
145x12
155x12

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 18, 2015)

ME Lower 

Squat
415x2
445x2
465x2
485x2 2nd high

Zercher Squats Set Low With Arms 
225x5 
245x5 
265x5
275x5
285x5

Reverse Hyper 
2 sets

Back locked up during warns up which set me back 30 minutes, costing me energy and strenght.

We will fix this back shit thanks through professional and especially teammates.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 20, 2015)

ME Upper

Tendinitis Flare Up No Pressing

Camber Bench Bar Rows 
125x10
175x10
175x10
175x10
175x10

Cable Lat Pulldowns V Handle 
115x10
130x10
150x10 
150x10

Cable Tri Pulldowns With Rope
90x8
90x8
90x8
90x8

Dumbbell Shoulder Side Laterals 
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 21, 2015)

DE Lower

Camber Bar Speed Squat Raw 15" Box
295x3 plus 90bs in chain
295x3 plus 90bs in chain
295x3 plus 90bs in chain
295x3 plus 90bs in chain
295x3 plus 90bs in chain
295x3 plus 90bs in chain

Speed Pulls
275x3 plus double light bands
275x3 plus double light bands
295x3 plus double light bands
295x3 plus double light bands
295x3 plus double light bands
295x3 plus double light bands

Reverse Hyper 
210x15
210x15


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 22, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Tendinitis Flare Up No Pressing 

Rows With Camber Bench Bar 
125x15
125x15
125x15
125x15

Long Handle Cable Rows
80x20
115x15
115x15
115x15

Butterfly Handle Tricep Pulldowns 
65x15
65x15
65x15
65x15

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 25, 2015)

ME Lower 

Squat SSB In Loose Briefs 15" Box 
440x2 plus 90lbs in chain
440x2 plus 90lbs in chain
440x2 plus 90lbs in chain
460x2 plus 90lbs in chain
480x2 plus 90lbs in chain

Suspended GM's SSB
260x5 
280x5
300x5
320x5

Reverse Hyper 
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 26, 2015)

ME Upper

Tendinitis Flare Up No Pressing

Camber Bench Bar Rows 
125x8
175x8
175x8
175x8
175x8

Cable Lat Pulldowns V Handle 
135x10
150x10 
150x10

Cable Tri Pulldowns
90x8
90x8
90x8
90x8

Dumbbell Shoulder Side Laterals 
3 sets

Dumbbell Hammer Curls 
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 28, 2015)

DE Lower

Camber Bar Speed Squat  Loose Briefs 15" Box
295x3 plus 115bs in chain
295x3 plus 115bs in chain
295x3 plus 115bs in chain
295x3 plus 115bs in chain
295x3 plus 115bs in chain
295x3 plus 115bs in chain

Suspended Zercher Squats With Arms 
275x5 
275x5 
285x5 
295x5

Reverse Hyper 
210x15
210x15


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 30, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Incline Bench
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8

Exterme Close Grip Floor Press 
185x10 
185x10 
185x10

T Bar Rows 
175x10
175x10
175x10

Butterfly Handle Tricep Pulldowns 
80x12
80x12
80x12

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3 sets


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 30, 2015)

Man your getting strong as fuk. 480 and 90 in chains to a low box. Fuk yea!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 2, 2015)

ME Lower 

Deadlift   
495x1 plus 50lbs in chains
515x1 plus 50lbs in chains
525x1 plus 50lbs in chains

Sumo
225x5 plus 50lbs in chains
275x5 plus 50lbs in chains
305x5 plus 50lbs in chains
315x5 plus 50lbs in chains
325x5 plus 50lbs in chains

Reverse Hyper 
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 4, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench
255x2 plus 60lb in chain 
275x2 plus 60lb in chain 
295x2 plus 60lb in chain 
315x2 plus 60lb in chain 
325x1 plus 60lb in chain 

Extreme Close Grip 3 Board Bench
245x5 plus 60lb in chain 
245x5 plus 60lb in chain  
245x5 plus 60lb in chain  
245x5 plus 60lb in chain 

Seater Dumbbell Press 
60x15
60x15
60x15

Dumbbell Shoulder Side Laterals 
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 5, 2015)

DE Lower

Camber Bar Speed Squat Loose Briefs 15" Box
245x2 plus 90bs in chain
Add Briefs 
295x2 plus 90bs in chain
295x2 plus 90bs in chain
295x2 plus 90bs in chain
295x2 plus 90bs in chain
315x2 plus 90bs in chain
315x2 plus 90bs in chain
315x2 plus 90bs in chain
335x2 plus 90bs in chain
335x2 plus 90bs in chain

Speed Pulls 
315x3 plus 110bs in chain
315x3 plus 110bs in chain
315x3 plus 110bs in chain
305x3 plus 110bs in chain
305x3 plus 110bs in chain
305x3 plus 110bs in chain

Reverse Hyper 
2 sets


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 5, 2015)

SFG, you are rockin and rollin! You got any meets coming up this winter or spring?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 5, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> SFG, you are rockin and rollin! You got any meets coming up this winter or spring?



March........


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 6, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Incline Bench
225x6
245x6
245x5 
225x5

T Bar Rows 
175x12
185x12
185x12
185x12 

Butterfly Handle Tricep Pulldowns 
70x20
70x20
70x20

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3 sets

Hammer Curls 
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 9, 2015)

Deload Lower

Heavy Sled


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 11, 2015)

ME Upper

Deload 

Camber Bench Bar Skull Crushers 
105x12
105x12
105x12

T-Bar Rows 
150x15 
150x15 
150x15 

Pull Ups
5
5
5

Band Facepulls 
3 sets


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 12, 2015)

Are those pull ups 5 reps each set? Looks like my pull up rep range lol


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 12, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Are those pull ups 5 reps each set? Looks like my pull up rep range lol



Yeah, they are hard at 260lbs body weight.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 12, 2015)

Hell. They're hard enough at 240. 

Nice work.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 12, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> Yeah, they are hard at 260lbs body weight.



Exactly! 180 pound dude reps out 15 like nothin then i get up and barely get 5 lol


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 12, 2015)

DE Lower

SSB Speed Squats Loose Briefs 15" Box
290x2 vs Light Band and 45bs in chain
290x2 vs Light Band and 45bs in chain
290x2 vs Light Band and 45bs in chain
290x2 vs Light Band and 45bs in chain
290x2 vs Light Band and 45bs in chain
290x2 vs Light Band and 45bs in chain
290x2 vs Light Band and 45bs in chain
290x2 vs Light Band and 45bs in chain
290x2 vs Light Band and 45bs in chain
290x2 vs Light Band and 45bs in chain
290x2 vs Light Band and 45bs in chain
310x2 vs Light Band and 45bs in chain

1.5" Deficit Pulls Paused At Bottom
275x7 6 paused 
295x7 6 paused 
295x7 6 paused 
295x7 6 paused 

Reverse Hyper 
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 13, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Incline Bench
205x8
215x8
225x8 

Bench Camber Bar Skull Crushers 
125x8
125x8 
125x8

Butterfly Handle Lat Pulldowns 
140x12
140x12
140x10

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3 sets


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 15, 2015)

Ive read every single post in this thread and I have yet to see any penile pushups or cagal crunches...do you not work out your core or what?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 16, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ive read every single post in this thread and I have yet to see any penile pushups or cagal crunches...do you not work out your core or what?



I do abs and lower back stretches on the off days my prehab days


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 16, 2015)

ME Lower 

SSB Squat vs Light Band 
400x1
420x1
380x1

Sumo
315x5
325x5
335x5
345x5

Stiffleggeds Deadlifts 
315x8
315x8

Reverse Hyper 
210x12
210x12


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 19, 2015)

DE Lower

SSB Speed Squats Loose Briefs 15.5" Box
310x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
310x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
310x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
310x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
310x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
310x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
310x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
310x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
310x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
330x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in

6" Plus 1 Mat Box Pulls
365x5 
365x5
365x5 
365x5 

Reverse Hyper 
230x12
230x12
230x12


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 20, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Incline Bench
185x12 
185x12
185x10

Close Grip  Bench 
225x8
225x8
225x7

Butterfly Handle Lat Pulldowns 
135x15
145x15
145x12

Butterfly Handle Tricep Pulldowns 
65x20
75x20
75x20

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 23, 2015)

ME Lower 

Reverse  Average  Band Deadlift 
545x1
565x1
585x1

Sumo
315x5
315x5
315x5
315x5

Stiffleggeds Deadlifts 
315x10
315x10

Reverse Hyper 
230x12 
230x12


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 24, 2015)

ME Upper

Bench 95%
345x1
345x1
345x1

Extreme Close Grip Bench 78%
285x5 
285x5
285x5

T-Bar Rows 
210x15
210x15
210x15

Tricep Pulldowns 
75x15 
75x15
75x15


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 26, 2015)

DE Lower

SSB Speed Squats Loose Briefs 15.5" Box
330x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
330x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
330x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
330x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
330x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
330x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
330x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain
330x2 vs Light Band and 40bs in chain

Tries to pull just wasn't going to happen today and shut it down

Sometimes you gotta walk away and comeback another time.

Shit was just off today, we all have these days.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 27, 2015)

Sunday Upper

Speed Bench
135x3 plus 55 in chain
135x3 plus 55 in chain
135x3 plus 55 in chain
135x3 plus 55 in chain
135x3 plus 55 in chain
135x3 plus 55 in chain
135x3 plus 55 in chain
135x3 plus 55 in chain
135x3 plus 55 in chain

Incline Bench (Shoulders)
135x20
145x20
155x20

Close Grip  Bench 
135x15 plus 55 in chain
145x15 plus 55 in chain

Shoulder Dumbbell Side Raises 
15'x20
15'x20

Seated Dumbbell Rear Delts 
25'x15
25'x15


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 30, 2015)

ME Lower 

Squat
475x1
505x1
525x squished

Drop Sets
415x3
415x3

Stiffleggeds Deadlifts 2 Matt Deficit 
365x5
365x5
365x5
365x5

Had Better Days


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 6, 2016)

ME Lower 

Changing to a wide grip and lower bar
Squat 83%
415x1
415x1
415x1
415x1
415x1

Drop Sets
365x3
365x3
365x3
365x3

Stiffleggeds Deadlifts
365x6
365x6
365x6

Reverse Hyper
260x12 
260x12


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 8, 2016)

ME Upper 

Worked bench up to 305 plus 80 in chain then shut it down to relieve tendinitis and hopefully locate the issue.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 9, 2016)

DE Lower

Reverse Hyper 
190x10
190x10

SSB Squat @ 70% Walked Out
150x6
240x6
330x1
350x6
350x6
350x6

Speed Pulls @ 60%
315×3
315×3
315×3
315×3
335x3
335x3


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 10, 2016)

Sunday Upper

Close Grip Floor Press
135x20
165x20
185x15
205x12

T-Bar Rows 
175x15
175x15
175x15

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press 
45'sx25
45'sx25
45'sx25

Band Facepulls 
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 13, 2016)

ME Lower 

Reverse Hyper 
190x10

Deadlift 85% Plus Chains 
455x2 plus 70 in chain 
455x2 plus 70 in chain 
455x2 plus 70 in chain 
455x2 plus 70 in chain 
455x2 plus 70 in chain 

Drop Sets 
335x6 plus 70 in chain
345x6 plus 70 in chain
345x6 plus 70 in chain


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 13, 2016)

Do you compete geared?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 13, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Do you compete geared?



No but I did in the past.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 15, 2016)

ME Upper

Bench 92%
315x2
335x2
335x2
335x2

Swiss Bar Close Grip Bench
215x6
235x6
235x6
235x6

Barbell Rows 
185x8
205x8
225x8 
225x8 

Tricep Pulldowns 
90x12
90x12
90x12


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 16, 2016)

Saturday Lower

Reverse Hyper 
190x10

SSB Squat @ 70%
150x6
240x6
330x6
330x6
330x6

Speed Pulls
225x3 plus 70 in chain
225x3 plus 70 in chain
225x3 plus 70 in chain
225x3 plus 70 in chain
225x3 plus 70 in chain
225x3 plus 70 in chain

Reverse Hyper 
280x12
280x12

Very weak today


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 22, 2016)

Need to stay away from maxing and be more moderate as I'm now also working to get my bowling career going also.

Lower 

Reverse Hyper 
210x10
210x10

SSB Squat 
150x3 
240x2
330x2
380x2
400x2
420x2 

Suspended SSB GM'S
240x6
240x6
240x6
240x6


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 23, 2016)

Saturday Upper

Incline Bench
195x6
195x6
195x6

Close Grip Floor Press
225x6 
225x6 
225x6 

T-Bar Rows 
150x20 
150x20 

Band Facepulls 
3 sets

This seems doable with mixing up reps day depending of how I feel.

I don't wanna take a strenght hit but am facing the fact I just might have to.

Training is better then no training so that keep me possitive!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 24, 2016)

SFG, I don't know much about bowling but it seems it would be taxing on your low back. Thats what you're trying to avoid by adjusting your training, yea?


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 25, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> SFG, I don't know much about bowling but it seems it would be taxing on your low back. Thats what you're trying to avoid by adjusting your training, yea?



Taxing on legs also.

Just trying to adapt to one while not letting go of the other.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 25, 2016)

Sunday Lower Light Work

Reverse Hyper 
210x10

Bow Bar Squat
145x6
235x6 47%
255x6 50%
275x6 55%

Deadlift
275x6 50%
275x6 50%

Reverse Hyper 
330x10

I'm purposely am trying not to run myself into the ground today.

Lower work is not going to be easy until my body adapts to 2 to 3 hours on the bowling lanes 3 times a week and has it's own recovery.

Sometimes you have to pick what's most important and put your best and all into that using other stuff outside of that to make that better.

Sucks for my lifting but some lifting will better fot me while no lifting me will not be good at all.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 27, 2016)

ME Upper

Bench 
305x3 85%
315x3 87%
320x3 88%
295x6 81%

Swiss Bar Close Grip Bench
195x12 
215x12 
235x8

Barbell Rows 
195x8 
195x8 
195x8

Tricep Pulldowns 
90x15
90x15


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 29, 2016)

Lower 

Deadlift 
455x2 85%
475x2 89%
485x2 91%
435x6 81%

Suspended Zercher Squats With Arms 
225x6 
225x6
225x6 
225x6 
225x6


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 30, 2016)

Saturday Upper

Incline Bench
185x6
205x6
205x6
225x6

Close Grip Floor Press
185x10
185x10
185x10

Barbell Rows 
185x10
185x10
185x10

Dumbbell Shoulder Press
2 sets

Band Facepulls 
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 1, 2016)

Sunday Lower Light Work

Reverse Hyper 
210x10

Bow Bar Squat Walked Out 
305x4 60%
325x4 64%
325x4 64%
325x4 64%

Deadlift
315x6 59%
315x6 59%

Reverse Hyper 
330x10

Got to be on the lanes tomorrow can't burn my legs out but I am pretty sure once I get both figured out lower day will have more volume added.

Wasn't fun on the lanes Friday after a night of ME Deadlifts but I do have 2 more things comeback to me.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 3, 2016)

ME Upper

Bench 
315x1 87%
345x1 95%
345x1 95%
345x1 95%
285x6 78%
295x6 81%

Swiss Bar Close Grip Bench
215x8
225x8
225x8
225x8


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 3, 2016)

How was the bowling?


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 4, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> How was the bowling?



Coming along.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 5, 2016)

Lower 

Squat With Bow Bar 
415x1 82%
445x1 88%
445x1 88%
445x1 88%
445x1 88%
355x4 70%
365x4 72%
375x4 74%
355x4 70%

Suspended GM's With Bow Bar 
235x8
235x8
235x8
235x8


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 6, 2016)

Saturday Upper

Seated Suspended Overhead Press
185x8
185x8
185x8
185x8
205x8 
205x8 

Barbell Rows 
165x8
165x8
175x8
175x8
185x8 
185x8


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 10, 2016)

ME Upper

Bench 
285x2 plus 55 in chain
285x2 plus 55 in chain
285x2 plus 55 in chain
285x2 plus 55 in chain
295x2 plus 55 in chain
305x2 plus 55 in chain

Close Grip Bench
195x8 plus 55 in chain
205x8 plus 55 in chain
205x8 plus 55 in chain
205x8 plus 55 in chain
175x8 plus 55 in chain
175x7 plus 55 in chain


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 12, 2016)

Tweaked groin on the bowling lanes, yeah I know GFY!

Lower 

Squat With Bow Bar 
375x3 75%
375x3 75%
375x3 75%
385x3 77%
385x3 77%
385x3 77%

Suspended GM's With Bow Bar 
235x6
255x6
275x6


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 14, 2016)

Saturday 

Incline Bench 
185x6 
185x6 
195x6 
195x6 
200x6
200x6

Barbell Rows 
185x8
185x8 
185x8 
185x8 
205x8 
205x8 

Facepulls


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 14, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Tweaked groin on the bowling lanes, yeah I know GFY!
> 
> Lower
> 
> ...



Adductor strain? I used to get those a lot from kicking. Fawkin hurts.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 15, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Adductor strain? I used to get those a lot from kicking. Fawkin hurts.



Very mild but being careful plus bowling has my legs a lot weaker right now.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 15, 2016)

Sunday Lower Light Work

SSB Walked Out
290x4 57%
310x4 61%
320x4 64%
330x4 65%
330x4 65%
350x4 70%

The percentages are based off straight bar so for this bar they are not true and should be shown much higher but **** it the lower it looks the more I'll do.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 17, 2016)

ME Upper Deloadish

Bench 
225x8 62%
225x8 62%
225x8 62%

Butterfly Handle Cable Tricep Pulldowns
90x12 
90x12
90x12

Hammer Curls 
3 set


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 24, 2016)

ME Upper 

Floor Press
315x2 92%
315x2 92%
320x2 93%
325x2 94%

Close Grip Floor Press 
235x8 
245x8 
255x8
235x12

Butterfly Handle Cable Tricep Pulldowns
90x20
90x15
90x15

Hammer Curls 
3 set


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2016)

Lower 

Deadlift 
485x1 91%
505x1 95%
505x1 95%
465x3 87%
425x5 79%

Suspended GM's 
240x6
250x6
260x6 
270x6

Reverse Hyper 
280x10 
320x10


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 28, 2016)

Saturday 

Seated Chain Suspended Shoulder Press Scrapping The Rack Bar Under Chin
135x8
135x8
135x8
155x8
145x8
115x12


T Bar Rows 
175x10
175x10 
175x10
175x10
140x20

Facepulls
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 29, 2016)

Sunday Lower Light Work

Kettle Bell Bulgaria Split Squats
Lots of sets weak as **** right side stronger

Kettle Squats
Lots of sets 

Prehad Stuff

For now keeping Sundays more like this getting ready for a week of work on the bowling lanes.

Take a hit in strenght so be it gain much on the lanes it shall be!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 2, 2016)

ME Upper 

Bench 
305x2 84%
315x2 92%
315x2 92%
315x2 92%
295x4 81%

Cambered Bench Bar  Close Grip
215x6
215x6 
215x6
215x6

Butterfly Handle Cable Tricep Pulldowns
105x12
115x12
115x12

Hammer Curls 
3 set


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 4, 2016)

Lower 

Suspended SSB GM's
260x3
280x3
300x3
320x3
330x3
340x3

Deadlift 
405x3 WTF 

Stopped my legs are dead

Bowling and lower work is going to ****ing suck!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 4, 2016)

Not going to do the log for now as all lifting is not going to be working towards getting stronger for powerlifting but just training for health as bowling is taking a lot out of my legs!

I'm on the lanes for 6 to 12 games a day 4 to 5 days a week.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 4, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Not going to do the log for now as all lifting is not going to be working towards getting stronger for powerlifting but just training for health as bowling is taking a lot out of my legs!
> 
> I'm on the lanes for 6 to 12 games a day 4 to 5 days a week.


Holy crap... That's a lot of bowling. I'm worn out after 3 games.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 11, 2016)

Going to start 10/20/Life next week!


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 16, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Going to start 10/20/Life next week!



Had to google that. First couple links had me thinking you were planning on robbing a bank.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 16, 2016)

Bench
235x5 
255x5
275x5
285x5
295x5

Close Grip Floor Press 
245x6 
255x6

Tricep Pulldowns
100x12
100x12
100x12

Incline Dumbbell Press 
55's×12
65'sx12
65'sx12

Hammer Curls
2 sets

Band Pulldowns
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 18, 2016)

Duffalo Bar Squats
285x5
315x5
335x5
345x5
355x5

Suspended Zercher Squats With Arms
275x6
295x6

Bulgaria Split Squats 
3 sets

Reverse Hyper 
230×12
230×12
230×10

Abs
2 sets

Bird Dogs
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 20, 2016)

Fluff Day

Dumbbell  Side Laterals 
3×15

Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3×15

Band Facepulls 
3×15

Viking Shoulder Press 
70x15
70x15
70x15
70x15

Hammer Curls
1x15
2x12


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 21, 2016)

Deadlift 
315x5
345x5
365x5
385x5
395x5

4" Block Pulls 
365x6
385x6

Barbell Rows 
175×12
175×12
175×12

Band Pullthroughs
3×15
3×15
3×15

Abs 
2 sets

Bird Dogs 
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 23, 2016)

Bench
235x4
265x4
285x4
305x4

Close Grip Floor Press 
275x6 
275x6
275x6

Tricep Pulldowns
90x12
90x12
90x12
90x12

Incline Dumbbell Press 
65's×12
65'sx12
65'sx12
65'sx12

Hammer Curls
3 sets

Band Pulldowns
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 25, 2016)

SSB Squats

290x4
340x4
360x4
380x4

Suspended Zercher Squats With Arms
285x6
285x6
285x6

Bulgaria Split Squats 
4 sets

Reverse Hyper 
190×12
190×12
190×12

Abs
3 sets

Bird Dogs
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 27, 2016)

Fluff Day

Dumbbell  Side Laterals 
3×15

Dumbbell Rear Delts 
3×15

Band Facepulls 
3×15

Viking Shoulder Press 
70x12
70x12
80x12
80x12
80x12

Hammer Curls
3x12


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 28, 2016)

Deadlift 
315x4
365x4
385x4
405x4

4" Block Pulls 
365x6
365x6
365x6

Barbell Rows 
175×12
175×12
175×12
175×12

Band Pullthroughs
4×15


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 30, 2016)

Bench Deload
195x1
195x1
195x1
195x1
195x1

Close Grip Floor Press 
275x6 
275x6

Tricep Pulldowns
90x15
90x15
90x15

Incline Dumbbell Press 
55's×15
55'sx15
55'sx15

Hammer Curls
2 sets

Band Pulldowns
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 1, 2016)

Deload 

SSB Squats
250x1
270x1
280x1
280x1

Suspended Zercher Squats With Arms
265x6
275x6

Bulgaria Split Squats
12
12
12

Reverse Hyper 
140×12
140×12
140×12

Abs
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 3, 2016)

Deload

Deadlift 
255x1
285x1
305x1
305x1
305x1

4" Block Pulls 
315x6
345x6
355x6

Barbell Rows 
155×15
155×15
155×15

Band Pullthroughs
3×15

Abs 
3 sets

Mobility


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 3, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Going to start 10/20/Life next week!



That's awesome dude. I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 3, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> That's awesome dude. I'm glad I'm not the only one.



Bowling kills my legs and Westside with the maxing all the time isn't going to work with me bowling again.

So far 10/20/Life allows me to do both!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 6, 2016)

Bench 
255x3 
285x3
315x3
335x3

Close Grip Floor Press 
255x6 
255x6
255x6
255x6

Tricep Pulldowns
90x10
110x10
110x10

Incline Dumbbell Press 
65's×10
65'sx10
65'sx10

Hammer Curls
3 sets

Band Pulldowns
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 8, 2016)

SSB Squats
340x3
380x3
400x3

Suspended Zercher Squats With Arms
255x6
255x6
265x6
265x6

Bulgaria Split Squats Plus A 7.5lbs Chain
10
10
12.5 Chain 
10
10


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 10, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 4

Deadlift 
365x3 72% of 505
405x3 80% of 505
435x3 86% of 505

4" Block Pulls 
355x6
355x6 
355x6 
355x6

Barbell Rows 
185x10
195x10
205x10

Band Pullthroughs
3×10

Abs 
3 sets

Mobility


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice session, Mate. Whats 10/20/Life?


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 12, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Nice session, Mate. Whats 10/20/Life?



Program by Brian Carroll


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 13, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 5

Bench 
245x5
265x5
285x5
295x5
305x5 Beat week 1 by 10lbs

Close Grip Floor Press 
275x4
285x4
285x4
265x4

Tricep Pulldowns
110x10
117.5x10
117.5x10
117.5x10

Incline Dumbbell Press 
65's×10
70'sx10
70'sx10
70'sx10

Hammer Curls
4 sets

Band Pulldowns
4 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 15, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 5

Duffalo Bar Squats
325x5
335x5
345x5 
355x5
365x5 beat week 1 by 10lbs

Suspended Zercher Squats With Arms
275x4
285x4
285x4
295x4


Bulgaria Split Squats Plus A 12.5lbs Chain
10
10
10
10 17.5 chain

Hyper 
4x10

Abs
4 sets

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 17, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 5

Deadlift 
355x5 
375x5
385x5 
395x5
405x5 beat week 1 by 10lbs

4" Block Pulls 
385x4
385x4
385x4
385x4

Barbell Rows 
205x10
205x10
205x10
205x10

Band Pullthroughs
4x10

Abs 
4 sets

Mobility


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice job on the deadlift program PR!


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 20, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 6 Deload

Bench
185x1
185x1
185x1
185x1
185x1

Close Grip Floor Press 
275x4
295x4

Tricep Pulldowns
90x15
90x15
90x15

Incline Dumbbell Press 
55's×15
55's×15
55's×15

Band Facepulls 
2 sets

Band Pulldowns
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 22, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 6 Deload

Camber Bar Squats
245x1
245x1
245x1 
245x1
245x1

Suspended Zercher Squats With Arms
275x4
275x4

Bulgaria Split Squats Plus A 12.5lbs Chain
15
15
15

Hyper 
3x15

Abs
2 sets

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 25, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 6 Deload

Deadlift 
275x1
295x1
305x1 
305x1
305x1

4" Block Pulls 
405x4
415x4

Barbell Rows 
185x15
195x15
195x15

Band Pullthroughs
3x15

Abs 
2 sets

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 27, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 7 

Bench
275x4
295x4
315x4 beat week 2 by 10lbs and not a top set so let's add nickles
325x4 beat week 2 by 20lbs

Close Grip Floor Press 
295x4
305x4
305x4
305x4

Tricep Pulldowns
110x10
110x10
110x10

Incline Dumbbell Press 
70's×10
70's×10
70's×10

Band Facepulls 
3 sets

Band Pulldowns
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 29, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 7

SSB Squats
330x4
360x4
380x4
390x4 beat week 2 by 10lbs (could have gone dimes instead o d nickles but feeling shit legs today and nickles still beat week 2  with room in the tank)

Suspended Zercher Squats With Arms
275x4
275x4
275x4
275x4

Bulgaria Split Squats Plus A 20lbs Chain
10
10
10

Reverse Hyper 
3x10

Abs
2 sets

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (May 2, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 7

Deadlift 
365x4 
395x4
415x4 beat week 2 by 10lbs
435x4 beat week 2 by 30lbs

Getting my legs back!

4" Block Pulls 
405x4
405x4
405x4 
405x4

Barbell Rows 
225x10
225x10
225x10

Band Pullthroughs
3x10

Abs 
3 sets

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (May 4, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 8

Bench
135
195
235
285x3
325x3
345x3 beat week 4 by 10lbs

Close Grip Floor Press 
285x4
295x4
305x4
285x4

Tricep Pulldowns
110x10
110x10
110x10

Incline Dumbbell Press 
60's×10
70's×10
80's×10

Band Facepulls 
3 sets

Band Pulldowns
3 sets


----------



## SFGiants (May 6, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 8

SSB Squats
Bar
150
240
330
360x3
390x3
420x3 beat week 5 by 20lbs

Suspended Zercher Squats With Arms
275x4
275x4
275x4
275x4

Bulgaria Split Squats Plus A 20lbs Chain
10
10
10

Hyper 
3x10

Abs
3 sets

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (May 9, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 8 

Deadlift
385x3
435x3
455x3 beat week 4 by 20lbs

Video shows I need to get head and chest up better on 1st rep

4" Block Pulls 
405x4 (Humm, better drop the weight not doing grinders on 2nd movement)
375x4
375x4 
375x4

Barbell Rows 
205x10
205x10
205x10

Band Pullthroughs
3x10

Abs 
3 sets

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (May 11, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 9

Bench Deload 
185x1
185x1
225x1
225x1
225x1

Close Grip Floor Press 
275x2
295x2

Tricep Pulldowns
90x10
90x10

Incline Dumbbell Press 
70's×10
70's×10

Band Facepulls 
2 sets

Band Pulldowns
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (May 13, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 9

Squats Deload
235x1
255x1
265x1
265x1
265x1

Suspended Zercher Squats With Arms
275x2
295x2

Bulgaria Split Squats Plus A 20lbs Chain
10
10

Hyper 
2x10

Abs
2 sets

Mobility


----------



## Tren4Life (May 15, 2016)

Did you ever try Stir the pot for abs ? Fukkin crazy burn.


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Did you ever try Stir the pot for abs ? Fukkin crazy burn.



No..............................


----------



## SFGiants (May 16, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 9

Deadlift Deload 
275x1
275x1
275x1
275x1
275x1

4" Block Pulls 
405x2 
425x2

Barbell Rows 
225x10
225x10

Band Pullthroughs
2x10

Abs 
2 sets

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (May 18, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 10

Bench 
135x3
185x3
225x1
275x1
315x1
345x1 
365x1
375x1 10lb gym PR 363 in the books

Close Grip Floor Press 
315x2
325x2

Tricep Pulldowns
110x10

Incline Dumbbell Press 
80's×10

Band Facepulls 
1 sets

Band Pulldowns
1 sets


----------



## SFGiants (May 20, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 10

Squat
475 cut a bit high
475 better but ****ed up in the hole

It's coming back as bowling really made it take a dive for a bit because I have been out of bowling 15 years

Suspended Zercher Squats With Arms
295x2
315x2

Bulgaria Split Squats Plus A 25lbs Chain
10

Hyper
1x10

Abs
1 sets

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (May 23, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 10

Deadlift 
495x1
I missed 515 2 inches off the floor  , yeah I missed a lift like a ****ing idiot knowing I should have stayed at 495 but it did tell me I'm week at the bottom again and not above the knees as I was before.

My Accessories Changed Today Because Of The Miss!

Stiff Legged Deadlift
405x2 
425x2

GHR 
Body Weight x10

I am keeping back work on deadlift day because I needs lots of tricep work on bench day.

Barbell Rows ( I'll Change these next cycle to dumbbell rows )
225x10

Core & Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (May 25, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 1 Offseason

Bench With Chains
185x5 plus 65lbs in chains
225x5 plus 65lbs in chains
255x5 plus 65lbs in chains
275x5 plus 65lbs in chains
280x5 plus 65lbs in chains

Close Grip Floor Press With Chains
225x6 plus 60lbs in chains
225x6 plus 60lbs in chains

Skull Crushers 
70x12
80x12
90x12

Flat Bench Dumbbell Press
70x12
70x12
70x10 (Oops, left arm said I'm done)

Shoulder Dumbbell Press
2 sets of 15

Dumbbell Rear Delts
2 sets of 15


----------



## SFGiants (May 27, 2016)

Getting my leg strength BACK!

10/20/Life - Week 1 Offseason

Squat With Bow Bar Off Box
285x5
305x5
325x5
345x5
365x5

I did all as explosive as I could with fast decent.

Pause Squat With SSB
290x6
290x6

These were sunk deep

GHR
Body Weight x12
Body Weight x12
Body Weight x12

**** these!

Dumbbell Lunges
20lb each hand x12
20lb each hand x12
20lb each hand x12

And **** these too!

Core & Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (May 29, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 1 Offseason 

I had nothing in me today but gave it all I could using my head and being smart with the weight on the bar.

Deadlift Off 2" Deficit
225x5 plus 50 in chains
275x5 plus 50 in chains 
315x5 plus 50 in chains
345x5 plus 50 in chains
365x5 plus 50 in chains

Stiff Legged Deadlift Off 2" Deficit
315x6
315x6

Reverse Hyper
210x12
230x12
230x12

Dumbbell Rows
70x12
70x12
70x12

Core & Mobility 

****, TODAY SUCKED!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 1, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 2 Offseason

Reverse Band Bench (Light Band Hooked On Peg Not Choked At Top)
245x4
295x4
335x4
345x4

Close Grip Floor Press With Chains
225x6 plus 60lbs in chains
225x6 plus 60lbs in chains
225x6 plus 60lbs in chains

Skull Crushers 
80x12
80x12
80x12 
80x12

Flat Bench Dumbbell Press
60x12
60x12
60x12 
60x12 

Dumbbell Side Delts
3 sets of 15

Dumbbell Rear Delts
3 sets of 15


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 1, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> 10/20/Life - Week 1 Offseason
> 
> I had nothing in me today but gave it all I could using my head and being smart with the weight on the bar.
> 
> ...



Well done - hardest part of training IME is knowing when to push yourself and knowing when to stay within yourself. Still put up good numbers / volume in spite of not feeling 100%.

Good session.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 2, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Well done - hardest part of training IME is knowing when to push yourself and knowing when to stay within yourself. Still put up good numbers / volume in spite of not feeling 100%.
> 
> Good session.



Those first three exercises made my back hurt just reading it lol.  Sure is fun though!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 3, 2016)

heavydeads83 said:


> Those first three exercises made my back hurt just reading it lol.  Sure is fun though!



Well said my brother!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 3, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 2 Offseason

SSB Squat 
240x4 Plus 90 In Chains
290x4 Plus 90 In Chains
330x4 Plus 90 In Chains
340x4 Plus 90 In Chains

Pause Squat With SSB
270x6
270x6
250x6 Yes we took 20lb off the bar so what, **** you!

GHR
Body Weight x12
Body Weight x12
****, 2 more sets
Body Weight x12
Body Weight x12

Lunges
12
12
12
12

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 6, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 2 Offseason 

Deadlift Off 1.5" Deficit Vs Mini Bands
305x4 
345x4 
375x4
395x4

Stiff Legged Deadlift Off 2" Deficit
315x6
315x6
315x6

Reverse Hyper
230x12
230x12
230x12
230x12

Dumbbell Rows
60x12
60x12
Running out out gas
55x12
55x12

Core & Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 8, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 3 Offseason

Deload

Bench
195x1
195x1
195x1
195x1
195x1

Close Grip Floor Press With Chains
205x6 plus 65lbs in chains
215x6 plus 65lbs in chains

Skull Crushers 
80x15
80x15
80x15

Flat Bench Dumbbell Press
60x15
60x15
60x12

Dumbbell Side Delts
2 sets 

Dumbbell Rear Delts
2 sets


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 10, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 3 Offseason

Deload (Did not feel like getting under a bar at all tonight)

Big 3 Core 

Reverse Hyper
4 Sets Light Weight

Goblet Squats
3 sets

Lunges
2 Sets

Mobility


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 10, 2016)

Haven't seen your log( lol) in a while. U have any meets planned?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 12, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haven't seen your log( lol) in a while. U have any meets planned?



No, I working back on getting to a professional level in bowling so legs lost strength but bench got stronger.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 15, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 4 Offseason

Bench Off 2Board
145
195
225
275x3
325x3
355x3

Close Grip Floor Press With Chains
225x6 plus 50lbs in chains
225x6 plus 50lbs in chains
Drop weight 20lbs
205x6 plus 50lbs in chains
205x6 plus 50lbs in chains

Skull Crushers 
100x10
100x10
100x10

Dumbbell Rows (Was Supposed to Flat Bench Dumbbell Press) but it's ok dumbbell rows are ****ing weak right now.
70x10
70x10
70x10

Hammer Curls 

Band Flyes

I think I might keep the dumbbell rows at twice a week and add a fluff day for flat bench and shoulders!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 17, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 4 Offseason

SSB Squat In Diaper (Loose Briefs)
150
240
Add Diaper
330x3
380x3
420x3
Not a strong day but not every day is

Pause Squat In Diaper (Loose Briefs)
290x6
290x6
290x6
290x6

GHR
10
10
10

Lunges Plus
10
10
10

Mobility


----------



## Jada (Jun 17, 2016)

What's ghr?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 18, 2016)

Glute Ham Raise


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 22, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 5 Offseason

Bench
225x5 Plus 65lbs In Chains
255x5 Plus 65lbs In Chains
265x5 Plus 65lbs In Chains
10% drop
235x5 Plus 65lbs In Chains
245x5 Plus 65lbs In Chains

Close Grip Floor Press With Chains
225x4 plus 50lbs in chains
235x4 plus 50lbs in chains
235x4 plus 50lbs in chains
225x4 plus 50lbs in chains

Skull Crushers 
90x10
90x10
90x10
90x10

Neutral Grip Pullups
8
6
Time to build these up again 

Hammer Curls 

Band Flyes


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 24, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 5 Offseason

Bow Bar Off Box In Diaper (Loose Briefs)
Add Diaper
325x5
345x5
365x5
385x5
395x5
Didn't wear diaper week 1 but good move to do so and save the hips.

Pause Squat In Diaper (Loose Briefs)
315x4
305x4
305x4
305x4

GHR
10
10
10
10

Lunges
10
10
10
10

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 27, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 5 Offseason 

Deadlift Off 2" Deficit 
315x5 plus 50 in chain
335x5 plus 50 in chain
355x5 plus 50 in chain
375x5 plus 50 in chain Beat week one by 10lbs also a top set so next set is about 10% less weight
335x5 plus 50 in chain

Stiff Legged Deadlift
315x4
315x4
315x4
315x4

Reverse Hyper
280x10
280x10
280x10
300x10

Dumbbell Rows With Straps
70x10
70x10
70x10
70x10

Core & Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 29, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 6 Offseason

Deload

Bench
185x1
195x1
205x1
225x1
225x1

Close Grip Camber Bar
225x4 
225x4 

Skull Crushers 
80x15
80x15
80x15

Neutral Grip Pullups
5
Add micro mini
5
Remove micro and add mini
5

Hammer Curls 

Band Flyes


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 1, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 6 Offseason

Deload

Camber Bar Squat
295x1
295x1
295x1
295x1
295x1

Pause Squat With Camber Bar 
265x4
285x4

GHR 
15
13
10

Lunges Plus
15
15
15

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 3, 2016)

Light Upper 10/20/Life

Shoulder Horn
3 sets

Lateral Delts
3 sets

Rear Delts
3 sets

Dumbbell Shoulder Press
3 sets of 12

Hammer Curls

Band Flyes


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 3, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 6 Offseason 

Deload 

Deadlift
275x1
275x1
275x1
275x1
275x1

Stiff Legged Deadlift
295x4
305x4

Assisted Pullups
10
8 (****!)
8

Dumbbell Rows With Straps
60x15
60x15
60x15
Feeling my lats a lot better with this movement now but still weak as ****. I can't push stuff like this too extremely or I'll be too locked up on the lanes the next day and on the lanes the upper body needs to be loose not tight.

Bowling is priority #1!

Powerlifting is to have a healthier body and stronger one for all things in life, not chasing World records will never be able to touch Stan Efferding!

I am 47 and looking after 16 years out of bowling at my LAST chance at it!

By the way I use Powerlifting principles with bowling on how I train it and do it!

Powerlifting teaches one a lot of you listen to it and pay attetion!

Pussy spew semi rant OVER!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 6, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 7 Offseason

Bench With Reverse Light Band Looped Not Choked
285x4
315x4
335x4
345x4 Beat week 2 by ease of lift I had about 2 left in me and week 2 4th rep was a grinder.

Don't always have to be a number to beat in offseason training!

Close Grip Camber Bar
215x4
235x4
245x4
255x4

Skull Crushers
100x10
100x10
100x10
Weight don't include the bar

Flat Bench Dumbbell Press
70x10
80x10
85x10

Hammer Curls

Band Flyes


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 8, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 7 Offseason

SSB in Diaper  (Loose Briefs) 
240 Plus 95 In Chains
Add Diaper 
330x4 Plus 95 In Chains No Wraps
350x4 Plus 95 In Chains No Wraps
370x4 Plus 95 In Chains & Wraps
Didn't wear briefs week 2

Pause Squat With SSB
290x4
310x4
320x4
325x4

Reverse Hyper 
280x10
300x10
300x10

Lunges With 30's 
10
10
10

Mobility & Core


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 10, 2016)

Light Upper 10/20/Life

Shoulder Horn
3 sets

Lateral Delts
3 sets

Rear Delts
3 sets

Dumbbell Shoulder Press
3 sets of 12

Not including warm up shit I never include it, too much to type LOL!I


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 11, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 7 Offseason 

Deadlift Off 1.5" Deficit Vs Mini Bands
315x4 
355x4
385x4
400x4 Beat week 2 by 5lbs, ease and had room for more. Yes I believe in using chips when doing reps, the difference of a 15lb jump and 20lb is the difference of leaving room in the tank!

Stiff Legged Deadlift Off 1.5 Deficit 
315x4 straps
315x4 straps
315x4 straps
Add nickles
325x4 straps

Light Band Assisted Neutral Grip  Pullups (Choked and  seated on top of hams and glutes)
7 ****!
8
8

T-Bar Row
175x10
175x10
175x10

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 13, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 8 Offseason

Bench Off 2Board
275x3
315x3 
340x3
Drained from bowling today but getting work in.

Close Grip Camber Bar
225x4 
235x4 
245x4 
245x4

Skull Crushers 
80x10
90x10
90x10
Weight don't include the bar

Flat Bench Dumbbell Press 
80x10
80x10
80x10

Hammer Curls 

Band Flyes


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 15, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 8 Offseason

SSB in Diaper  (Loose Briefs) 
350x3 
Add Briefs
390x3
420x3 Wraps
Beat week 4 by ease of lift with room in the tank, week 4 was much hard.

These briefs are so loose they just slide on easy but still gave great support.

Pause Squat With SSB & Diaper
310x4
320x4
330x4
340x4

Reverse Hyper 
300x10
300x10
300x10

Lunges With 20's 
10
10
10

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 18, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 8 Offseason 

Deadlift Off .75" Deficit
385x3
425x3 beat week 4 by 10lb but too easy plus week 4 was a weaker day for me with a sinus infection 
455x3 beat week 4 by 40lbs and still had room in the tank for adding dimes but dimes may not have left shit in the tank.

Stiff Legged Deadlift
335x4 straps
335x4 straps
345x4 straps
355x4 straps

T-Bar Row
175x10
175x10
175x10

Spud Cable High Rows With Butterfly Handle 
115x10
135x10
135x10

Mobility & Core


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 20, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 9 Offseason

Bench Deload
185x1
205x1
225x1
225x1
225x1

Close Grip Camber Bar
265x2
265x2

Skull Crushers
110x10
110x10
Weight don't include the bar

Flat Bench Dumbbell Press
85x10
85x10

Hammer Curls

Band Flyes


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 22, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 9 Offseason

Squat Deload
235x1
285x1
305x1
305x1
305x1

Pause Squat
315x2
315x2

Reverse Hyper
300x10
300x10

Lunges With 20's
10
10

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 24, 2016)

Light Upper 10/20/Life

Shoulder Horn
3 sets

Lateral Delts
3 sets

Rear Delts
3 sets

Dumbbell Shoulder Press
3 sets of 12

Not including warm up shit I never include it, too much to type LOL!


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 25, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 9 Offseason

Deadlift Deload
275x1
295x1
305x1
305x1
305x1

Stiff Legged Deadlift
365x2 straps
385x2 straps

GHR
10
10

T-Bar Row
175x10
185x10

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 27, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 10 Offseason

Bench
355x1

Close Grip Camber Bar
265x2

Skull Crushers 
110x10
Weight don't include the bar

Flat Bench Dumbbell Press 
85x10

Hammer Curls 

Band Flyes


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 29, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 10 Offseason

Core

Squat In very loose Diaper
445x1

Shut it down after a tweak feel in left mid back.

Nothing serious just not playing badass today for a 500lb squat, got too much to lose to **** myself for 20 more or so pounds.

Not a justification just have to be honest and check myself rather the wreck myself LOL.

Might be dehydration!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 29, 2016)

Good thinking to listen to yer body and shut it down before that tweak becomes a strain and keeps you out of the gym.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 8, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 10 Offseason 

Deadlift
405x1
465x1
485x1
505x1 with room in the tank although I passed the **** out. Blame it on the meds, yeah that's what I'm going with LMFAO!

Also was an easier 10lbs more then last cycle!

Stiff Legged Deadlift
365x2
385x2 

T-Bar Row
185x10 too light
205x10

Butterfly Handle Cable Rows
125x10 too ****ing light
150x10

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 10, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 1 Offseason

Floor Press
135
185
205x5 
225x5
245x5
265x5
275x5

Close Grip Floor Press 
265x6 ****, was supposed to be 245 
245x6 

Incline Bench
135x12
135x12
135x12

Cable Tricep Pulldowns With Rope
90x12
90x12
90x12

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 12, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 1 Offseason

Squat In very loose Diaper No Wraps
235x5 plus 55 in chains 
Add Diaper
275x5 plus 55 in chain 
305x5 plus 55 in chain
325x5 plus 55 in chain
345x5 plus 55 in chain

Shut it down as the left mid back issue isn't quite ready and barked hard on last 2 sets but I did finish 1st movement.

I bowl my 1st tournament in about 17 year on Sunday an 8 gamer so I'm not risking further irritation tonight, I'll be fine!


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 12, 2016)

Good luck in the tourney, Mate! Maybe a massage today / beforehand to keep things loose?


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 17, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 1 Combo Offseason

One legged GM's 
Goblet Squats
Big 3

Squat In extremely loose diaper
235x5 plus 55 in chains
Add Diaper 
275x5 plus 55 in chains
305x5 plus 55 in chains
335x5 plus 55 in chains
355x5 plus 55 in chains

Speed Pulls
315x1
315x1
335x1
335x1
335x1

Reverse Hyper 
300x6
300x6

Band Pullthroughs 
x6
x6

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 19, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 1 Offseason

Floor Press Reverse Band 
235x5
265x5
285x5
295x5
305x5

The bands work like a sling shot, very good shit if set up correctly and the correct band. I got 30lb out of it and it slowed up where I stick.

Close Grip Floor Press Reverse Band
215x12 too light
235x12
235x11 left arm fatigued lol

Barbell Rows
155x12 
165x12 
165x12

Dumbell Press ( I have to stay real light with a lot in the tank to keep shoulders loose )
40x12
40x12
40x12 

Band Facepulls 
12
12
12

Mobility Shit


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 20, 2016)

10/20/Life Assistance Day

GHR
12
12
10

One Legged GM's 
12
12
12

Reverse Hyper
250x12
250x12
250x12
250x12

Bulgaria Split Squats 
12
12

Big 3 
3 sets

Mobility 

I cut it short as my legs are hammered from bowling and I have 2 tourynaments this weekend to bowl.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 24, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 2 Combo Offseason

Deadlift Off 3 Mats = 2.25"
315x4
405x4
445x4
455x4

Speed Squat Off A Box With SSB
320x2
320x2
320x2
320x2
320x2

Stiff Legged Deadlift 
315x6
315x6

Kettle Swings
x6
x6

Mobility


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 24, 2016)

Strong SLDLs, Mate!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 26, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 2 Offseason

No pressing

Barbell Rows
135x12 
155x12 
155x12

Cable High Rows With C Handle
140x12
140x12
140x12

Cable Tricep Pulldowns With C Handle
90x12 
90x12 
90x12 
90x12 

Cable Tricep Pulldowns With Fat Staight Bar
70x15
70x15
70x15

Band Facepulls 
12
12
12

Hammer Curls 
2 sets

Mobility Shit


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 28, 2016)

10/20/Life Assistance Day

One Legged Stiff Legged 
16kgx10
16kgx10
16kgx10
These are getting more balanced, my bowling leg is stronger and more ballance but the other is catching up finally after a few weeks

Big 3

Stiff Legged DL
225x12 
225x12 
225x12 
****ing cardio with room in the tank lol.

Reverse Hyper
250x12
250x12
250x12
250x12

Bulgaria Split Squats 
12
12
12
12
These are equally ballance now with the bowling leg (left) a tad stronger by maybe 2 reps.

I am in belief that the one legged stiffies has made these balanced and stronger.

Mobility

Not as much work as suggested in the program but I am starting to believe I need to train intuitively to preserve energy for  the lanes.

The bigger goal is outside the gym the gym is to help make that goal a more reachable and easier goal. 

The program is to make the gym work easier in a means of it already having a lot of the thinking done for me.

People might think I making excuses but in reality I know what I put my body through and what it takes to stay fresh and ready to hit the lanes on a daily basis.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 28, 2016)

SFG, you do those Bulgarian Split Squats with BW or loaded? I've done 'em both ways for different purposes - just curious as to how yer incorporating 'em.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 29, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> SFG, you do those Bulgarian Split Squats with BW or loaded? I've done 'em both ways for different purposes - just curious as to how yer incorporating 'em.



Both, I do like a chain arounf my neck rather then dumbbells.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 29, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Both, I do like a chain arounf my neck rather then dumbbells.



Similar here, Brother. Theres a weighted vest at one of the gyms I train at that bulks up to 50 kilos. I tend to to more high reps with BSS so I've not needed to load heavier.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 31, 2016)

10/20/Life Week 3 Combo Offseason 

Deload Lower

One Legged Deadlift
Big 3

Squat With Camber Bar
245x1
265x1
285x1
305x1
315x1

Speed Pulls
275x1
295x1
315x1
335x1
355x1

GHR
15
15

Reverse Hyper 
250x15 
250x15 
250x15 

Mobility & Core


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 2, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 3 Combo Offseason

Deload

Bench
195x1
215x1
235x1
235x1
235x1

Close Grip
195x15 
195x15 

Barbell Rows
135x15 
155x15
155x15

Dumbbell Press
40'sx15
40'sx15
40'sx15

Band Facepulls 
15
15
15

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 3, 2016)

10/20/Life Assistance Day

One Legged Stiff Legged 
16kgx10
20kgx10
24kgx10

Big 3

Stiff Legged DL
225x12 
225x12 
225x12 

Reverse Hyper
250x12
250x12
250x12

Kettlebell Swings
24kgx12
24kgx12
24kgx12

Bulgaria Split Squats 
12
12
12

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 6, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 4 Combo Offseason

Warm up stuff
Big 3

Bow bar squat In extremely loose briefs
375x3
405x3
435x3 felt like I had 2 or 3 left

Walking out squats is for the birds, just plain hate it!

Sumo Pulls
225x6
315x3
315x3
315x3

Reverse Hyper
300x10
300x10
300x10

Kettle Bell Swings
32kgx10
32kgx10
32kgx10

Mobility


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 9, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> Walking out squats is for the birds, just plain hate it!


We just got a mono at my gym. So freaking excited.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 9, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 4 Offseason

Bench
265x3
295x3
305x2 didn't wanna grind for 3, 3rd would have been got but groundout as ****.

Floor Press Close Grip 
235x7 **** Me, not grinding these ****ing either.
225x10
225x10 

Barbell Rows
165x10
165x10
165x10

Dumbbell Shoulder Press 
45'sx10
45'sx10 
45'sx10 

Band Facepulls 
15
15
15

Mobility Shit


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 10, 2016)

10/20/Life Assistance Day

Cut short because I compete on the lanes tomorrow.

One Legged Stiff Legged 
16kgx10
16kgx10

Stiff Legged DL
185x12 
185x12 

Reverse Hyper
190x12
190x12

Kettlebell Swings
24kgx12
24kgx12

Mobility


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 13, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 5 Combo Offseason

Warm up stuff
Big 3

Deadlift 1.5" Deficit
355x5
375x5
395x5
405x5
415x5 with plenty left in the tank

Speed Squat Off A Box With SSB In Loose Diaper 
350x2
350x2
350x2
350x2
350x2

Goblet Squats
32kgx10
32kgx10
32kgx10
32kgx10

Kettle Swings
32kgx10
32kgx10
32kgx10
32kgx10

Mobility


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 13, 2016)

SFG - you run those goblet squats to reinforce upright posture and hip hinge? I've done 'em & actually like 'em I can just never seem to keep 'em in in me programming.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 13, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> SFG - you run those goblet squats to reinforce upright posture and hip hinge? I've done 'em & actually like 'em I can just never seem to keep 'em in in me programming.



I do them as a cool down more so, some light work.

I follow the 10/20/Life program by Brian Carroll


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 16, 2016)

10/20/Life - Week 5 Offseason

Decline Bench
185x5
205x5
215x5
225x5
235x5

Skull Crushers 
70x10
90x10 
90x10
90x10

Barbell Rows
175x10
175x10
175x10
175x10

Band Facepulls 
15
15
15

Hammer Curls 
15
15
15

Mobility Shit


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 20, 2016)

10/20/Life Week 6 Combo Offseason 

Deload Lower

SSB Squat With Diaper 
260x1
290x1
300x1
300x1
300x1

Speed Pulls
275x1
295x1
295x1
295x1
295x1

Bulgaria Split Squats 
15
15

Band Pullthroughs
15 
15 
15 

Mobility


----------

